# Fantacalcio Milan world



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

*ATTENZIONE NOTA DELL'AMMINISTRAZIONE: PER COMUNICARE TRA DI VOI DOVETE USARE SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE QUESTO TOPIC. SI UA UNA PIATTAFORMA ESTERNA SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE PER IL FANTACALCIO. E' ASSOLUTAMENTE VIETATO APRIRE GRUPPI ESTERNI AL FORUM. CHI LO FA, SARA' BANNATO. *


Per problemi di gestione
Dobbiamo ripetere tutta la procedura
Andare sul sito apposito
Inserisci il nome della lega
e la parola d'ordine collegata

Gruppo 1 :
*lega Milan world
Parola d'ordine: magnan*
Lionel messias
Alfabria gt

Gruppo 2 :
*Nome : anima rossonera
Parola d'ordine: rosso*
Babà
Giofa team
Stella divoratrice

Gruppo 3:
*Nome : world rossonero
Parola d'ordine: leao20*
Il mago
Zlatanism


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Ma perché non ci sono tutti i nomi e solo alcuni?


----------



## davoreb (10 Agosto 2022)

okay fatto


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma perché non ci sono tutti i nomi e solo alcuni?


Credo perché non tutti hanno ripetuto la procedura


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma perché non ci sono tutti i nomi e solo alcuni?


Perché sono già iscritti


----------



## ARKANA (10 Agosto 2022)

Io ho fatto, c'è un orario di apertura già fissato o bisogna aspettare che tutti si iscrivano nuovamente?


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Perché sono già iscritti


Capisco ma puoi comunque metterli e tra parentesi scrivere (confermato) quando li vedi dentro.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2022)

*ATTENZIONE: PER COMUNICARE TRA DI VOI DOVETE USARE SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE QUESTO TOPIC. SI UA UNA PIATTAFORMA ESTERNA SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE PER IL FANTACALCIO. E' ASSOLUTAMENTE VIETATO APRIRE GRUPPI ESTERNI AL FORUM. CHI LO FA, SARA' BANNATO. *


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE NOTA DELL'AMMINISTRAZIONE: PER COMUNICARE TRA DI VOI DOVETE USARE SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE QUESTO TOPIC. SI UA UNA PIATTAFORMA ESTERNA SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE PER IL FANTACALCIO. E' ASSOLUTAMENTE VIETATO APRIRE GRUPPI ESTERNI AL FORUM. CHI LO FA, SARA' BANNATO. *
> 
> 
> Per problemi di gestione
> ...


È possibile rimuovere la vecchia lega?


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> È possibile rimuovere la vecchia lega?


si c'è un logo a forma di rotella ( impostazioni ) e da li nascondi le vecchie leghe e non compaiono più


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si c'è un logo a forma di rotella ( impostazioni ) e da li nascondi le vecchie leghe e non compaiono più


Dove di preciso?


----------



## Zenos (10 Agosto 2022)

c'è posto? @admin


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dove di preciso?


Io gioco sulla app, quindi in alto a sinistra menu > poi menù a tendina delle leghe clicchi > poi come da foto clicchi icona a rotella.


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> c'è posto? @admin


@Divoratore Di Stelle ecco l'altro rabbino 
Zenos si scherza, Divoratore vuole fare spendere Elliot ma per la sua squadra è stato super tirchio


----------



## Zenos (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle ecco l'altro rabbino
> Zenos si scherza, Divoratore vuole fare spendere Elliot ma per la sua squadra è stato super tirchio


Giuro che compro subito SMS


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Giuro che compro subito SMS


Era uno dei pochi che son riuscito a prendere alla mega asta a 30


----------



## Zenos (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Era uno dei pochi che son riuscito a prendere alla mega asta a 30


Quindi avete gia fatto?volevo iscrivermi


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi avete gia fatto?volevo iscrivermi


Diciamo che è due giorni che ci proviamo. Dovremmo essere 30, però se la cosa non crea problemi ti cedo il posto


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Giuro che compro subito SMS


Servono almeno 100 melliuna.


Giofa ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle ecco l'altro rabbino
> Zenos si scherza, Divoratore vuole fare spendere Elliot ma per la sua squadra è stato super tirchio


Divo ha Aivan dietro che lo sconsiglia mentre vuole fare i super colpi 
E gli dice "but you have to cerca the low costs come on baby"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Nel 
*Lega world rossonero 
Parola d'ordine: magnan *

Mancano solo 2
Il mago
FC Zar 72

appena si completano gli iscritti faccio partire l'asta della competizione in questione

*Anima rossonera 
parola d'ordine rosso *

Babà
Giofa
Stella divoratore
Red Fires
* ?*
*Blackfire è il cambio di giofa ?*


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nel
> *Lega world rossonero
> Parola d'ordine: magnan *
> 
> ...


A me da Lega non trovata


----------



## Metapiro (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nel
> *Lega world rossonero
> Parola d'ordine: magnan *
> 
> ...


Blackfire è Red fires ... Scusa non mi sono accorto di avere cambiato nome alle squadra


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nel
> *Lega world rossonero
> Parola d'ordine: magnan *
> 
> ...


appena tutti sono iscritti fai partire subito l'asta a buste con dead line per oggi alle 23


----------



## IbraTheBest (10 Agosto 2022)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo nel forum ma vi seguo da anni. Mi sono iscritto alla lega world rossonero sotto nome Maporos.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me da Lega non trovata


Ho resettato la lega dove c'eravamo tutti
riprova se ti da ancora noie 
dimmelo che provvedo ad aiutarti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Lega Milan world
Lionel messias
Alfabria
Parola d'ordine magnan
FC Zar 72 si è sostituito a zlatanism
Ma fa lo stesso..
Zlatan è stato spostato a:
*World rossonero
Parola d'ordine leao20*


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Allora si parte ??


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Se qualcuno si è ficcato dentro, come questo Maporos, probabilmente ne rimane fuori un altro che aveva dato il suo ok.
Che balls.

Ps: e Maporos ha un solo messaggio quindi si è ficcato dentro stamattina, non c'era ieri.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi, aggiornatemi sul da farsi

Si recuperano le vecchie buste? Si devono rifare? Si fa altro?


----------



## ARKANA (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno si è ficcato dentro, come questo Maporos, probabilmente ne rimane fuori un altro che aveva dato il suo ok.
> Che balls.


Infatti in world rossonero siamo in 10 anche se ufficialmente ne mancherebbero 2...


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno si è ficcato dentro, come questo Maporos, probabilmente ne rimane fuori un altro che aveva dato il suo ok.
> Che balls.


Calmi ci sta anche che alcuni si siano stufati dopo ieri... vediamo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Calmi ci sta anche che alcuni si siano stufati dopo ieri... vediamo


Ragazzi nessun problema
perché devo selezionare le squadre
l'importante è che aderite alla lega


----------



## IbraTheBest (10 Agosto 2022)

Si mi sono iscritto oggi. Mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro. Comunque non è un problema se admin decidesse di dare precedenza a chi aveva già dato parola.
Sono però dell’idea che essendo un forum pubblico, a questo punto sarebbe stato più corretto dare le credenziali di accesso alla lega solo in privato a chi avesse deciso di aderire.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, aggiornatemi sul da farsi
> 
> Si recuperano le vecchie buste? Si devono rifare? Si fa altro?


Appena c'è una lega da 10
con appositi squadre
parte l'asta fino alle 23
Tutto da capo 
e per i nuovi
se siete pari ne faremo una da 12


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Appena c'è una lega da 10
> con appositi squadre
> parte l'asta fino alle 23
> Tutto da capo


Crazy io resto in attesa per la sostituzione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Crazy io resto in attesa per la sostituzione


Vuoi cedere il tuo posto?


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Appena c'è una lega da 10
> con appositi squadre
> parte l'asta fino alle 23
> Tutto da capo
> ...


Noi siamo già in 10, possiamo partire, il problema sono le altre leghe.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Ma essendo 3 leghe diverse,ci scontreremo anche con le altre 2 oppure sempre e solo tra gli iscritti di una sola lega ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Noi siamo già in 10, possiamo partire, il problema sono le altre leghe.


L'importante è partire
Adesso metto la competizione
E programmi il mercato


Gruppo 1 :
*lega Milan world
Parola d'ordine: magnan*
Lionel messias
Alfabria gt

Gruppo 2 :
*Nome : anima rossonera
Parola d'ordine: rosso*
Babà
Giofa team
Stella divoratrice

Gruppo 3:
*Nome : world rossonero
Parola d'ordine: leao20*
Il mago
Zlatanism

Dopo aggiorno 
2 squadre su 3 leghe
non vanno considerate 
perché sono tutte mie
Ma partecipò solo anima rossonera


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma essendo 3 leghe diverse,ci scontreremo anche con le altre 2 oppure sempre e solo tra gli iscritti di una sola lega ?


In quella che ho resettato
Un tutti vs tutti
Classifica generale
e si possono aggiungere tranquillamente
pure i nuovi iscritti 

Baba: 7H274UK34R questo è il codice


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lega Milan world
> Lionel messias
> Alfabria
> Parola d'ordine magnan
> ...


Ho fatto un casino clamoroso. Pardon


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vuoi cedere il tuo posto?


Voleva entrare zenos, poi da quanto ho capito si sono inseriti altri. Dimmi tu cosa è più semplice per te


----------



## Alfabri (10 Agosto 2022)

Raga boh io non riesco a unirmi, mi da parola d'ordine errata. E non riesco a rendere invisibile manco la vecchia lega, mi dice non puoi rendere invisibile la lega corrente.
Attendo suggerimenti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Voleva entrare zenos, poi da quanto ho capito si sono inseriti altri. Dimmi tu cosa è più semplice per te


Per me la tua partecipazione
siamo quelli più vicini ad iniziare 
Poi se proprio proprio..
Zenom tanto per gli eventuali esclusi
c'è il listone unico 



Il mago DSK4EY4ZZH


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Raga boh io non riesco a unirmi, mi da parola d'ordine errata. E non riesco a rendere invisibile manco la vecchia lega, mi dice non puoi rendere invisibile la lega corrente.
> Attendo suggerimenti.


Nome della squadra ?
Così ti mando direttamente il codice


----------



## Alfabri (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nome della squadra ?
> Così ti mando direttamente il codice


Alfabria GT


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE NOTA DELL'AMMINISTRAZIONE: PER COMUNICARE TRA DI VOI DOVETE USARE SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE QUESTO TOPIC. SI UA UNA PIATTAFORMA ESTERNA SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE PER IL FANTACALCIO. E' ASSOLUTAMENTE VIETATO APRIRE GRUPPI ESTERNI AL FORUM. CHI LO FA, SARA' BANNATO. *
> 
> 
> Per problemi di gestione
> ...


Ho impiegato più di 15 minuti per capire che il nome della lega era Lega Milan World e non Milan World


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Alfabria GT


GSMA34E26A 
Fammi sapere


----------



## Alfabri (10 Agosto 2022)

Ci sono


----------



## Alfabri (10 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ho impiegato più di 15 minuti per capire che il nome della lega era Lega Milan World e non Milan World


Ecco qual era il problema


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Ho capito come oscurare la vecchia lega, in pratica si va su home, si clicca sulla rotellina dove c'è Le tue leghe e si clicca sull'occhio della lega da togliere.


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

IbraTheBest ha scritto:


> Si mi sono iscritto oggi. Mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro. Comunque non è un problema se admin decidesse di dare precedenza a chi aveva già dato parola.
> Sono però dell’idea che essendo un forum pubblico, a questo punto sarebbe stato più corretto dare le credenziali di accesso alla lega solo in privato a chi avesse deciso di aderire.


Ma no, vai tranquillo, ci organizziamo anche con chi arriva dopo come te e via. Non è che dobbiamo tenerci i nostri segreti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

LEGA Milan world attiva !
Mercato attivo!!
Forza ragazzi..
che 5 minuti per impostare
Tutto quello che ci siamo detti
e li raggiungiamo!


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ho impiegato più di 15 minuti per capire che il nome della lega era Lega Milan World e non Milan World


Io ci ho messo 5 minuti a capire che la psw era magnan e non maignan...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io ci ho messo 5 minuti a capire che la psw era magnan e non maignan...


 Ragazzi andavo di fretta ieri
mi dispiace per i disguidi..

Zlatanism: SNSBLLY25W

se entro le 12.30 non riusciamo
probabilmente perché non hanno tempo di farlo..
ho trovato un sistema per fare tutto da solo..
spero x le 14 di finire nel caso


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi andavo di fretta ieri
> mi dispiace per i disguidi..
> 
> Zlatanism: SNSBLLY25W


da noi ne mancano solo 2


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> da noi ne mancano solo 2


In anima rossonera solo giofa 
ditemi il sostituto


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

E intanto noi siamo in 11, così non possiamo partire.
L'ultimo entrato è Baba che in teoria era in un altro gruppo.


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Anche in world Milan siamo in 11


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Per fare partire la competizione
devo selezionare le squadre
Quell'unico in più sono io 
Che sono il gestore
e con Babà ho già corretto
Dovete solo ricambiare il nome


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> In anima rossonera solo giofa
> ditemi il sostituto


Fatto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

World rossonero inizio ad organizzare


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per fare partire la competizione
> devo selezionare le squadre
> Quell'unico in più sono io
> Che sono il gestore
> ...


Ah ok, infatti non capivo perché ci fossi anche tu.
Quando si parte con le aste?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Fatto


Così mi piaci!
Tempo 10 minuti e partiamo
Ci siamo tutti

Poi unisco i nuovi nel tutti vs tutti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Anima rossonera operativa


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Così mi piaci!
> Tempo 10 minuti e partiamo
> Ci siamo tutti
> 
> Poi unisco i nuovi nel tutti vs tutti


Bravo, ti ringrazio a nome di tutti per l'impegno e lo sbattimento e per sti 2 giorni di follia


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Così mi piaci!
> Tempo 10 minuti e partiamo
> Ci siamo tutti
> 
> Poi unisco i nuovi nel tutti vs tutti


Ma quelli nel tutti contro tutti che buste fanno? Non è che ricapita come ieri?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma quelli nel tutti contro tutti che buste fanno? Non è che ricapita come ieri?


Niente buste
Listone e giocatori uguali 

Ah tutti operativi !!! Go go


----------



## Alfabri (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Niente buste
> Listone e giocatori uguali
> 
> Ah tutti operativi !!! Go go


Perdonami, ma a me esce ancora mercato a buste.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Anche Dio Zlatan è operativo!!
31 partecipanti.. maporos eri dapertutto 
Mi dispiace ma se c'era un'altro ti inserivo..
va bhe giocherai con noi nel tutti contro tutti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma a me esce ancora mercato a buste.


Non ne hai 2 ?
Dovreste averne tutti 2
Una a buste
Una a listone

*Ma dovete cambiare lega 




*


----------



## Alfabri (10 Agosto 2022)

Se intendi la lega nuova (nel mio caso "lega milan world") ha solo il mercato a buste.


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Io ho fatto le mie buste, adesso leggo del mercato a listone e ancora una volta non ci capisco più nulla su dove stiamo andando a parare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Se intendi la lega nuova (nel mio caso "lega milan world") ha solo il mercato a buste.


No no ragazzi..
Ho resettato la lega precedente
(Quella dove ci siamo tutti)
e ho perfezionato il tutto..

Adesso usiamo quella per Dio Zlatan


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ti Io ho fatto le mie buste, adesso leggo del mercato a listone e ancora una volta non ci capisco più nulla su dove stiamo andando a parare.


Ti puoi sbizzarrire!
Prendi chi vuoi!
Basta che ci stai dentro con i crediti


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ti puoi sbizzarrire!
> Prendi chi vuoi!
> Basta che ci stai dentro con i crediti


Ah quindi questa è la novità, sono buste ma è anche a listone? cioè le mie buste valgono doppio, per la mia lega e per la lega tutti vs tutti?


----------



## raducioiu (10 Agosto 2022)

Sono iscritto alla lega Milan world.. a quelli totale con tutti a listone si è automaticamente iscritti o bisogna fare altro?


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Aspe aspe, ma quindi dobbiamo fare le buste anche nella vecchia lega? che è a listone?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ah quindi questa è la novità, sono buste ma è anche a listone? cioè le mie buste valgono doppio, per la mia lega e per la lega tutti vs tutti?


Si sono 2 competizioni diverse
1 contro 10 
2 mercati diversi
però credo che potremmo abbassare i crediti per quello generale, visto che 550 sono veramente tantini  quindi andate piano nel farla lì!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Aspe aspe, ma quindi dobbiamo fare le buste anche nella vecchia lega? che è a listone?


Vecchia lega : listone
Nuova lega : buste 

Ma non fare niente abbasso i crediti
Nella classifica generale


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si sono 2 competizioni diverse
> 1 contro 10
> 2 mercati diversi
> però credo che potremmo abbassare i crediti per quello generale, visto che 550 sono veramente tantini  quindi andate piano nel farla lì!


Scusa eh ma che menghia ne sapevamo noi che dovevamo fare le buste a listone pure nella vecchia lega... quando ce lo avresti detto? 
Boh è assurdo il casino.


----------



## shevchampions (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ah quindi questa è la novità, sono buste ma è anche a listone? cioè le mie buste valgono doppio, per la mia lega e per la lega tutti vs tutti?


Quindi riassumendo ognuno può fare due fantacalci. Quello nel vecchio Milan world (di ieri) è diventato a listone, mentre quello nei gruppi da 10 è a buste. Ho capito bene?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Quindi riassumendo ognuno può fare due fantacalci. Quello nel vecchio Milan world (di ieri) è diventato a listone, mentre quello nei gruppi da 10 è a buste. Ho capito bene?


Si ragazzi
Ma ho fatto così
Resettato di nuovo 
Appena finiamo qui 

Faccio partire il resto..
comunque l'avevo detto 
Ma capisco che in mezzo il turbine di caos si sia persa o dimenticata questa della classifica generale


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi
> Ma ho fatto così
> Resettato di nuovo
> Appena finiamo qui
> ...


Allora, con calma, io ho fatto le mie buste nella mia lega.
Punto.
Possiamo fare le stesse buste nella lega vecchia che è a listone o devi abbassare i crediti?


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Allora, con calma, io ho fatto le mie buste nella mia lega.
> Punto.
> Possiamo fare le stesse buste nella lega vecchia che è a listone o devi abbassare i crediti?


Nella vecchia lega dove siamo in 30 non si fa a buste ma a listone


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Quanti crediti proponete?
Dite che 320 vanno bene?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Bestinthewest18 ha scritto:


> Nella vecchia lega dove siamo in 30 non si fa a buste ma a listone


Penso che abbia capito
Solo che le buste sono entrate in lui 
Io invece ieri sono entrato nel reparto tilt


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Penso che abbia capito
> Solo che le buste sono entrate in lui
> Io invece ieri sono entrato nel reparto tilt


Mi sono espresso male io, volevo scrivere scelte e non buste.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi sono espresso male io, volevo scrivere scelte e non buste.


320 crediti
Dio Zlatan definitivamente operativo


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 320 crediti
> Dio Zlatan definitivamente operativo


Si parte dalla quotazione qui giusto?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si parte dalla quotazione qui giusto?


Si quotazioni di listino 

Dio scalzo ho appena scoperto
come potevo giostrare per risolvere
Va bhe troppo tardi.. 
Mi tengo tutte queste sezioni

Buon divertimento!!


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Aspe aspe, ma quindi dobbiamo fare le buste anche nella vecchia lega? che è a listone?


No no, nella vecchia listone mentre nella nuova buste


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

In pratica son due fantacalci diversi? Così diventa troppo dispersivo per me


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Scusa eh ma che menghia ne sapevamo noi che dovevamo fare le buste a listone pure nella vecchia lega... quando ce lo avresti detto?
> Boh è assurdo il casino.


È tutto una sorpresa è più divertente cosi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In pratica son due fantacalci diversi? Così diventa troppo dispersivo per me


Se proprio proprio
metti sempre la stessa formazione
in quelli tutti insieme 
per quello ci posso pensare io


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> È tutto una sorpresa è più divertente cosi


Io come quasi tutti qui avevamo un altro fanta avviato, questo doveva essere in "leggerezza" e sono in tutto 3 adesso.
Boh io avrei preferito farne uno tranquillo con le buste nella singola lega dove siamo finiti, così come dice giofa si disperde un po' il gioco, tanto tutti insieme ci siamo comunque, lo stiamo facendo assieme e bona lì.
E' possibile tirarsi fuori dal fanta tutti insieme? sinceramente non sono convinto di voler seguire 3 fanta, 3 classifiche ecc..


----------



## Metapiro (10 Agosto 2022)

Non ho capito...si può offrire 1 per Immobile (o chi per lui) o devo offrire per forza il valore minimo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Non ho capito...si può offrire 1 per Immobile (o chi per lui) o devo offrire per forza il valore minimo?


Nelle buste si può offrire anche 1
listone valore minimo

Facciamo così
Chi non vuole il tutti contro tutti
sarà ultimo  c'ho ripensato
se siete buoni di eliminare 
Ok.. se no ditemelo che troverò una soluzione


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nelle buste si può offrire anche 1
> listone valore minimo
> 
> Facciamo così
> ...


Toglimi pure da quello a listone, per me è un po' troppo.
Che poi così siete pure in 30, perfetti.


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vecchia lega : listone
> Nuova lega : buste
> 
> Ma non fare niente abbasso i crediti
> Nella classifica generale


Io gioco solo la nuova, tutte le leghe fail le ho eliminate


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io gioco solo la nuova, tutte le leghe fail le ho eliminate


Idem.
Era carina una classifica complessiva ma con le stesse squadre, ma ieri abbiamo capito non fosse possibile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io gioco solo la nuova, tutte le leghe fail le ho eliminate


Ora è da 29 
Esclusi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Idem.
> Era carina una classifica complessiva ma con le stesse squadre, ma ieri abbiamo capito non fosse possibile


28 e se si vuole aggiungere qualcuno
Riesco a farcela 

P.s però li era solo 1 giocatore a testa
 Sono migliorato
dopo questa esperienza ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

A me nn fa completare la rosa, eran solo 25 gli acquisti possibili e avendo sbagliato i conti avevo tolto un giocatore...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2022)

Raga perdonate ma non sto capendo nulla. Ci sono due leghe alle quali partecipare?


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 28 e se si vuole aggiungere qualcuno
> Riesco a farcela
> 
> P.s però li era solo 1 giocatore a testa
> ...


No no ma tu stai facendo lo sbatti quindi tanto di cappello ci mancherebbe. Io avendo già un fantacalcio volevo fare una cosa leggera insieme a voi, avendone un terzo va a finire che non riesco a seguirli e non mi sembra giusto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga perdonate ma non sto capendo nulla. Ci sono due leghe alle quali partecipare?


Si è la lega precedente[Milan world]
dove c'eravamo tutti e stata usata
per il listone tutti vs tutti 

ma ho deciso 
visto che non tutti ne siete consapevoli
di aspettare.. rimando tutto
mercato e partecipanti dopo la fine delle leghe da 10 e intanto cerco di sistemare anche il mio spazio personale del fantacalcio


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Buste nei gruppi da 10 fatte,ora sotto con il listone


----------



## livestrong (10 Agosto 2022)

A questo punto valuterei di aprire 3 topic disgiunti per le 3 leghe, nella sezione fanta zona. Mi pare più ordinato


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Quella a listone non la trovo


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si è la lega precedente[Milan world]
> dove c'eravamo tutti e stata usata
> per il listone tutti vs tutti
> 
> ...


Ecco, fai così, aspetta di capire chi se lo farebbe (immagino quelli che o fanno il fanta qui o non lo fanno da nessun'altra parte) e poi magari procedi con le idee chiare.
Il grosso del gioco sono le leghe da 10 giocatori e le buste.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Quella a listone non la trovo


Ragazzi ho trovato un modo
per ordinare il mio spazio personale
adesso uso la vecchia lega
ordino come andava fatta e aspetto..

Aspetterò voi che finite
poi io admin vedendo i vostri acquisti
procederò a fare un copia e incolla
delle vostre rose e li inserirò..

*Intanto finché non finisco tutti
Useremo le leghe che state utilizzando
con tutta la calma del mondo.. 
[Quindi a rose completate]*

Dopodiché userò una di queste leghe
per il fantalistone.. tanto si fa presto
a fare la rosa qui


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Ho finito ci si becca stasera alle 23:00!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ho finito ci si becca stasera alle 23:00!!


Anch'io inizio!
Perché perdere la prima busta
Diventa fatale!!
ecco perché chiedo..
Babà ? Il mago? 
e chi non riusciva a avere tempo stamattina
ora la state facendo!?


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho trovato un modo
> per ordinare il mio spazio personale
> adesso uso la vecchia lega
> ordino come andava fatta e aspetto..
> ...


Quindi ora come bisogna procedere per fare La Rosa? In quale lega?


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Anch'io inizio!
> Perché perdere la prima busta
> Diventa fatale!!
> ecco perché chiedo..
> ...


Ho cambiato strategia  questa volta ho distribuito i crediti in modo diverso vediamo se ne è valsa la pena


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Quindi ora come bisogna procedere per fare La Rosa? In quale lega?


Nel tuo caso Lega Milan world
poi : world rossonero
* Anima rossonera

Queste sono le leghe da 10


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2022)

Lega Milan world fatto
Però sul vecchio mi dice che non c’è nessuna sessione di mercato


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Agosto 2022)

Io posso connettermi dopo le 17 fatemi sapere cosa fare grazie non riesco a leggere 12 pagine ora


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Io posso connettermi dopo le 17 fatemi sapere cosa fare grazie non riesco a leggere 12 pagine ora


Fai il mercato a buste chiuse e stop


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Io posso connettermi dopo le 17 fatemi sapere cosa fare grazie non riesco a leggere 12 pagine ora


Devi fare solo le buste
Hai tempo fino le 23


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lega Milan world fatto
> Però sul vecchio mi dice che non c’è nessuna sessione di mercato


Si finché non vi do il via 
per voi *Milan world non esiste *


----------



## honua (10 Agosto 2022)

Io ho completato. Non avendo mai fatto mercato con le buste quello di ieri sera è stato un buon allenamento. Ci vediamo alle 23.00


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Io ho completato. Non avendo mai fatto mercato con le buste quello di ieri sera è stato un buon allenamento. Ci vediamo alle 23.00


penso sia stato un bene fallire ieri, molti non avendo mai fatto le buste si sarebbero trovati in difficolta con il rischio di molti abbandoni... almeno adesso avete una idea di come funziona


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> penso sia stato un bene fallire ieri, molti non avendo mai fatto le buste si sarebbero trovati in difficolta con il rischio di molti abbandoni... almeno adesso avete una idea di come funziona


Io avevo fatto le buste solo una volta e ieri mi era andata di stra-lusso (ero riuscito a prendere ben 16 giocatori!). 
Oggi vedrete che in un Fanta a 10 al posto che a 30 mi va pure peggio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Sto iniziando le buste ora.
Stessi identici giocatori di ieri e stessi crediti,vediamo se sarò più fortunato  

Per quella a "listone" invece è cambiato qualcosa ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando le buste ora.
> Stessi identici giocatori di ieri e stessi crediti,vediamo se sarò più fortunato
> 
> Per quella a "listone" invece è cambiato qualcosa ?


Per il listone visto che basta mezz'ora
Pubblicherò una cosa a tema
con nome lega e parola d'ordine 
Così chi vuole farlo.. lo fa 


Ma finché non finiamo qua 
Resterà in fase di aggiornamento


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Ohhh buste finite!
O la va o la spacca ! 
Basta che non ci siano le solite slitte


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Agosto 2022)

Famo ste buste... 
Ho provato una nuova strategia. Vediamo come butta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Vi ricordo che finita asta a buste
Si possono fare gli scambi

Con me è inutile
Ho sempre detto no


----------



## raducioiu (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che finita asta a buste
> Si possono fare gli scambi
> 
> Con me è inutile
> Ho sempre detto no


Ma per completare le rose poi ci sara un'altra tornata di buste? Oppure come funziona?


----------



## ARKANA (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che finita asta a buste
> Si possono fare gli scambi
> 
> Con me è inutile
> Ho sempre detto no


Ma gli scambi sono solo tra giocatori? O volendo si possono offrire anche crediti? Ad esempio se propongo uno scambio a qualcuno (che ne so, leao) posso offrire magari un mio calciatore + crediti o è una cosa esclusivamente del tipo giocatore per giocatore e stop?


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma gli scambi sono solo tra giocatori? O volendo si possono offrire anche crediti? Ad esempio se propongo uno scambio a qualcuno (che ne so, leao) posso offrire magari un mio calciatore + crediti o è una cosa esclusivamente del tipo giocatore per giocatore e stop?


Credo tu possa offrire anche crediti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma per completare le rose poi ci sara un'altra tornata di buste? Oppure come funziona?


Si l'ho fatta breve per curiosità 
Ma ci saranno altre tornate
Al massimo 4 totali


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Tra un po' si conclude


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Ho modificato un po' la strategia, speriamo non vada peggio dell'altra volta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Tutti che modificano e provano altre strategie,mentre io,utonto e non contento dell'unico acquisto fatto ieri (singo  ) ho ripetuto la stessa identica strategia (tra l'altro con gli stessi identici crediti.

Miro a prenderne solamente 1 anche stavolta


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

La mia strategia ha funzionato


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Va beh, ciao, quello che mi ha rubato Osimhen ha preso pure Lukaku


----------



## Baba (10 Agosto 2022)

Immobile andato via a 7….


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Agosto 2022)

Ho preso un sacco di giocatori forti a due lenticchie!


----------



## ARKANA (10 Agosto 2022)

Preso Tonali a 8


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Immobile andato via a 7….


Sei nel gruppo fortunato. Da noi ci si è ammazzati per certi giocatori


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle , hai comprato Theo a 87 Fanta milioni ?


Sei un folle Freezer


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Per fortuna che all'ultimo ho deciso di puntare 4 crediti su Berardi altrimenti il mio attacco non reggeva

Ma chi è Zlatanism Maporos AC? 
Non ha partecipato...


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Agosto 2022)

Prossimo giro di asta quando scade? 
Nel nostro girone c è un partecipante che ha saltato totalmente il primo giro… parteciperà al secondo se qualcuno può scrivergli!


----------



## davoreb (10 Agosto 2022)

Iniziamo il secondo giro che io mi mancano ancora due terzi di squadra


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle , hai comprato Theo a 87 Fanta milioni ?
> 
> 
> Sei un folle Freezer


No, l’ho preso io a 112


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Agosto 2022)

Girone C sul podio dei pronostici dopo 1 giro direi (ordine sparso) raryof io e vinco di Radu.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Nel nostro girone (world rossoneri) ci sono delle differenze enormi
Accoppiate Lukaku-Osimhen e Vlahovic-Immobile
Ma che è?


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> No, l’ho preso io a 112


Un pazzo


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Lukaku a 252


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Nel nostro girone (world rossoneri) ci sono delle differenze enormi
> Accoppiate Lukaku-Osimhen e Vlahovic-Immobile
> Ma che è?


Uno ha Anche il tridente Jovic Lautaro Leao… Infatti siamo i 3 favoriti sulla carta, poi il campo è strano!


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> No, l’ho preso io a 112


 ma che **** sono valori da attaccanti a doppia cifra


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Uno ha Anche il tridente Jovic Lautaro Leao… Infatti siamo i 3 favoriti sulla carta, poi il campo è strano!


Fortuna che io ho fatto i colpi Gosens a 9 e Berardi a 4 altrimenti ero spacciato


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Preso Tonali a 8


Raspadori a 3, Simeone a 10 e Calabria a 2


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Un pazzo


Diciamo che conto molto sulla sua grande stagione


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma che **** sono valori da attaccanti a doppia cifra


Beh lui è un giocatore da doppia cifra


----------



## livestrong (10 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho preso un sacco di giocatori forti a due lenticchie!


Incredibile, il nostro gruppo possiamo già assegnarlo. Gufero con ancor più gusto che Skriniar se ne vada e che Pogba si spacchi


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Si possono attivare gli scambi ?


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Io devo aggiustare un po' l'attacco speravo di prendere Dybala ma è andato via a 85


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Agosto 2022)

Quando parte 2 girone? Asta da quando a quando? Qualcuno (admin) può scrivere al ragazzo squadra zlatanismo?


----------



## Metapiro (10 Agosto 2022)

Per fortuna ho confermato messias ahahah


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Agosto 2022)

Mi fa molto ridere il fatto che ho la porta titolare di Juve Roma e forse pure Inter se salta Handanovic


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 puoi attivare gli scambi ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Se perde un'altra tornata non ha senso


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Che disastro, son senza difesa e centrocampo


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Che disastro, son senza difesa e centrocampo


Ti posso dare 3 difensori per Vlaovich ci stai ?


----------



## Giofa (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti posso dare 3 difensori per Vlaovich ci stai ?


Vediamo a liste complete. E, come direbbe arrivabene, mi servirebbe il vice Vlahovic


----------



## davoreb (10 Agosto 2022)

Ma iniziamo la seconda tornata??


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Comunque incredibile, ho preso 23 giocatori su 25 e chi non ho pigliato? Il centravanti e il centrocampista top. Mannaggia a voi
Ma poteva andare peggio a quanto vedo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 puoi attivare gli scambi ?


Fatto


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Se qualcuno vuole propormi scambi sono disponibile a trattare


----------



## ARKANA (10 Agosto 2022)

ma il mercato è solo scambi, a molti di noi serve il secondo giro delle buste


----------



## livestrong (10 Agosto 2022)

@Trumpusconi @King of the North @Beppe85 @raducioiu @MasterGorgo @elpacoderoma @Alfabri + Zar72 e maxxxxi22 che non so chi siano, giusto per capire: si può parlare di scambi?


----------



## davoreb (10 Agosto 2022)

Ed il secondo giro di buste? Io di giocatori da scambiare ne ho pochi


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Io ho fatto caga..te,ho preso solo difensori e pure scarso,ma ho 430 crediti


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi @King of the North @Beppe85 @raducioiu @MasterGorgo @elpacoderoma @Alfabri + Zar72 e maxxxxi22 che non so chi siano, giusto per capire: si può parlare di scambi?


Si ma con tutta questa abbondanza dovrai sudarteli


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Ma perché solo scambi,gli altri 15 quando li prendo boh?


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi @King of the North @Beppe85 @raducioiu @MasterGorgo @elpacoderoma @Alfabri + Zar72 e maxxxxi22 che non so chi siano, giusto per capire: si può parlare di scambi?


Sì ma prima mi serve un secondo giro di buste, ho 2 attaccanti...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Non riesco a contattarlo


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ma perché solo scambi,gli altri 15 quando li prendo boh?


Credo si farà un altro giro di buste sennò sarà impossibile completare le rose.
@crazyrossonero


----------



## livestrong (10 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si ma con tutta questa abbondanza dovrai sudarteli


Difficile vender qualcosa a chi ha più di te


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi @King of the North @Beppe85 @raducioiu @MasterGorgo @elpacoderoma @Alfabri + Zar72 e maxxxxi22 che non so chi siano, giusto per capire: si può parlare di scambi?


Io le mie proposte di scambio le ho inviate, se qualcuno vuole propormi qualcosa che lo faccia.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Io le mie proposte di scambio le ho inviate, se qualcuno vuole propormi qualcosa che lo faccia.


Fanta milioni ne ho anche troppi


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Andavano completate tutte le rose,e poi si partiva con gli scambi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle , hai comprato Theo a 87 Fanta milioni ?
> 
> 
> Sei un folle Freezer



87 anche ben spesi,dato che è stato il giocatore su cui ho puntato di più ,anche molto di più rispetto all'attaccante 

Però...ho preso il bomberone di tutti i fantacalcio passati : Immobile a 7 crediti 
Avevo puntato su Abraham e leao ma...71 e 157 crediti.

P.S Poi non ditemi che NON sono sostenibile!
Maestro Aivan Gazzosa sarebbe fiero di me


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Credo si farà un altro giro di buste sennò sarà impossibile completare le rose.
> @crazyrossonero


Ce ne vogliono almeno 4


----------



## honua (11 Agosto 2022)

Si. Anche perché la serie a inizia tra 3 giorni. Se si fanno 2 giorni di scambi poi non resta tempo per completare le squadre


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazi le altre buste quando le facciamo??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Crazi le altre buste quando le facciamo??


Le faccio finire alle 15 ? 
Però bisogna contattarlo se no si rovina subito una lega , intanto io faccio il mercato e mi metto all'opera nell'altro sito.. in verità ho già iniziato


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Le faccio finire alle 15 ?
> Però bisogna contattarlo se no si rovina subito una lega , intanto io faccio il mercato e mi metto all'opera nell'altro sito.. in verità ho già iniziato


Basta che le fai iniziare 
Comunque sì, va bene anche fino alle 15


----------



## Alfabri (11 Agosto 2022)

Aspetto che fai partire il secondo giro di buste prima di dormire sennò domani non riesco.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Aspetto che fai partire il secondo giro di buste prima di dormire sennò domani non riesco.


Potete iniziare tutti


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Potete iniziare tutti


Se tutti depositano e finiscono puoi chiuderle anche prima. Io ho fatto, lega Milan World, squadra AC IS ON FIRE


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Agosto 2022)

Ma Maporos chi è?
Qualcuno gli scriva di mettere le buste entro oggi h 12.30!


----------



## MasterGorgo (11 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi @King of the North @Beppe85 @raducioiu @MasterGorgo @elpacoderoma @Alfabri + Zar72 e maxxxxi22 che non so chi siano, giusto per capire: si può parlare di scambi?


assolutamente si


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma Maporos chi è?
> Qualcuno gli scriva di mettere le buste entro oggi h 12.30!


Il nome della squadra è zlatanism


----------



## raducioiu (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però...ho preso il bomberone di tutti i fantacalcio passati : Immobile a 7 crediti


7... Nel girone dove sono finito, su Immobile ho offerto 100 e non è bastato!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> 7... Nel girone dove sono finito, su Immobile ho offerto 100 e non è bastato!


Anch'io ci sono rimasto male..
120 Leao 40 Origi e niente...
7 immobile  e sono nello stesso campionato

Però il mio centrocampo non è male


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Ho mandato una email
ma se per le 10.30/11 
non si hanno notizie
chi vuole sostituirlo si faccia sentire..

Nel caso mettetevi in lista 
però c'è una corsia preferenziale
@maporos


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

Finito di fare le Buste


----------



## •BeKindRewind• (11 Agosto 2022)

A me è andata male male… poi ho secondo e terzo portiere juve ma no primo


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

•BeKindRewind• ha scritto:


> A me è andata male male… poi ho secondo e terzo portiere juve ma no primo


Punta su altro portiere titolare svincola quei due


----------



## IbraTheBest (11 Agosto 2022)

La mia squadra si chiama Maporos AC. Sono inserito nella lega ma non nella competizione e non mi è possibile fare mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

IbraTheBest ha scritto:


> La mia squadra si chiama Maporos AC. Sono inserito nella lega ma non nella competizione e non mi è possibile fare mercato.


Ci sono due Maporos AC.
una di Zlatanism e l’altra di Mapo.

É inserita in competizione quella di Zlatanism.

probabilmente hai 2 account e sei entrato con l’altro?


----------



## IbraTheBest (11 Agosto 2022)

Cia Zosimo. Zlatanism non è mia ed ho solo un account.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

IbraTheBest ha scritto:


> Cia Zosimo. Zlatanism non è mia ed ho solo un account.


Ripeto. Ci sono due squadre nella Lega che si chiamano Maporosa Ac
una é legata all’account Zlatanism
l’altra é legata all’account Mapo

nella competizione é inserita quella legata all’account Zlatanism.

Non é che ti sei longato come Mapo? E quindi non ti vedi nella competizione?


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Agosto 2022)

IbraTheBest ha scritto:


> La mia squadra si chiama Maporos AC. Sono inserito nella lega ma non nella competizione e non mi è possibile fare mercato.


Prova a cambiare all’inizio.. se vai li ci sono da scegliere le leghe e con i casinò fatto all inizio c’è ne sono più di una, in una puoi fare le buste anche a me era venuto il dubbio poi Spataccando ho trovato quella dove fare buste…
Facci sapere


----------



## IbraTheBest (11 Agosto 2022)

Io ho solo un account. L’account Zlatanism non è mio. Visualizzando la lista delle squadre, il team Zlatanism è associato ad una mail che non è mia.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi @King of the North @Beppe85 @raducioiu @MasterGorgo @elpacoderoma @Alfabri + Zar72 e maxxxxi22 che non so chi siano, giusto per capire: si può parlare di scambi?


Sono Zar. Per me va bene, anche se attenderei la seconda tornata.


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

IbraTheBest ha scritto:


> Io ho solo un account. L’account Zlatanism non è mio. Visualizzando la lista delle squadre, il team Zlatanism è associato ad una mail che non è mia.


Sarà l'hacker dell'account di Donnarumma 
Ormai siamo diventati potenti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Buste fatte,sto proprio scavando nell'umido e nei rimasugli altrui  
ma il listone ? datemi aggiornamenti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

IbraTheBest ha scritto:


> Io ho solo un account. L’account Zlatanism non è mio. Visualizzando la lista delle squadre, il team Zlatanism è associato ad una mail che non è mia.


@Crazy rossonero 90 , puoi cambiare la Maporos AC inserita in competizione?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2022)

Asta finita. Speriamo che qualche maledetto non mi rubi le ultime occasioni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Ancora niente? 
Va bhe ti sostituisco
Avevo fatto il cambio tanto che eri presente 
e rimane solo il nome con la sostituzione

Si vede che era destino..
Il posto era tuo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 , puoi cambiare la Maporos AC inserita in competizione?


Si adesso lo faccio
Dico io quando ci riesce


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Lasciamelo Maporos così alla prima giornata vado tranquillo con i 3 punti a tavolino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Maporos let's go


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Buste fatte,sto proprio scavando nell'umido e nei rimasugli altrui
> ma il listone ? datemi aggiornamenti


Io devo praticamente costruire una squadra con lo scarsume rimasto,un po' di anni fa entrai in ritardo in un Fanta,gli altri avevano le squadre già fatte,vinsi il Fanta con Mascara e zarate,mai dire mai


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Ma hai cambiato l'orario di chiusura buste?


----------



## shevchampions (11 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 Che budget imposterai per il mercato a listone? Così cominciamo a buttare giù due idee.


----------



## •BeKindRewind• (11 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Punta su altro portiere titolare svincola quei due


Grazie del suggerimento. Ho fatto così… speriamo bene. Comunque ho fatto una squadra di gregari. Tutti i top li ho persi alle buste la mia squadra è il Nottingham Forest


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

•BeKindRewind• ha scritto:


> Grazie del suggerimento. Ho fatto così… speriamo bene. Comunque ho fatto una squadra di gregari. Tutti i top li ho persi alle buste la mia squadra è il Nottingham Forest


Io ho il cod fiscale della Juve,ma non trovo secondo e terzo svincolati


----------



## IbraTheBest (11 Agosto 2022)

Buste fatte con ciò che è rimasto. non riuscivo a visualizzare nella lista delle leghe quella giusta. Grazie a tutti per l’aiuto.


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

•BeKindRewind• ha scritto:


> Grazie del suggerimento. Ho fatto così… speriamo bene. Comunque ho fatto una squadra di gregari. Tutti i top li ho persi alle buste la mia squadra è il Nottingham Forest


Quando fai le buste devi prendere al primo colpo e avere in testa da subito i top da prendere, noi a dir la verità siamo stati anche fortunati perché abbiamo fatto la prima tornata in 9, ma devi aprirti il tuo file di txt e ragionare con calma senza andare secondo l'istinto del momento.

Ps: queste le mie buste 

Musso 38
Vicario 1

Bastoni 5
Kalulu 22
Rrahmani 6
Gunter 3 98 portieri e DIF
De Silvestri 4
Udogie 15
Erlic 2
Maehle 1

Pasalic 65
Pellegrini 65
Pereyra 12
Adli 18 204 CEN
CDK 28
Lazovic 8
Kvaratskhelia 6
Valoti 2


549

jovic 35
lautaro martinez 75
leao 130 
okereke 3 268 ATT
henry 3
botheim 2


Kvara andato via a 7, CDk a 73, non prendibile e lo sapevo (ma non ci sarei stato con i top in mezzo)


----------



## •BeKindRewind• (11 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io ho il cod fiscale della Juve,ma non trovo secondo e terzo svincolati


Io li ho svincolati. Sono nella lega world rossonero


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

•BeKindRewind• ha scritto:


> Io li ho svincolati. Sono nella lega world rossonero


Anche io ma non si trovavano


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando fai le buste devi prendere al primo colpo e avere in testa da subito i top da prendere, noi a dir la verità siamo stati anche fortunati perché abbiamo fatto la prima tornata in 9, ma devi aprirti il tuo file di txt e ragionare con calma senza andare secondo l'istinto del momento.
> 
> Ps: queste le mie buste
> 
> ...


Io avevo avvisato che partendo da1 si sarebbero creati dei forti squilibri


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Soddisfatti della seconda tornata?
Non mi posso lamentare, anche se mi è stato soffiato il trequartista turco


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Agosto 2022)

Terza tornata quando?
Quando entrano in lista i nuovi acquisti come Kostic o Vlasic?


----------



## davoreb (11 Agosto 2022)

Mi mancano ancora 5-6 giocatori


----------



## davoreb (11 Agosto 2022)

Quando apre la terza?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 Che budget imposterai per il mercato a listone? Così cominciamo a buttare giù due idee.


320


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Quando apre la terza?


Già aperto chiude alle 19


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Terza tornata quando?
> Quando entrano in lista i nuovi acquisti come Kostic o Vlasic?


Questo non lo so..
Al massimo ci sono per il mercato di riparazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Soddisfatti della seconda tornata?
> Non mi posso lamentare, anche se mi è stato soffiato il trequartista turco


Mi manca 1 centrocampista è finisco!
Direi di sì.. non è male


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Soddisfatti della seconda tornata?
> Non mi posso lamentare, anche se mi è stato soffiato il trequartista turco


Molto, sbattuti giù 36 crediti per Ikonè che è listato cc ma è praticamente un'ala.  (dove l'avevate la testa con tutti quei crediti che vi erano rimasti??)
Anche Gyasi non male come cc (e gioca a tutta fascia).
Il punto è che c'è un giallo @Crazy rossonero 90 , io avevo offerto dei crediti per Soppy (UDI) ma non mi è stato assegnatto e non lo vedo nelle altre rose, puoi controllare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Molto, sbattuti giù 36 crediti per Ikonè che è listato cc ma è praticamente un'ala.  (dove l'avevate la testa con tutti quei crediti che vi erano rimasti??)
> Anche Gyasi non male come cc (e gioca a tutta fascia).
> Il punto è che c'è un giallo @Crazy rossonero 90 , io avevo offerto dei crediti per Soppy (UDI) ma non mi è stato assegnatto e non lo vedo nelle altre rose, puoi controllare?








per adesso vedo solo questo
Cerco di approfondire..


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Molto, sbattuti giù 36 crediti per Ikonè che è listato cc ma è praticamente un'ala.  (dove l'avevate la testa con tutti quei crediti che vi erano rimasti??)
> Anche Gyasi non male come cc (e gioca a tutta fascia).
> Il punto è che c'è un giallo @Crazy rossonero 90 , io avevo offerto dei crediti per Soppy (UDI) ma non mi è stato assegnatto e non lo vedo nelle altre rose, puoi controllare?


Quanto avevi offerto per soppy? Anch’io lo avevo offerto e non l’ho preso, forse abbiamo offerto la stessa cifra e quindi rimane disponibile per la prossima tornata


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2928
> 
> per adesso vedo solo questo
> Cerco di approfondire..


Che palle dai, avevo offerto pure per Igor e giustamente non l'ho preso ma Soppy sì, avevo offerto.


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Quanto avevi offerto per soppy? Anch’io lo avevo offerto e non l’ho preso, forse abbiamo offerto la stessa cifra e quindi rimane disponibile per la prossima tornata


Ah ecco allora sì, cmq 2 crediti.
Mo che ci siamo spoilerati che si fa?!


----------



## livestrong (11 Agosto 2022)

Impressionante quanto si strapaghino i giocatori nelle tornate successive


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Quanto avevi offerto per soppy? Anch’io lo avevo offerto e non l’ho preso, forse abbiamo offerto la stessa cifra e quindi rimane disponibile per la prossima tornata


Esattamente.. potrebbe essere andata così
Io non riesco a vedere tutto perché c'è il mercato aperto


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Impressionante quanto si strapaghino i giocatori nelle tornate successive


Da noi qualcuno ha speso 161 crediti per Barrow, penso sia record storico.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Anche io in condizioni normali 
non avrei offerto così tanto per Simeone


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

*Per i partecipanti del world rossonero. 

Proponete un portiere
lui ha molti crediti da dare *


ovviamente sapete di chi parlo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Sostenibilità parte 2 :







  
P.S @Crazy rossonero 90 ,Simeone 130 crediti ?
Maledetti,non mi avrete mai !

Piuttosto spendo 3 crediti per Kokorin


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sostenibilità parte 2 :
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2929
> 
> ...


Era per essere sicuro di fare la coppia d'attacco del Verona  o lui o barrow


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Centrocampo e difesa decenti,attacco tutte scommesse


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *Per i partecipanti del world rossonero.
> 
> Proponete un portiere
> lui ha molti crediti da dare *
> ...


Occhio perché anche ARKANA non ha mezzo portiere ancora, situazione tragica.
Bisogna andare a vedere chi è rimasto (tra i possibili titolari), adesso ci do un occhio.
A proposito, come posso andare a sbirciare le rose di tutti i partecipanti delle altre leghe?

Ps: ci sono Audero, Sepe, Meret ancora a spasso.


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sostenibilità parte 2 :
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2929
> 
> ...


Tu eri il DS designato se fossero saltati MM 
Ora capisco i tuoi commenti sprezzanti


----------



## ARKANA (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Occhio perché anche ARKANA non ha mezzo portiere ancora, situazione tragica.
> Bisogna andare a vedere chi è rimasto (tra i possibili titolari), adesso ci do un occhio.
> A proposito, come posso andare a sbirciare le rose di tutti i partecipanti delle altre leghe?


mi toccherà stra pagarne uno di quelli rimasti per evitare che mi venga preso  per ora in world rossonero siamo in 3 senza neanche un portiere


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Molto, sbattuti giù 36 crediti per Ikonè che è listato cc ma è praticamente un'ala.  (dove l'avevate la testa con tutti quei crediti che vi erano rimasti??)
> Anche Gyasi non male come cc (e gioca a tutta fascia).
> Il punto è che c'è un giallo @Crazy rossonero 90 , io avevo offerto dei crediti per Soppy (UDI) ma non mi è stato assegnatto e non lo vedo nelle altre rose, puoi controllare?


Ikone ha segnato un gol lo scorso anno, quindi non mi sembra sto colpaccio (sicuro sarà scarpa d'oro quest'anno)


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Ah quest'anno forza Cremonese, se no son fregato


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> mi toccherà stra pagarne uno di quelli rimasti per evitare che mi venga preso  per ora in world rossonero siamo in 3 senza neanche un portiere


Mamma mia sì, c'è pure l'altro tizio senza portiere, che botta.
Vi dovete davvero informare, anche riguardo le uscite, magari un Meret è in uscita e va a fare il titolare altrove (sembra possa arrivare Navas come titolare).



Giofa ha scritto:


> Ikone ha segnato un gol lo scorso anno, quindi non mi sembra sto colpaccio (sicuro sarà scarpa d'oro quest'anno)


Eh però un cc che fa l'ala nel 433 (e ho pure Jovic da schierare) in una squadra che crea tanto ed è pazza non mi pare tanto male, infatti ci ho messo un botto di crediti perché pensavo qualcuno se ne sarebbe accorto...
Gyasi pure lui cc l'anno scorso era ATT (su fantasoccer).
Onestamente se guardo il mio cc ho almeno 5 giocatori offensivi, se qualcuno volesse proporre uno scambio faccia pure.... (potrei anche fare la pazzia di dare via Vicario per un Adli, come valutazione siamo lì).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Tu eri il DS designato se fossero saltati MM
> Ora capisco i tuoi commenti sprezzanti


Ho passato tutto giugno nascosto nel bagagliaio della macchina di Aivan,stile Pippo Inzaghi con Galliani 



Giofa ha scritto:


> Ikone ha segnato un gol lo scorso anno, quindi non mi sembra sto colpaccio (sicuro sarà scarpa d'oro quest'anno)


Ikonè farà guadagnare un botto di punti,con la scusa che è pratcamente un attaccante listato (non so perchè) centrocampista.
Lo stavo puntando anche io con ben 9 crediti


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho passato tutto giugno nascosto nel bagagliaio della macchina di Aivan,stile Pippo Inzaghi con Galliani
> 
> 
> Ikonè farà guadagnare un botto di punti,con la scusa che è pratcamente un attaccante listato (non so perchè) centrocampista.
> Lo stavo puntando anche io con ben 9 crediti


Mi fai uno screen della tua rosa? son curioso..


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Ilone e un bel giocatore,ma non segna nemmeno a porta vuota


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> mi toccherà stra pagarne uno di quelli rimasti per evitare che mi venga preso  per ora in world rossonero siamo in 3 senza neanche un portiere


Era questo che mi preoccupava in fase pre asta 
a parte i discorsi di secondi terzi inutili ecc..
che erano corretti


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Agosto 2022)

Comunque di portieri ci sono ancora Audero, Sepe, Navas (non appena sarà ufficiale nei prossimi gg)

In difesa arriverà a breve in lista Kostic (così come han messo ed è già disponibile Pablo Mari del Monza) così come i nuovi acquisti del milan tra difesa e centrocampo.

Con la tornata di stasera apertura h19.00 secondo me molte rose saranno al completo o comunque definite al 90%.


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Su fantasoccer Gyasi ATT ahahahah.
E di là ho Di Maria cc qui è ATT.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque di portieri ci sono ancora Audero, Sepe, Navas (non appena sarà ufficiale nei prossimi gg)
> 
> In difesa arriverà a breve in lista Kostic (così come han messo ed è già disponibile Pablo Mari del Monza) così come i nuovi acquisti del milan tra difesa e centrocampo.
> 
> Con la tornata di stasera apertura h19.00 secondo me molte rose saranno al completo o comunque definite al 90%.


Io spero entro le 21 di aver fotocopiato tutto..
poi chiederò conferma per eventuali errori..
Poi sposterò tutti nella 1° lega fatta (vecchia)
resettero una delle 2 rimanenti per Dio Zlatan
e per finire snello la mia pagina fantacalcio
con eliminazione delle altre 2


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi fai uno screen della tua rosa? son curioso..



Rimarresti deluso,non sono riuscito a prendere quasi nessuno di quelli che realmente volevo  
Non mi ero reso conto di avere degli avvoltoi all'interno della lega 

P.S Ma i nuovi giocatori quando verranno inseriti ?
Speriamo di riuscire a fare un'altra tornata a calciomercato chiuso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Si si per quello al massimo c'è il mercato di riparazione


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rimarresti deluso,non sono riuscito a prendere quasi nessuno di quelli che realmente volevo
> Non mi ero reso conto di avere degli avvoltoi all'interno della lega
> 
> P.S Ma i nuovi giocatori quando verranno inseriti ?
> Speriamo di riuscire a fare un'altra tornata a calciomercato chiuso


Per come sono abituato io il mercato in teoria è sempre aperto tranne quando si gioca ma se non ho capito male qui ci sarà a settembre e poi forse a novembre o chissà quando 
Comunque per chi diceva "eh ma vedete che se le offerte partono da 1 è squilibrato il gioco.." ecco, se adesso tutti quelli più indietro dovessero offrire come minimo la valutazione sarebbe quasi impossibile fare la squadra, ma non solo, anche chi ha meno crediti e vuole prendere una mezza pippa per chiudere.


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

*Ripeto sono aperto agli scambi ho strapagato anche l'ultimo difensore buono Milenkovic e CC Fabian
sperando in qualcuno che voglia scambiare con me 1 attaccante titolare + difensore ultimo slot [PER] 1 difensore titolare + 1 attaccante ultimo slot

a me mancherebbe solo 1 punta titolare*


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rimarresti deluso,non sono riuscito a prendere quasi nessuno di quelli che realmente volevo
> Non mi ero reso conto di avere degli avvoltoi all'interno della lega
> 
> P.S Ma i nuovi giocatori quando verranno inseriti ?
> Speriamo di riuscire a fare un'altra tornata a calciomercato chiuso


Credo man mano che li ufficializzano (ho preso Mari a 1, avessi detto Beckenbauer )


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Credo man mano che li ufficializzano (ho preso Mari a 1, avessi detto Beckenbauer )


Bel giocatore Mari, ha il finishing del grandissimo rossonero Jose Mari che per un difensore non è male, farà sicuramente gli stessi gol di Ikonè, cioè 1, poi l'anno prossimo lo mettono cc pure se finisse per fare l'ala alla Suso (tra l'altro è pure identico ahahaha).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Spero che al Milan arrivi questo TOP a cc , perchè a centrocampo sono veramente inguardabile.

Per non parlare dell'attacco con il solo Immobile (+Lammers) 
Forza forza che per tutt ele squadre della serie A questi sono i giorni del condom


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spero che al Milan arrivi questo TOP a cc , perchè a centrocampo sono veramente inguardabile.
> 
> Per non parlare dell'attacco con il solo Immobile (+Lammers)
> Forza forza che per tutt ele squadre della serie A questi sono i giorni del condom


Finirai per prendere Icardi a 1....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Finirai per prendere Icardi a 1....



Probabile,sempre se wanda mi da il permesso  
Comunque simeone al Napoli,questa è la mia maledizione per chi me l'ha strappato di mano ! 
Ora diventa il panchinaro di Osimhen 

In questo caso come funziona ? Si può svincolare gratis o qualche credito si perde ?


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

a che ore finisce l'ultima asta ?


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Agosto 2022)

Se qualcuno ha bisogno di consigli o pareri su qualcosa riguardante la *CREMONESE *può chiedere a me, qua o in privato tramite messaggio


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2022)

Non male dai. Ho aggiustato un po’ La Rosa. Bene.


----------



## livestrong (11 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ha bisogno di consigli o pareri su qualcosa riguardante la *CREMONESE *può chiedere a me, qua o in privato tramite messaggio


Io ho preso Valeri, è un bidone dell'umido?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Probabile,sempre se wanda mi da il permesso
> Comunque simeone al Napoli,questa è la mia maledizione per chi me l'ha strappato di mano !
> Ora diventa il panchinaro di Osimhen
> 
> In questo caso come funziona ? Si può svincolare gratis o qualche credito si perde ?


Ho messo quotazioni di acquisto in questa ultima 
comunque ora ho il titolare del Verona..
e Oshimen mi lascerà il solito mesetto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a che ore finisce l'ultima asta ?


19 ah volevo dire...
Va bene le lenticchie
ma quasi tutta la rosa così!?
conosci la mamma di lubumba!?
 Se no non si spiega 
@Trumpusconi


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

@Giofa scambio ?
Puoi darmi qualsiasi tuo difensore  io ti offro questi due


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 19 ah volevo dire...
> Va bene le lenticchie
> ma quasi tutta la rosa così!?
> conosci la mamma di lubumba!?
> ...


Conosco i miei polli e so quali giocatori non piacciono ai tifosi del Milan... O quelli che piacciono troppo e sono convinti che tanto li prende qualcun'altro eheh


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Conosco i miei polli e so quali giocatori non piacciono ai tifosi del Milan... O quelli che piacciono troppo e sono convinti che tanto li prende qualcun'altro eheh


Astuto stratega


----------



## Baba (11 Agosto 2022)

Ci sarà un altro giro di buste se non si completa La rosa alle 19?


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> @Giofa scambio ?
> Puoi darmi qualsiasi tuo difensore  io ti offro questi due
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2930


Devil ho rifiutato, la squadra ora ha più senso e Vlahovic ha incrementato il suo valore


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Devil ho rifiutato, la squadra ora ha più senso e Vlahovic ha incrementato il suo valore


Ok! no problem


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ci sarà un altro giro di buste se non si completa La rosa alle 19?


Finché non finiamo tutti la rosa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Oh,se qualche attaccante che avete in rosa non vi convince più di tanto,svincolatelo subito eh,prima delle 19,altrimenti porterà jella per una stagione intera


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

Ma se si conclude adesso ?? Tanto penso tutti hanno già fatto le buste alle 18:00


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2022)

Ma c’è un’altra sessione di buste? A me mancano 3 elementi per completare


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma c’è un’altra sessione di buste? A me mancano 3 elementi per completare


Se le rose non sono tutte complete non si può iniziare


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Agosto 2022)

Se cercate un titolare in attacco di medio livello e avete un bel difensore di troppo...


----------



## livestrong (11 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se cercate un titolare in attacco di medio livello e avete un bel difensore di troppo...


Vuoi giocare con la difesa a 6?


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma se si conclude adesso ?? Tanto penso tutti hanno già fatto le buste alle 18:00


Si può fare ma poi bisogna aprirne subito un'altra che scada verso mezzanotte/mezzanotte e mezza.
Domani è l'ultimo giorno e c'è gente che è indietrissimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Vuoi giocare con la difesa a 6?


Accetto anche centrocampisti


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se cercate un titolare in attacco di medio livello e avete un bel difensore di troppo...


In che gruppo sei?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si può fare ma poi bisogna aprirne subito un'altra che scada verso mezzanotte/mezzanotte e mezza.
> Domani è l'ultimo giorno e c'è gente che è indietrissimo.


In questo che verrà si riempirà in fretta
Sono solo loro.. almeno che non facciano l'asta sempre con gli stessi giocatori  se è.. se le stanno cercando le difficoltà hahaha


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> In questo che verrà si riempirà in fretta
> Sono solo loro.. almeno che non facciano l'asta sempre con gli stessi giocatori  se è.. se le stanno cercando le difficoltà hahaha


Più che altro devono scegliere i portieri, prendere anche il più cesso e in qualche maniera coprirsi.
Riguardo il regolamento, il sv vale 4,25 qui o non viene dato?


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se cercate un titolare in attacco di medio livello e avete un bel difensore di troppo...


Se sei nella mia lega parliamone...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più che altro devono scegliere i portieri, prendere anche il più cesso e in qualche maniera coprirsi.
> Riguardo il regolamento, il sv vale 4,25 qui o non viene dato?


S.v. titolare sale il panchinaro.. o no? 
Io questo 4. 25 non l'ho mai usato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Ho organizzato 3 tornate
19.35_ 22.30
22.35 _ 23.30
23.35 - 0.30 

Domani chiusura scambi 19 
e inizierei il prima possibile
Il listone


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> S.v. titolare sale il panchinaro.. o no?
> Io questo 4. 25 non l'ho mai usato


No sv quando non hai la riserva nello stesso ruolo, nella lega pubblica che faccio io il voto d'ufficio è 4,25, poi penso si possa inserire un cc per un attaccante e così via, ma lì devi vedere tu.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io ho preso Valeri, è un bidone dell'umido?


no anzi, a me piace molto.. terzino sinistro/esterno di centrocampo molto molto veloce, ottimo piede mancino.. batte anche le punizioni. Se posso osare è un Theo in miniatura, per caratteristiche


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ho organizzato 3 tornate
> 19.35_ 22.30
> 22.35 _ 23.30
> 23.35 - 0.30
> ...


A me ne manca uno.. spero di chiuderla alle 19.35 come tornata


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Mi manca solo un attaccante ed ho finito.


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Rosa completata con colpo conclusivo e mi sono rimasti un po' di soldini per interventi futuri


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> ERosa completata con colpo conclusivo e mi sono rimasti un po' di soldini per interventi futuri


Siamo nello stesso girone ??


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2022)

Godo, non ho preso i 2 difensori neanche a 'sto giro ma visto che avete completato tutti il reparto adesso piglio a 1 tra i pipponi rimasti, in serenità.


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Siamo nello stesso girone ??


Credo di no. Io sono col figlio segreto di Singer


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Agosto 2022)

Andata piuttosto male ma Dio Ibra mi porterà alla vittoria


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Credo di no. Io sono col figlio segreto di Singer


Chi e divoratore


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No sv quando non hai la riserva nello stesso ruolo, nella lega pubblica che faccio io il voto d'ufficio è 4,25, poi penso si possa inserire un cc per un attaccante e così via, ma lì devi vedere tu.


Ah io in quel caso mi sono sempre preso uno 0
bho decidiamo insieme..tanto con il cambio modulo,sarà veramente difficile vedere un s v


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Ho raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio! 






Ora mi prendo due giocatori ad 1 e ho concluso.
Ma che ci faccio con i restanti 250 crediti ? Acquisto la mamma di lukaku ? 
@Blu71 impara


----------



## davoreb (11 Agosto 2022)

rosa completata.... punto tutto su Brahim


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ah io in quel caso mi sono sempre preso uno 0
> bho decidiamo insieme..tanto con il cambio modulo,sarà veramente difficile vedere un s v


Io sarei per il cambio modulo e lo 0.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Agosto 2022)

Io ho completato la rosa alle 12:30

Scambi quando?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io sarei per il cambio modulo e lo 0.


Il cambio modulo c'è
anch'io per lo 0
senza voto x me vuol dire 0 voti


----------



## King of the North (11 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ah io in quel caso mi sono sempre preso uno 0
> bho decidiamo insieme..tanto con il cambio modulo,sarà veramente difficile vedere un s v


Secondo me logica dice che se un titolare Non gioca nemmeno un minuto, può subentrare il primo giocatore della panchina dello stesso ruolo che ha ottenuto il voto. Se non può subentrare nessuno, il voto è zero.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io ho completato la rosa alle 12:30
> 
> Scambi quando?


Ragazzi guarda che in tutte le tornate fatte
ho sempre permesso opzione scambi
ogni santissima volta a scrivere 25 
quindi usatela pure..
vale lo stesso discorso con queste 3 volate


----------



## Pit96 (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio!
> Vedi l'allegato 2938
> 
> 
> ...


Dov'è che vedi questa statistica? 
Io mi sa che ho fatto ancora meglio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Secondo me logica dice che se un titolare Non gioca nemmeno un minuto, può subentrare il primo giocatore della panchina dello stesso ruolo che ha ottenuto il voto. Se non può subentrare nessuno, il voto è zero.


Ok dico per quelli poco pratici del cambio modulo  se nello stesso ruolo in panchina non c'è nessuno con il voto.. se è possibile il programma farà salire un cc con voto invece di un dif ( x fare un esempio) e 433 diventa un 343

Per questo dico che sarà difficile giocare in 10
ma non impossibile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dov'è che vedi questa statistica?
> Io mi sa che ho fatto ancora meglio



Azz,vediamo vediamo 

Clicca in alto su "Rosa" (si trova sotto il tuo gruppo,nel mio caso Anima Rossonera) e scorri tutte le rose fino a quando non trovi la tua squadra.
Subito sotto il tuo ultimo attaccante dovrebbe uscire quella piccola schermata blu con su scritto "costo totale d'acquisto" e "vlaore totale rosa"

Vai,sono curioso


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Chi e divoratore





Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio!
> Vedi l'allegato 2938
> 
> 
> ...


Che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Pit96 (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Azz,vediamo vediamo
> 
> Clicca in alto su "Rosa" (si trova sotto il tuo gruppo,nel mio caso Anima Rossonera) e scorri tutte le rose fino a quando non trovi la tua squadra.
> Subito sotto il tuo ultimo attaccante dovrebbe uscire quella piccola schermata blu con su scritto "costo totale d'acquisto" e "vlaore totale rosa"
> ...


Ma da app? Perché non lo trovo

Comunque ho calcolato: 
Valore rosa 392
Spesa: 329

Che payroll!


----------



## livestrong (11 Agosto 2022)

Ho preso Kostic, qualcuno mi regali vlahovic così si rompono entrambi


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho preso Kostic, qualcuno mi regali vlahovic così si rompono entrambi


E che cavolo, li ho tutti e due


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Uffa staranno mettendo i nuovi arrivi
non mi fa fare la gestione delle rose


----------



## livestrong (11 Agosto 2022)

Comunque raga per me ha senso fare tre post separati, io non sto capendo una mazza e non so chi perculare se vinco @Crazy rossonero 90


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho preso Kostic, qualcuno mi regali vlahovic così si rompono entrambi





Giofa ha scritto:


> E che cavolo, li ho tutti e due



Ma chi siete i Marotta del Fantacalcio ? ma da dove è sbucato fuori kostic,sono sicuro che nella mia lista non era presente.

E ne sono sicurissimo perchè ho smistato nell'umido per scegliere il centrocampista meno bidone tra i rimasugli rimasti


----------



## livestrong (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi siete i Marotta del Fantacalcio ? ma da dove è sbucato fuori kostic,sono sicuro che nella mia lista non era presente.
> 
> E ne sono sicurissimo perchè ho smistato nell'umido per scegliere il centrocampista meno bidone tra i rimasugli rimasti


Io mi son connesso alle 19 e c'era, magari l'han messo all'ultimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io mi son connesso alle 19 e c'era, magari l'han messo all'ultimo



Allora è possibile,io alle 19 l'avevo già compilata.

Qualche novità sugli affari conclusi che potrebbero essere inseriti in lista ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Agosto 2022)

Vaaalllaaaa sono entrato tanto per fare..
e mi sono reso conto che mi mancava ancora 1 difensore  ero convintissimo di aver finito!


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi siete i Marotta del Fantacalcio ? ma da dove è sbucato fuori kostic,sono sicuro che nella mia lista non era presente.
> 
> E ne sono sicurissimo perchè ho smistato nell'umido per scegliere il centrocampista meno bidone tra i rimasugli rimasti


Il "problema" è che li caricano man mano che sono ufficiali (a mia parziale discolpa l'avevo scritto qui qualche ora fa), quindi ho fatto un controllo vicino alla scadenza e c'erano Vlasic e kostic. Vlasic l'ho probabilmente strapagato, kostic è stato un colpo a 1


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Allora,@Baba , @Giofa , @Crazy rossonero 90 , @Devil man , @Metapiro , @honua , @davoreb , @Bestinthewest18 , @shevchampions .

Io vi avviso,ho 250 crediti da spendere per un centrocampista e per un bell'attaccante.
Approfittatene ora perchè sono in arrivo i giorni del CONDOR e poi vi ritroverete senza crediti per poter acquistare i migliori.

Da modello sostenibile a PSG è un attimo !


----------



## Giofa (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora,@Baba , @Giofa , @Crazy rossonero 90 , @Devil man , @Metapiro , @honua , @davoreb , @Bestinthewest18 , @shevchampions .
> 
> Io vi avviso,ho 250 crediti da spendere per un centrocampista e per un bell'attaccante.
> Approfittatene ora perchè sono in arrivo i giorni del CONDOR e poi vi ritroverete senza crediti per poter acquistare i migliori.
> ...


Ti conviene se no ti flammerò sui post del mercato del Milan


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora,@Baba , @Giofa , @Crazy rossonero 90 , @Devil man , @Metapiro , @honua , @davoreb , @Bestinthewest18 , @shevchampions .
> 
> Io vi avviso,ho 250 crediti da spendere per un centrocampista e per un bell'attaccante.
> Approfittatene ora perchè sono in arrivo i giorni del CONDOR e poi vi ritroverete senza crediti per poter acquistare i migliori.
> ...


Forse a breve il Bologna prende Maxi Gomez


----------



## shevchampions (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora,@Baba , @Giofa , @Crazy rossonero 90 , @Devil man , @Metapiro , @honua , @davoreb , @Bestinthewest18 , @shevchampions .
> 
> Io vi avviso,ho 250 crediti da spendere per un centrocampista e per un bell'attaccante.
> Approfittatene ora perchè sono in arrivo i giorni del CONDOR e poi vi ritroverete senza crediti per poter acquistare i migliori.
> ...


Fossi in te li spenderei mica scendono in campo


----------



## El picinin (11 Agosto 2022)

Rosa completata


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2022)

Ho completato. Abbastanza soddisfatto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Avete bisogno di altro?


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2022)

Preso finalmente anche l'ultimo difensore che mancava


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Adesso sto facendo la replica di una lega 
appena vi dico qual ė andate a controllare se combaciano


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Io ho concluso.


----------



## El picinin (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Adesso sto facendo la replica di una lega
> appena vi dico qual ė andate a controllare se combaciano


Ma nell' uno contro tutti,avremo la stessa squadra ??


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Agosto 2022)

Rosa completata


----------



## Devil man (12 Agosto 2022)

di chi è la squadra Wolves ? buona fortuna


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ma nell' uno contro tutti,avremo la stessa squadra ??


no si rifà la rosa con asta libera
320 crediti e prendete chi volete..


----------



## El picinin (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> no si rifà la rosa con asta libera
> 320 crediti e prendete chi volete..


Ok grazie


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 nella lega Milan world mi sa che serve ancora un mercato perché non tutte le rose sono complete

Inoltre sono da aprire gli scambi


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 nella lega Milan world mi sa che serve ancora un mercato perché non tutte le rose sono complete


A @elpacoderoma manca un difensore


----------



## Devil man (12 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy se Fabian Ruiz va via che si fa? prendo un CC o devo aspettare asta di riparazione?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> A @elpacoderoma manca un difensore


@elpacoderoma adesso apro un mercato ordinario visto che sei l'unico rimasto per completarla.. 
*quando hai finito fammelo sapere *
Invece per gli altri che sono presenti nella lega Milan world..
King the North
Summer brees mi
Florin
AC on Fire
Tempesta perfetta
FC Zar 72
Taarabt
Alfabria
Mastergorgo

*Vi chiedo di controllare la vecchia lega 
e verificare che le rose siano uguali..
poi fate copia incolla del testo con le squadre
e mettete il grassetto per confermarmi che non ci sono errori *


----------



## MasterGorgo (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @elpacoderoma adesso apro un mercato ordinario visto che sei l'unico rimasto per completarla..
> *quando hai finito fammelo sapere *
> Invece per gli altri che sono presenti nella lega Milan world..
> King the North
> ...


la mia é uguale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @elpacoderoma adesso apro un mercato ordinario visto che sei l'unico rimasto per completarla..
> *quando hai finito fammelo sapere *
> Invece per gli altri che sono presenti nella lega Milan world..
> King the North
> ...


Appena ho la conferma di tutti
e tutte le rose complete
Faccio partire il campionato
e apro gli scambi


----------



## honua (12 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> di chi è la squadra Wolves ? buona fortuna


Mia, grazie!


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Nella world rossonero tutti hanno completato la rosa.


----------



## Devil man (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nella world rossonero tutti hanno completato la rosa.


Spero di non perdere Fabian XD, Milenkovic si è salvato all'ultimo


----------



## honua (12 Agosto 2022)

Ora che più o meno abbiamo tutti completato le rose mi spiegate come funziona? Io sono nella lega anima rossonera con altri dieci in campionato 1 vs 1. World rossonero cos'è? Io ho capito che c'è un'altra lega Milan World 1 vs tutti con squadra a listone. E' corretto?


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Spero di non perdere Fabian XD, Milenkovic si è salvato all'ultimo


Ma sei nella nostra tu? sei il Drugo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Ora che più o meno abbiamo tutti completato le rose mi spiegate come funziona? Io sono nella lega anima rossonera con altri dieci in campionato 1 vs 1. World rossonero cos'è? Io ho capito che c'è un'altra lega Milan World 1 vs tutti con squadra a listone. E' corretto?


Funziona così : adesso appena finisco di inserire tutte le rose nella vecchia lega, e la vostra conferma che le rose combaciano, resettero la prima lega che mi ha dato il via per resettare la sua lega in questione ( nel tuo caso sarebbe la anima rossonera ) per poi mettere il tutti contro tutti.. *questo perché applicazione non permette di avere 2 opzioni o giocatori tutti uguali o no *quindi sono obbligato a fare così


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Visto che i giochi sono fatti metto la mia rosa, vorrei vedere le rose delle altre 2 leghe, anima e lega milanworld così per curiosità


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @elpacoderoma adesso apro un mercato ordinario visto che sei l'unico rimasto per completarla..
> *quando hai finito fammelo sapere *
> Invece per gli altri che sono presenti nella lega Milan world..
> King the North
> ...


Summer brees - > sostituire Caldara con Marusic (a 1) e Saelemakers con Kostic (a 6)


----------



## Devil man (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma sei nella nostra tu? sei il Drugo?


No io sono nel torneo con Crazy


----------



## Devil man (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Visto che i giochi sono fatti metto la mia rosa, vorrei vedere le rose delle altre 2 leghe, anima e lega milanworld così per curiosità
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2942


ecco la mia


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @elpacoderoma adesso apro un mercato ordinario visto che sei l'unico rimasto per completarla..
> *quando hai finito fammelo sapere *
> Invece per gli altri che sono presenti nella lega Milan world..
> King the North
> ...


Uguale anche a me


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ecco la mia
> Vedi l'allegato 2943


Occhio perché non hai tante sicurezze, se Ruiz va al Psg hai buttato 31 crediti.
Agli inizi sarà tosta metterne 11 sicuri in campo.


----------



## Devil man (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Occhio perché non hai tante sicurezze, se Ruiz va al Psg hai buttato 31 crediti.
> Agli inizi sarà tosta metterne 11 sicuri in campo.


gioco con il modificatore di Difesa quindi mi bastano 3 al centrocampo, *volevo sapere appunto da @Crazy rossonero 90 se era fattibile per me cambiare Fabian visto che non abbiamo iniziato ancora..*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Visto che i giochi sono fatti metto la mia rosa, vorrei vedere le rose delle altre 2 leghe, anima e lega milanworld così per curiosità
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2942



Maehle,Pereyra,Giasy,Pasalic...intenditore


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ecco la mia
> Vedi l'allegato 2943


Da dove l'hai presa la schermata? Da pc o app?


----------



## Devil man (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Da dove l'hai presa la schermata? Da pc o app?


PC


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Era da anni che non facevo un fanta, tutto sommato avendo conservato dei crediti son abbastanza soddisfatto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Summer brees - > sostituire Caldara con Marusic (a 1) e Saelemakers con Kostic (a 6)


Sistemato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @elpacoderoma adesso apro un mercato ordinario visto che sei l'unico rimasto per completarla..
> *quando hai finito fammelo sapere *
> Invece per gli altri che sono presenti nella lega Milan world..
> King the North
> ...


World rossonero fate uguale per favore


----------



## El picinin (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> World rossonero fate uguale per favore


La mia e uguale anche in Milan world,apposto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Agosto 2022)

Mi considero parecchio soddisfatto.
Confermo che nella vecchia lega la squadra coincide


----------



## ARKANA (12 Agosto 2022)

Anche la mia è uguale in Milan world


----------



## maxxxxi222 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> World rossonero fate uguale per favore


Tempesta perfetta in lega Milan world coincide anche nella vecchia lega....

Scusami ma non mi prende il grassetto da telefono...


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> World rossonero fate uguale per favore


Di che parli? io avevo detto che non avrei fatto 2 fanta.. che significa stessa rosa nell'altra lega?


----------



## Alfabri (12 Agosto 2022)

Anche la mia squadra é identica in Milan world


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Ok ho capito, sì anch'io ho la stessa rosa nella vecchia lega (e anzi, adesso ho capito come vedere le rose di tutti )

Ps: sono rimba al massimo, l'ho capito solo ora.


----------



## honua (12 Agosto 2022)

La mia rosa


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @elpacoderoma adesso apro un mercato ordinario visto che sei l'unico rimasto per completarla..
> *quando hai finito fammelo sapere *
> Invece per gli altri che sono presenti nella lega Milan world..
> King the North
> ...


Squadra: Florin
Confermo che la rosa è uguale a quella nella lega da 10


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Visto che i giochi sono fatti metto la mia rosa, vorrei vedere le rose delle altre 2 leghe, anima e lega milanworld così per curiosità
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2942


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Agosto 2022)

Non ho capito siamo a posto o serve fare nuova asta? Non riesco a leggere 5 pagine ora… graxie


----------



## shevchampions (12 Agosto 2022)

Anche la mia coincide, bella idea spostarci tutti lì almeno possiamo monitorare i vari gironi.

Ti sei fatto un bello sbattimento @Crazy rossonero 90, alla fine è riuscito bene ottimo lavoro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> World rossonero fate uguale per favore


Zosimo2410 ok


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Anche la mia coincide, bella idea spostarci tutti lì almeno possiamo monitorare i vari gironi.
> 
> Ti sei fatto un bello sbattimento @Crazy rossonero 90, alla fine è riuscito bene ottimo lavoro


Grazie 
King the North
*Summer brees mi
Florin*
AC on Fire
*Tempesta perfetta*
FC Zar 72
*Taarabt
Alfabria
Mastergorgo 

adesso le ultime 3 conferme 
e poi posso resettare la vostra lega 

*


----------



## •BeKindRewind• (12 Agosto 2022)

Anche io rose uguali. Lega World rossonero. Grazie. Sono il Drugo è la formazione è Nottingham Forest


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Grazie
> King the North
> *Summer brees mi
> Florin*
> ...


Ma con gli svincolati come funziona? Rimangono relativi alla lega da 11 suppongo


----------



## honua (12 Agosto 2022)

Io non ho capito cosa bisogna controllare e come bisogna giocare


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Grazie
> King the North
> *Summer brees mi
> Florin*
> ...


La mia è uguale. Già l’ho detto prima


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma con gli svincolati come funziona? Rimangono relativi alla lega da 11 suppongo


Si ogni lega/campionato ha i suoi svincolati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La mia è uguale. Già l’ho detto prima


Nome della squadra tra le 3 ?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nome della squadra tra le 3 ?


Zar72


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 ma quindi se hai inserito le rose nella vecchia lega (dove ci siamo tutti divisi però nelle nostre leghe di appartenenza) dove dobbiamo giocare? nella nostra lega o nella lega MW?


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Summer brees - > sostituire Caldara con Marusic (a 1) e Saelemakers con Kostic (a 6)


@Crazy rossonero 90 Scusami, Kostic a 7 ho sbagliato a dirti il valore (cambia zero ma giusto per esser precisi)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 ma quindi se hai inserito le rose nella vecchia lega (dove ci siamo tutti divisi però nelle nostre leghe di appartenenza) dove dobbiamo giocare? nella nostra lega o nella lega MW?


Giocherete tutti in Milan World
Mentre chi vuole fare il tutti vs tutti 
In un'altra lega che apro a momenti


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Giocherete tutti in Milan World
> Mentre chi vuole fare il tutti vs tutti
> In un'altra lega che apro a momenti


Capisco, in che modo siamo uniti? ci sarà una classifica generale? le leghe singole verranno eliminate? resettate?


----------



## honua (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Giocherete tutti in Milan World
> Mentre chi vuole fare il tutti vs tutti
> In un'altra lega che apro a momenti


Quindi anima rossonera chiude?
Bisogna rimettere la formazione su Milan World?


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (12 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 volevo avvisarti che a me hai copiato valeri a 2 crediti mentre lo ho acquistato ad 1, non cambia nulla ma essendo che avevo finito tutti i 550 crediti poi non torna il conteggio quando finisci di aggiungermi tutti gli altri giocatori


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Quindi anima rossonera chiude?
> Bisogna rimettere la formazione su Milan World?


Nella lega Mw ci sono 3 divisioni, A,B e C, tu entri e cerchi anima, alla fine non cambia nulla, unica cosa che non mi è chiara e quando dovremo fare le aste, il sistema sarà lo stesso per tutte e 3 le divisioni? cioè ci sarà il rischio di andare a battagliare con altre 29 teste come l'altra volta?!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Bestinthewest18 ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 volevo avvisarti che a me hai copiato valeri a 2 crediti mentre lo ho acquistato ad 1, non cambia nulla ma essendo che avevo finito tutti i 550 crediti poi non torna il conteggio quando finisci di aggiungermi tutti gli altri giocatori


Squadra?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nella lega Mw ci sono 3 divisioni, A,B e C, tu entri e cerchi anima, alla fine non cambia nulla, unica cosa che non mi è chiara e quando dovremo fare le aste, il sistema sarà lo stesso per tutte e 3 le divisioni? cioè ci sarà il rischio di andare a battagliare con altre 29 teste come l'altra volta?!


Nessun rischio io seleziono le squadre giuste 
e poi giocate tra di voi 10


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2022)

Quindi per postare la formazza entriamo su Milan world e cerchiamo la sezione alla quale apparteniamo. Giusto?


----------



## MasterGorgo (12 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Anche la mia coincide, bella idea spostarci tutti lì almeno possiamo monitorare i vari gironi.
> 
> Ti sei fatto un bello sbattimento @Crazy rossonero 90, alla fine è riuscito bene ottimo lavoro


vero, grazie!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

The king è corretta ..
Controllo ultima poi vi dico cosa fare 

AC on Fire devo fare un cambio
Fuori Henry dentro Gonzalez
Ora non mi fanno fare niente..
Però l'aggiustamento sarà fatto


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Squadra?


Scarsenal


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Alla fine è uno scambio lo conto come 0 
Lo svincolo e aggiustato vojvoda 1 con Maria 10 
Adesso che ho visto che è tutto in regola
Procedo per fare il tutti contro tutti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi scambio annullato
perché 2 Gonzalez non possono coesistere !
Henry rimane al massimo
ti concedo un mercato se vuoi cambiare AC on Fire


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

LEGA TUTTI contro TUTTI
Nome : MMM Super
Parola d'ordine: baresi

* chi non riesce ad entrare
è perché c'è già.. era la lega Milan world 

*Scambi attivi in Milan World
Scadenza 23.30 *


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sistemato


Nella mia (AC ON FIRE) ci sono 2 errori. Fiorillo va sostituito con Tatarusanu e Henry con Nico Gonzales


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scambio annullato
> perché 2 Gonzalez non possono coesistere !
> Henry rimane al massimo
> ti concedo un mercato se vuoi cambiare AC on Fire


No no va bene così, mi aspetto 20 gol dal buon Henry


----------



## El picinin (12 Agosto 2022)

Non mi fa entrare,e in Milan world non trovo nulla


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Ma ci sono solo 7 cambi per la panchina?!?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Nella mia (AC ON FIRE) ci sono 2 errori. Fiorillo va sostituito con Tatarusanu e Henry con Nico Gonzales


Ti sostituisco Fiorillo allora


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma ci sono solo 7 cambi per la panchina?!?


si perché? la norma poi con il cambio modulo
penso che bastino no?


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> si perché? la norma poi con il cambio modulo
> penso che bastino no?


Mai giocato col cambio modulo, come funziona?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non mi fa entrare,e in Milan world non trovo nulla


entrare dove ? ora ho perfezionato gli scambi
se è quello che ti riferisci.. sul trovare nulla invece? 
in che senso?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mai giocato col cambio modulo, come funziona?


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Sì ma chi metto tra quei 7? 1 portiere? un paio di difensori, un paio di cc e un paio di attaccanti?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Forse ho capito...
prima di attivare la competizione
Devo aspettare che si aggiungono tutti


----------



## El picinin (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> entrare dove ? ora ho perfezionato gli scambi
> se è quello che ti riferisci.. sul trovare nulla invece?
> in che senso?


Riuscito,mi riferivo alla la ega mmm super


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma chi metto tra quei 7? 1 portiere? un paio di difensori, un paio di cc e un paio di attaccanti?


Panchina libera scegli tu


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Riuscito,mi riferivo alla la ega mmm super


Bene  intanto che aspettate 
Fatevi la rosa chi è già dentro!
il mercato ordinario è già attivo


----------



## El picinin (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Forse ho capito...
> prima di attivare la competizione
> Devo aspettare che si aggiungono tutti


Da quello che ho capito non parteciperemo tutti e 30.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Guarda ci ho capito poco, ero abituato a metterli tutti in panchina e poi il primo col voto entra se necessario.


----------



## MasterGorgo (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bene  intanto che aspettate
> Fatevi la rosa chi è già dentro!
> il mercato ordinario è già attivo


Penso di aver fatto una str.. ho preso giocatori, poi nel farmi i calcoli ne ho svincolati alcuni ripresi altri ... togli quello metti quell'altro e con 25 movimenti ho una rosa di 21
Con crediti avanzati.
Inizialmante pensavo potessi manipolare fino al mio ottimale.

Se posso giocare con 21 nessun problema.... porssimo mercato implemento altrimenti dimmi tu.
Quelli presi non li cambio e per i 4 che mancano ho crediti.

Me tapino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito non parteciperemo tutti e 30.


si eravamo in 28 .. diciamo che la scadenza sarà domani alle 15 poi faccio partire la competizione.. 
chi c'è.. c'è! chi non c'è.. non c'è!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Penso di aver fatto una str.. ho preso giocatori, poi nel farmi i calcoli ne ho svincolati alcuni ripresi altri ... togli quello metti quell'altro e con 25 movimenti ho una rosa di 21
> Con crediti avanzati.
> Inizialmante pensavo potessi manipolare fino al mio ottimale.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito.. hai fatto più di 25 operazioni?
Va bene metto illimitato.. ritornaci tra un po'


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> si eravamo in 28 .. diciamo che la scadenza sarà domani alle 15 poi faccio partire la competizione..
> chi c'è.. c'è! chi non c'è.. non c'è!


Crazy scusa non ho capito, su milanworld devo fare qualcosa?


----------



## El picinin (12 Agosto 2022)

Rosa costruita


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Crazy scusa non ho capito, su milanworld devo fare qualcosa?


No le leghe da 10 a parte Lionel messias sono apposto.. lui invece deve prendere questo benedetto ultimo difensore.. ma visto che è già la seconda volta che apro il mercato.. il sottoscritto guarda gli svincolati della sua lega e poi ci penso io a mettergli il giocatore mancante


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Penso di aver fatto una str.. ho preso giocatori, poi nel farmi i calcoli ne ho svincolati alcuni ripresi altri ... togli quello metti quell'altro e con 25 movimenti ho una rosa di 21
> Con crediti avanzati.
> Inizialmante pensavo potessi manipolare fino al mio ottimale.
> 
> ...


200 operazioni penso che bastano


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No le leghe da 10 a parte Lionel messias sono apposto.. lui invece deve prendere questo benedetto ultimo difensore.. ma visto che è già la seconda volta che apro il mercato.. il sottoscritto guarda gli svincolati della sua lega e poi ci penso io a mettergli il giocatore mancante


Ok ok. Parlavi di controllare le rose ma non mi sembrava avessi chiamato il gruppo di anima rossonera e non capivo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Facciamo prima  se in anima rossonera e world rossonero ci sono degli sbagli me lo segnalate..
se non ci sono siamo apposto


----------



## shevchampions (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Facciamo prima  se in anima rossonera e world rossonero ci sono degli sbagli me lo segnalate..
> se non ci sono siamo apposto


Le altre leghe da cui ci hai fatto migrare le useremo ancora?


----------



## Chrisdm (12 Agosto 2022)

c'è possibilità ancora di partecipare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Le altre leghe da cui ci hai fatto migrare le useremo ancora?


*Comunicazione per tutti
Nella lega Pioli Is on Fire  è tutto in ordine
Ma se in caso non faccio in tempo a sistemare
anima rossonera e world rossonero in quella condivisa [ Milan World] siete pregati di mettere le vostre formazione nelle rispettive leghe singole che con tranquillità poi farò un fax simile senza nessun problema *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Chrisdm ha scritto:


> c'è possibilità ancora di partecipare?


Nome lega: MMM Super
Parola d'ordine: baresi


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Agosto 2022)

Completata la rosa a listone
Ma 320 crediti sono davvero troppi, è semplice farsi una rosa della madonna senza sacrificare nulla.
Ho contemporaneamente Maignan, Theo, Chiesa, Immobile, Lukaku, Abraham...
Secondo me sarebbe stato piu divertente con 250 crediti standard per il listone


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Completata la rosa a listone
> Ma 320 crediti sono davvero troppi, è semplice farsi una rosa della madonna senza sacrificare nulla.
> Ho contemporaneamente Maignan, Theo, Chiesa, Immobile, Lukaku, Abraham...
> Secondo me sarebbe stato piu divertente con 250 crediti standard per il listone


Concordo, perché voglio proprio vedere chi tra i 30 non avrá Maignan, Hernandez, Lukaku e compagnia


----------



## Pit96 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *Comunicazione per tutti
> Nella lega Pioli Is on Fire  è tutto in ordine
> Ma se in caso non faccio in tempo a sistemare
> anima rossonera e world rossonero in quella condivisa [ Milan World] siete pregati di mettere le vostre formazione nelle rispettive leghe singole che con tranquillità poi farò un fax simile senza nessun problema *


Io sono rimasto indietro a ieri pomeriggio/sera quando ho terminato la Rosa. C'è una lega in cui fare listone quindi?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Completata la rosa a listone
> Ma 320 crediti sono davvero troppi, è semplice farsi una rosa della madonna senza sacrificare nulla.
> Ho contemporaneamente Maignan, Theo, Chiesa, Immobile, Lukaku, Abraham...
> Secondo me sarebbe stato piu divertente con 250 crediti standard per il listone


Dici? se volete calo i crediti..
* Lionel messias ti ho preso mbaye da 1 
appena torni operativo fammi sapere chi vuoi


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dici? se volete calo i crediti..
> * Lionel messias ti ho preso mbaye da 1
> appena torni operativo fammi sapere chi vuoi


Consiglio caldamente i 250.
In quel modo, bene o male ci si puo permettere un top per reparto cercando di costruire la squadra con intelligenza.


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Ma dalla lega a listone ci si può togliere? A me interessa giocare solo a quella con rose fatte a buste


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Consiglio caldamente i 250.
> In quel modo, bene o male ci si puo permettere un top per reparto cercando di costruire la squadra con intelligenza.


Visto il poco tempo 320 per me eran giusti. Entro domani se devo pure stare attento a chi prendere rischio di fare solo casino


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma dalla lega a listone ci si può togliere? A me interessa giocare solo a quella con rose fatte a buste


Dimmi il nome della squadra


----------



## Alfabri (12 Agosto 2022)

Mo' vedo che admin ha bloccato le operazioni di mercato. Perdonatemi, ma non possiamo continuare a cambiare regole in corso, decidiamo una volta per tutte i crediti disponibili e stop. Avevo già fatto mezza rosa, se mo' abbassate a 250 devo rifare tutto da capo. Va bene che è agosto e siamo tutti in ferie, ma non posso passare le giornate al cellulare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi dateci una guardata. 
Ho svincolato in velocità..
per fare rientrare i crediti 

Vi chiedo scusa  ma sono 250 crediti 
Ha ragione alla fine


----------



## •BeKindRewind• (12 Agosto 2022)

Scusatemi. Forse mi sono perso qualcosa. Ma oltre alla lega world rossonero col mercato a buste già concluso, la lega Milan world in cui ho la stessa formazione a cosa serve? Devo fare qualcosa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Mo' vedo che admin ha bloccato le operazioni di mercato. Perdonatemi, ma non possiamo continuare a cambiare regole in corso, decidiamo una volta per tutte i crediti disponibili e stop. Avevo già fatto mezza rosa, se mo' abbassate a 250 devo rifare tutto da capo. Va bene che è agosto e siamo tutti in ferie, ma non posso passare le giornate al cellulare.


Promesso che è ultima volta 
Devo anche uscire.. adesso corro a aprire il mercato e vi richiedo cortesemente scusa di nuovo


----------



## Alfabri (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Promesso che è ultima volta
> Devo anche uscire.. adesso corro a aprire il mercato e vi richiedo cortesemente scusa di nuovo


Mica è per te anzi che ti sei caricato tutto lo sbatti, vai tranquillo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

•BeKindRewind• ha scritto:


> Scusatemi. Forse mi sono perso qualcosa. Ma oltre alla lega world rossonero col mercato a buste già concluso, la lega Milan world in cui ho la stessa formazione a cosa serve? Devo fare qualcosa?


Fate la formazione in entrambe 
perché per dire nella mia lega devo ancora finire le rose, e non vorrei fare ulteriori disastri..
non so se riesco a trovare il tempo libero


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dimmi il nome della squadra


Summer brees


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Summer brees


Ho attivato la competizione
poi inserito o toglierò a richiesta


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ho attivato la competizione
> poi inserito o toglierò a richiesta
> Vedi l'allegato 2958


Ma la tua squadra dove è finita nella lega a buste?


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ho attivato la competizione
> poi inserito o toglierò a richiesta
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2958


Escludi anche me, ora sto uscendo e domani sarò a San Siro e partiamo alle 14, non riesco a rifare tutto con meno crediti, amen


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Agosto 2022)

Io sto mettendo due formazioni nelle due leghe.. in una mi da avversario chuck in una arkana

Spero di fare bene.. 
fatemi sapere se è corretto fare la doppia formazione Grazie


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Io sto mettendo due formazioni nelle due leghe.. in una mi da avversario chuck in una arkana
> 
> Spero di fare bene..
> fatemi sapere se è corretto fare la doppia formazione Grazie


È corretto il calendario di Milan world
E si fate la doppia formazione 
soprattutto chi è in anima rossonera


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Io sto mettendo due formazioni nelle due leghe.. in una mi da avversario chuck in una arkana
> 
> Spero di fare bene..
> fatemi sapere se è corretto fare la doppia formazione Grazie


Anche io ho due avversari diversi.. ma che senso ha? così saranno sicuramente partite diverse e quindi la lega di appartenza va eliminata, o una o l'altra, altrimenti facciamo due fanta tra di noi ma giocando sempre con un avversario diverso.
A che pro questo? non ha senso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma la tua squadra dove è finita nella lega a buste?


Sono nella lega anima rossonera


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2022)

Mi fate un riassunto ?
Nella lega anima rossonera ho schierato la formazione.

Ora come accedo al listone del tutti contro tutti ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anche io ho due avversari diversi.. ma che senso ha? così saranno sicuramente partite diverse e quindi la lega di appartenza va eliminata, o una o l'altra, altrimenti facciamo due fanta tra di noi ma giocando sempre con un avversario diverso.
> A che pro questo? non ha senso.


Ragazzi a me servono le formazioni
se vi fa più comodo scrivete le formazioni qui
perché dopo io userò gestione formazione
e li inserisco nel caso alcuni utenti non riescono a inserirla perché gli manca o tutta o mezza rosa.

Adesso avete capito qual è il senso?
Devo finire il mio Campionato 
ma ora sono fuori e non sono certo che domani riesco a finire in tempo tutto il lavoro mancante.. è solo per quello  poi faccio tabula rasa delle leghe superflue  tranquilli


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a me servono le formazioni
> se vi fa più comodo scrivete le formazioni qui
> perché dopo io userò gestione formazione
> e li inserisco nel caso alcuni utenti non riescono a inserirla perché gli manca o tutta o mezza rosa.
> ...


Ok, il mio avversario è Zosimo:


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2022)

Panchina:


----------



## Pit96 (12 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi fate un riassunto ?
> Nella lega anima rossonera ho schierato la formazione.
> 
> Ora come accedo al listone del tutti contro tutti ?


Idem, io non ho capito niente


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Idem, io non ho capito niente



Ci deve essere qualcosa nell'aria,siamo sempre gli ultimi a comprendere le cose  

In alto nel sito : unisciti ad una lega 
Tipologia lega : privata.

Poi sotto spunti la casella con "ho una parola d'ordine" e inserisci questi dati

Nome lega: MMM Super
Parola d'ordine: baresi


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a me servono le formazioni
> se vi fa più comodo scrivete le formazioni qui
> perché dopo io userò gestione formazione
> e li inserisco nel caso alcuni utenti non riescono a inserirla perché gli manca o tutta o mezza rosa.
> ...


Ma per il listone i crediti sono scesi a 250?


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma per il listone i crediti sono scesi a 250?


Si.
320 erano più di troppi.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci deve essere qualcosa nell'aria,siamo sempre gli ultimi a comprendere le cose
> 
> In alto nel sito : unisciti ad una lega
> Tipologia lega : privata.
> ...


Grazie, mi sono iscritto, ora vedo chi pigliare. 
Sono Chuwkueccetera


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma per il listone i crediti sono scesi a 250?


Si spremete le meningi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Grazie, mi sono iscritto, ora vedo chi pigliare.
> Sono Chuwkueccetera


Io la faccio domani


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Inseriti e ac on Fire 
Buon debutto fratello


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 intanto grazie mille per tutto lo sbattimento, senza di te non avremmo giocato quest'anno, è palese. Detto ciò dico la mia: sei sicuro di volerti sobbarcare anche i problemi derivati dalla gestione di un'ulteriore lega, quella a listone, che alla fin fine aggiunge poco rispetto a quanto fatto finora?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 intanto grazie mille per tutto lo sbattimento, senza di te non avremmo giocato quest'anno, è palese. Detto ciò dico la mia: sei sicuro di volerti sobbarcare anche i problemi derivati dalla gestione di un'ulteriore lega, quella a listone, che alla fin fine aggiunge poco rispetto a quanto fatto finora?


Innanzitutto ti ringrazio.. sul resto lo sbattimento è più all'inizio poi va tutto in automatico.. chi non mette formazioni ecc.. arriverà semplicemente ultimo.
Alla fine c'è poco da gestire  
quindi per me è SI


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Agosto 2022)

Mj son iscritto su Mmm super ma non mi fa fare nulla.. forse sbaglio qualcosa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Mj son iscritto su Mmm super ma non mi fa fare nulla.. forse sbaglio qualcosa


Inseriti per adesso siamo in 20


----------



## Pit96 (12 Agosto 2022)

Ma nella rosa listone bisogna per forza avere 3 portieri, 8 difensori, 8 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti come sempre?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2022)

Si.
appena conclusa la squadra...forse preferisco le buste


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma nella rosa listone bisogna per forza avere 3 portieri, 8 difensori, 8 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti come sempre?


Si sempre una rosa da 25 giocatori


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a me servono le formazioni
> se vi fa più comodo scrivete le formazioni qui
> perché dopo io userò gestione formazione
> e li inserisco nel caso alcuni utenti non riescono a inserirla perché gli manca o tutta o mezza rosa.
> ...


Non credo di aver capito bene, non basta inserire la formazione nel gioco e gestire solo quelle non inserite?
Ad ogni modo allego la mia formazione per la lega a buste


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2022)

Nel dubbio allego anche la formazione della lega tutti contro tutti


----------



## Pit96 (13 Agosto 2022)

Formazioni in Milan World/world rossonero (con Maignan in porta) e in MMM Super (con Handanovic in porta)


----------



## davoreb (13 Agosto 2022)

Io ho completato la rosa ma mi dice che non partecipo alla compilazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io ho completato la rosa ma mi dice che non partecipo alla compilazione


Aggiunto


----------



## King of the North (13 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È corretto il calendario di Milan world
> E si fate la doppia formazione
> soprattutto chi è in anima rossonera


Ricapitoliamo:
Le leghe sono due, MILAN WORLD e MMM Super.
In MILAN WORLD ci sono 3 competizioni ma vedo che la mia rosa compete solo nella competizione “Pioli is on fire”, giusto? (Però ricordavo di essere in anima rossonera)
Nelle altre sue competizioni non devo fare nulla, corretto?
In MMM Super ho creato una nuova rosa con 250 crediti senza buste.
Non ho capito qualcosa?


----------



## Alfabri (13 Agosto 2022)

Ecco la mia formazione del listone!


----------



## maxxxxi222 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ciao,

Mi unisco ai ringraziamenti per l'organizzazione....

Per la competizione con scelta da lista e 250 crediti purtroppo non farò in tempo.
Ti chiedo quindi di eliminare Tempesta Perfetta...

Grazie!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2022)

Mi sono iscritto ad una lega credendo ci fosse ancora posto, ma mi sbagliavo  
Rimuovetemi nel caso comunque.


----------



## raducioiu (13 Agosto 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sono iscritto ad una lega credendo ci fosse ancora posto, ma mi sbagliavo
> Rimuovetemi nel caso comunque.


Penso che in quella a listone tutti contro tutti (MMM Super) ci sia teoricamente sempre posto (non so fino a che ora di oggi)


----------



## raducioiu (13 Agosto 2022)

Provando a controllare mi pare che in qualche lega a buste manchi ancora qualche rosa (Rooney Tunes in World Rossonero, Stella del Divoratore, Baba, Giofa team in Anima Rossonera) di quelle che andava reinserite manualmente da Crazy


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Provando a controllare mi pare che in qualche lega a buste manchi ancora qualche rosa (Rooney Tunes in World Rossonero, Stella del Divoratore, Baba, Giofa team in Anima Rossonera) di quelle che andava reinserite manualmente da Crazy


Adesso mi metto all'opera


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Mi unisco ai ringraziamenti per l'organizzazione....
> 
> ...


Escluso.. per quanto riguarda inserire il nuovo arrivato, non vedo la squadra a parte i 3 che hanno chiesto di non partecipare al listone 

*Per Rooney tunes la lega libera è:
MMM super [nome lega] 
parola d'ordine: baresi

tutte le rose in Milan World sono state completate *


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Escluso.. per quanto riguarda inserire il nuovo arrivato, non vedo la squadra a parte i 3 che hanno chiesto di non partecipare al listone
> 
> *Per Rooney tunes la lega libera è:
> MMM super [nome lega]
> ...


Ok, visto che oggi si comincia dicci pure le regoline e cosa hai deciso:

Bonus vari, gol, imbattibilità, assist, mod dif o cc o att, scarto fasce, fattore campo ecc.
E soprattutto, mercato aperto in settimana per fare le aste o no?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Io comunque sono sempre in anima rossonera
le regole l'abbiamo già dette..
Bonus e Malus classiche
Modificatore della difesa classici
media 6 + 1 media 6,5 + 3 media 7 + 9
Portiere imbattuto + 1
fattore casa + 2
panchina libera e cambio modulo

mercato ogni settimana anche no
Non eri tu che dicevi che non volevi qualcosa di troppo impegnativo? pensavo aste di riparazione sporadiche nel tempo.. sicuramente una alla fine del calciomercato


----------



## livestrong (13 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2976
> 
> Io comunque sono sempre in anima rossonera
> le regole l'abbiamo già dette..
> ...


Concordo, direi di fare un mercato di riparazione a fine calciomercato, uno per la prima pausa nazionali, uno durante il periodo mondiali, un paio a gennaio e magari un ultimo ad aprile


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2022)

Ma le aste non sono impegnative, possono essere necessarie per sistemare la squadra, mica si è obbligati.
Comunque vedi tu, come sei più comodo, il grosso è già fatto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Appena mi dite che le rose combaciano tutte
cancello le restanti 2 leghe,così evitiamo confusioni inutili e libero dello spazio 
Si il grosso è stato fatto!
Ho inserito le mie 2 formazioni
quindi buon divertimento!

e chi si vuole unire al tutti vs tutti
scriva pure che lo inserisco
Nome lega: MMM Super
Parola d'ordine baresi


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2022)

Nella nostra lega è comparso un certo rooney toones senza rosa, chi è?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nella nostra lega è comparso un certo rooney toones senza rosa, chi è?


Si è sbagliato


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si è sbagliato


Ma non puoi bloccare le leghe? abbiamo praticamente la porta aperta...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma non puoi bloccare le leghe? abbiamo praticamente la porta aperta...


Ma si.. adesso uso la sua e mail è lo sposto tanto che ci sono.. per il resto mi basta semplicemente cambiare parola d'ordine.

Comunque era il partecipante precedente che non si riusciva a interpellare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Rooney Tunes adesso sei nella lega dio Zlatan 
@Darren Marshall


----------



## King of the North (13 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ricapitoliamo:
> Le leghe sono due, MILAN WORLD e MMM Super.
> In MILAN WORLD ci sono 3 competizioni ma vedo che la mia rosa compete solo nella competizione “Pioli is on fire”, giusto? (Però ricordavo di essere in anima rossonera)
> Nelle altre sue competizioni non devo fare nulla, corretto?
> ...


Potrei avere una risposta?


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Potrei avere una risposta?


Mi sa che ha cambiato il nome della seconda lega in pioli is on fire.


----------



## raducioiu (13 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Potrei avere una risposta?


Per le leghe a buste io ti vedo nella mia stessa lega "Pioli is on fire" (quindi darei per scontato che gareggi in questa).
Le altre a buste sono "Anima Rossonera" e "World Rossonero".

Quindi:

MMM Super > campionato unico tutti contro tutti a listone

MILAN WORLD > divisa in 3 sottoleghe a buste, tutte con partcipanti diversi: "Pioli is on fire", "Anima Rossonera" e "World Rossonero".


----------



## King of the North (13 Agosto 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per le leghe a buste io ti vedo nella mia stessa lega "Pioli is on fire" (quindi darei per scontato che gareggi in questa).
> Le altre a buste sono "Anima Rossonera" e "World Rossonero".
> 
> Quindi:
> ...


Grazie!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2022)

questo è la prima giornata della lega (ancora attiva ) io non ho toccato niente ma la tua squadra non la vedo


----------



## El picinin (13 Agosto 2022)

Buon Fanta a tutti.


----------



## El picinin (13 Agosto 2022)

Buon Fanta a tutti.


----------



## raducioiu (13 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Rooney Tunes adesso sei nella lega dio Zlatan
> @Darren Marshall


È normale che Rooney Tunes appare "nella lega" ma non "nella competizione" di dio zlatan?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

I miei 87 crediti per Hernandez iniziano a fruttare...


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2022)

Ma come si vedono i bonus se non ci sono partite in corso? ma che sito del menga eh?

Ps: ah ecco avevo cliccato su un'altra lega, ora li vedo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2022)

Ho inserito la formazione sia in world rossonero che in Milan pWorld, ma in Milanworld non mel’hansalvata e risulta non schierata.

mi spiace.

come si fa a controllare che quando premi Salva l’abbia effettivamente salvata?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

Come sta andando dopo le prime partite ?
Avete già beccato qualche bonus ?

P.S @Baba non hai schierato becao contro il Milan ? aiaiai


----------



## davoreb (14 Agosto 2022)

Io ho Diaz che mi dà ancora qualche speranza e Calabria che ha fatto il suo.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Agosto 2022)

Io ho Masina in panchina


----------



## El picinin (14 Agosto 2022)

Nell' uno contro tutti,mi ha segnato Lukaku,e Ceesay,in panchina.


----------



## Baba (14 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come sta andando dopo le prime partite ?
> Avete già beccato qualche bonus ?
> 
> P.S @Baba non hai schierato becao contro il Milan ? aiaiai


Che sia maledetto Becao


----------



## Pit96 (14 Agosto 2022)

Eccomi, pure io Becao in panchina. Ci ho pensato solo al calcio d'inizio: "cavolo, però Becao ci segna sempre". Pensiero confermato dopo soli due minuti


----------



## shevchampions (14 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 Per le leghe a buste, dobbiamo fare riferimento a quelle dentro Milan world o a quelle separate con gli stessi nomi (da cui ci hai fatto migrare). Giusto per capire visto che i calendari sono diversi.


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ho inserito la formazione sia in world rossonero che in Milan pWorld, ma in Milanworld non mel’hansalvata e risulta non schierata.
> 
> mi spiace.
> 
> come si fa a controllare che quando premi Salva l’abbia effettivamente salvata?


Sei contro di me ma io non riesco a vedere la tua formazza, se è così ho già vinto.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Agosto 2022)

Nella lega Milan World divisione C (world rossonero) ci sono 4 utenti che non hanno inserito la formazione. Uno addirittura non ha la Rosa. 
Riuscite a spiegarci chiaramente qual'è la lega ufficiale e quindi in quale lega bisogna mettere la formazione? 
Io l'ho messa in tutte per sicurezza, ma così non si capisce contro chi sono e si fa confusione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Nella lega Milan World divisione C (world rossonero) ci sono 4 utenti che non hanno inserito la formazione. Uno addirittura non ha la Rosa.
> Riuscite a spiegarci chiaramente qual'è la lega ufficiale e quindi in quale lega bisogna mettere la formazione?
> Io l'ho messa in tutte per sicurezza, ma così non si capisce contro chi sono e si fa confusione



Io non ci sto a capì più nulla  
Mi sono accorto solo ora dal tuo messaggio dell'esistenza di "Milan world",infatti non ho schierato neanche la formazione.

Ero rimasto al campionato a buste (io sono in Anima rossonera) e al listone (su MMM Super)
Ma su anima rossonera e questo milanworld ci scontriamo contro gli stessi avversari (e con le stesse rose),quindi quale sarebbe quello ufficiale ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sei contro di me ma io non riesco a vedere la tua formazza, se è così ho già vinto.


Avevo Rebic Miranchuk Ceesaay Diaz e Toloi in attesa di Abraham .....


----------



## El picinin (14 Agosto 2022)

La lega con 3 gironi e World milan


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

Anzi bugia,la formazione da una parte risulta schierata e dall'altra no  
Forse ho avuto lo stesso problema di @Zosimo2410 
Fateci sapere qual è il gruppo ufficiale,se anima rossonera (più gli altri 2 gruppi) o questo milanworld


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Avevo Rebic Miranchuk Ceesaay Diaz e Toloi in attesa di Abraham .....


Hai poco da lamentarti, la tua formazza risulta non schierata.
Allora, il casino che avevo visto ieri è rimasto, nella lega vecchia, diciamo quella che abbiamo usato per fare le buste, risulto contro Maporos mentre nella lega MW (quella buona, definitiva) con le 3 divisioni ecc ecc risulto contro Zosimo, da noi poi, world rossonero, risultano parecchie formazioni non schierate, per cui non c'è stata molta attenzione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Hai poco da lamentarti, la tua formazza risulta non schierata.
> Allora, il casino che avevo visto ieri è rimasto, nella lega vecchia, diciamo quella che abbiamo usato per fare le buste, risulto contro Maporos mentre nella lega MW (quella buona, definitiva) con le 3 divisioni ecc ecc risulto contro Zosimo, da noi poi, world rossonero, risultano parecchie formazioni non schierate, per cui non c'è stata molta attenzione.


Io nel dubbio ho fatto la stessa cosa nelle 2 leghe, ma da una parte mi ha salvato la formazione e dall'altra no. Colpa mia che non ho saputo controllare.


----------



## Giofa (14 Agosto 2022)

No ma scusate io avevo chiesto se dovevo fare qualcosa per la migrazione ma non mi è stato risposto, inoltre non vedevo la rosa nella vecchia lega quindi ho schierato la formazione in anima rossonera


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 Per le leghe a buste, dobbiamo fare riferimento a quelle dentro Milan world o a quelle separate con gli stessi nomi (da cui ci hai fatto migrare). Giusto per capire visto che i calendari sono diversi.


Dentro Milan world


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dentro Milan world


Non puoi cancellare la vecchia lega così da non creare più fraintendimenti?


----------



## Pit96 (14 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dentro Milan world


Sì ma nella mia lega c'è un utente che non ha proprio la squadra (Rooney Toons), ha ancora 550 crediti...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io nel dubbio ho fatto la stessa cosa nelle 2 leghe, ma da una parte mi ha salvato la formazione e dall'altra no. Colpa mia che non ho saputo controllare.


Semplicemente prenderò la formazione salvata e la sposterò in quella ufficiale che è Milan world.. comunque spero che almeno su 2 ne abbiate salvato una.. se no mi risulta difficile.. nella seconda giornata esisterà solo una lega


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non puoi cancellare la vecchia lega così da non creare più fraintendimenti?


Appena sistemato quelli con la formazione si 
Lo farò


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Bene qui ci sono tutte adesso procedo a metterli in quella ufficiale


----------



## El picinin (14 Agosto 2022)

Io ho schierato in world Milan,ma non in Milan world.


----------



## Giofa (14 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bene qui ci sono tutte adesso procedo a metterli in quella ufficiale
> Vedi l'allegato 2987


Ok Crazy, quindi, per vedere se ho capito, il mio avversario questa giornata è baba e non davoreb, e per la formazione fai tu uno switch?
Dalla prossima giornata la lega anima rossonera non esisterà più?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ok Crazy, quindi, per vedere se ho capito, il mio avversario questa giornata è baba e non davoreb, e per la formazione fai tu uno switch?
> Dalla prossima giornata la lega anima rossonera non esisterà più?


Tutto corretto e ho inserito la tua formazione
Nella lega corretta,adesso faccio lo stesso con tutti gli altri.. l'importante è che ci sia almeno una formazione


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2022)

Scusate posso ancora iscrivermi? Ero all’estero e non ho seguito bene


----------



## shevchampions (14 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Tutto corretto e ho inserito la tua formazione
> Nella lega corretta,adesso faccio lo stesso con tutti gli altri.. l'importante è che ci sia almeno una formazione


Anche il mio avversario, Mattonisti F.C., vedo che ha schierato la formazione in anima rossonera ma non in Milan world.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Anche il mio avversario, Mattonisti F.C., vedo che ha schierato la formazione in anima rossonera ma non in Milan world.


Lo sto spostando ancora un po' è sarà apposto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Corretto quasi tutto! adesso metto maporos al posto di Rooney Tunes e inserisco la sua formazione  così pure world rossonero avrà 0 difetti! proprio per questo ho lasciato le 2 precedenti leghe, così da poter riuscire a sistemare certe sviste  finito di sistemare..

*Procederò a cancellare:
anima rossonera
world rossonero
Leghe singole *

P.s. rifarò da capo la competizione world rossonero
quindi niente panico  la ritroverete identica


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

*Comunicazione interna
tutte le leghe sono operative
calendario world rossonero identico
formazioni tutte inserite correttamente

vi invito a controllare
ore 20 di oggi saranno rimosse
lega singola anima rossonera
lega singola world rossonero

segnalazioni permettendo.. *


----------



## Devil man (14 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *Comunicazione interna
> tutte le leghe sono operative
> calendario world rossonero identico
> formazioni tutte inserite correttamente
> ...


Scusa non ho capito ma devo fare altra iscrizione ?? 

Altra domanda se un giocatore mi entra meno di 15 Min e prende S.V. che succede ?? Rivece un voto o viene sostituito ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Scusa non ho capito ma devo fare altra iscrizione ??
> 
> Altra domanda se un giocatore mi entra meno di 15 Min e prende S.V. che succede ?? Rivece un voto o viene sostituito ?


Viene sostituito e ci sarà il cambio modulo nel caso
E non devi fare assolutamente niente
Solo mettere la formazione ogni giornata


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Simeone non convocato 
Un bel 9,5 di Mota al suo posto


----------



## raducioiu (14 Agosto 2022)

Peccato non aver messo Okereke altrimenti avevo segnato con tutti gli attaccanti (Lukaku, Arnautovic, ...)


----------



## Pit96 (14 Agosto 2022)

Ma da quando Candreva è andato alla Salernitana?!? 
L'avevo pagato pure non poco...


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2022)

Ottimo crazy, hai anche aggiustato gli avversari lasciando quelli della vecchia lega.
Ora ci siamo per davvero


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Stamattina ho aperto l'app e mi sono trovato fuori dalla Lega mi chiede codici per entrare..
È stato cambiato qualcosa ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho aperto l'app e mi sono trovato fuori dalla Lega mi chiede codici per entrare..
> È stato cambiato qualcosa ?
> Vedi l'allegato 2990


L'unica cosa che ho cambiato è stata la cancellazione delle 2 leghe superflue,prova a mettere il nome della lega e la parola d'ordine..
Anche se è strano, visto che ci sei già nella lega ufficiale

Nome lega: Milan world
Parola d'ordine: seconda stella


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che ho cambiato è stata la cancellazione delle 2 leghe superflue,prova a mettere il nome della lega e la parola d'ordine..
> Anche se è strano, visto che ci sei già nella lega ufficiale
> 
> Nome lega: Milan world
> Parola d'ordine: seconda stella


Non so che hai fatto ma da app non mi accede più... Sono escluso fuori

Meglio non toccare niente se le cose funzionano 





Quando accedo alla app non mi apre più la lega di Prima ma mi da il messaggio di unirmi o creare una lega e poi quando metto password mi dice che già sono iscritto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Non so prova a fare un logout e entrare di nuovo
perché tu ci sei sia nella competizione sia nella lega..




p.s. non potevo tenermi 2 leghe farlocche


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non so prova a fare un logout e entrare di nuovo
> perché tu ci sei sia nella competizione sia nella lega..
> Vedi l'allegato 2995
> 
> p.s. non potevo tenermi 2 leghe farlocche


Forse a te fa entrare perché sei admin.. a me non più, nemmeno sul desktop PC, ho provato anche a disinstallare la App e reinstallare.. niente..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Forse a te fa entrare perché sei admin.. a me non più, nemmeno sul desktop PC, ho provato anche a disinstallare la App e reinstallare.. niente..


Ti ho promosso admin 
prova vedere se cambia qualcosa..
Perché io guardandoci non vedo niente di anomalo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Anche io lo vedo dentro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Se il problema perdura 
rifarò lega e calendario..
Ripeto però che è strano...


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ti ho promosso admin
> prova vedere se cambia qualcosa..
> Perché io guardandoci non vedo niente di anomalo


Niente non mi fa entrare... Mi dice che sono dentro ma non mi fa entrare nel pannello utente..

Bisogna vedere se ad altri fa il solito problema... Fino a ieri sera tutto bene oggi sono bloccato


----------



## Raryof (15 Agosto 2022)

Io 0 problemi.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Anche a me zero problemi


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Anche a me zero problemi


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Anche a me zero problemi


Non so che dirvi io sono tagliato fuori e non ho fatto niente mi sono trovato così quando ho accesso la app stamani


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non so che dirvi io sono tagliato fuori e non ho fatto niente mi sono trovato così quando ho accesso la app stamani


che dire ? riproverò a rifare tutto da capo..
aspetto la fine della giornata.

Non si sa mai che si sistema da solo


----------



## davoreb (15 Agosto 2022)

A me funziona perfettamente.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non so che dirvi io sono tagliato fuori e non ho fatto niente mi sono trovato così quando ho accesso la app stamani


Sisi ma infatti ci mancherebbe non è colpa tua, aspettiamo che finisca la giornata come dice crazy, magari si mette veramente a posto da solo, probabilmente hanno gli stessi server di dazn questi del fantacalcio


----------



## Raryof (15 Agosto 2022)

Un colpetto allo schermo del telefono o del portatile e magari torna a funzionare di nuovo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sisi ma infatti ci mancherebbe non è colpa tua, aspettiamo che finisca la giornata come dice crazy, magari si mette veramente a posto da solo, probabilmente hanno gli stessi server di dazn questi del fantacalcio


comunque ho provato a sostituirti con e mail di un mio amico, mi ha chiesto di confermare la squadra ( penso sia la prassi quando faccio questa operazione in corso) e mi ha fatto inserire il nome della squadra e il nome dell'allenatore
[ Ho usato entrambi i tuoi ] una volta fatto sono entrato tranquillamente  e ho rifatto il processo inverso! quindi adesso ci sei di nuovo tu.. non è che eri nella lega sbagliata ? Quando andate a curiosare nella altre leghe potete farlo, ma vi informa che non potete fare nulla, perché non è la lega in cui partecipi. Poi magari a inserire di nuovo nome allenatore e della squadra si sblocca anche a te.. chissà?


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque ho provato a sostituirti con e mail di un mio amico, mi ha chiesto di confermare la squadra ( penso sia la prassi quando faccio questa operazione in corso) e mi ha fatto inserire il nome della squadra e il nome dell'allenatore
> [ Ho usato entrambi i tuoi ] una volta fatto sono entrato tranquillamente  e ho rifatto il processo inverso! quindi adesso ci sei di nuovo tu.. non è che eri nella lega sbagliata ? Quando andate a curiosare nella altre leghe potete farlo, ma vi informa che non potete fare nulla, perché non è la lega in cui partecipi. Poi magari a inserire di nuovo nome allenatore e della squadra si sblocca anche a te.. chissà?


Nono ma a me va, penso ti sia confuso, il messaggio è per @Devil man


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Nono ma a me va, penso ti sia confuso, il messaggio è per @Devil man


Si esatto


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Niente non mi fa entrare... Mi dice che sono dentro ma non mi fa entrare nel pannello utente..
> 
> Bisogna vedere se ad altri fa il solito problema... Fino a ieri sera tutto bene oggi sono bloccato
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2996


Se sei già dentro devi solo cambiare lega dalle impostazioni in alto a sinistra


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque ho provato a sostituirti con e mail di un mio amico, mi ha chiesto di confermare la squadra ( penso sia la prassi quando faccio questa operazione in corso) e mi ha fatto inserire il nome della squadra e il nome dell'allenatore
> [ Ho usato entrambi i tuoi ] una volta fatto sono entrato tranquillamente  e ho rifatto il processo inverso! quindi adesso ci sei di nuovo tu.. non è che eri nella lega sbagliata ? Quando andate a curiosare nella altre leghe potete farlo, ma vi informa che non potete fare nulla, perché non è la lega in cui partecipi. Poi magari a inserire di nuovo nome allenatore e della squadra si sblocca anche a te.. chissà?


sono cambiati gli accessi ?

nome lega: Milan World
password: due stelle

*ora mi dice che la password è errata*

cmq ripeto io non avevo toccato niente, seguivo solo la mia di partita


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> sono cambiati gli accessi ?
> 
> nome lega: Milan World
> password: due stelle
> ...


Lascia stare accesso..
Vai dove selezionano le leghe e scegli anima rossonera nel menu leghe,poi dimmi cosa capita.. con me mi rifacceva fare la maglia con nome della squadra e poi confermavo la mia partecipazione


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare accesso..
> Vai dove selezionano le leghe e scegli anima rossonera nel menu leghe,poi dimmi cosa capita.. con me mi rifacceva fare la maglia con nome della squadra e poi confermavo la mia partecipazione


Ma come faccio? 
L'unica cosa che mi fa selezionare sono le leghe pubbliche o private ( dove necessito password )


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma come faccio?
> L'unica cosa che mi fa selezionare sono le leghe pubbliche o private ( dove necessito password )
> Vedi l'allegato 3001


Mi hai incuriosito 
Mi puoi mandare il login in privato?
che voglio vedere come la situazione


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi hai incuriosito
> Mi puoi mandare il login in privato?
> che voglio vedere come la situazione


Inviato ai messaggi del tuo profilo.

Qui sotto invece il Log-in della lega
Prima mi diceva che sono dentro, ora mi da password errata


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Lavori in corso... 
segnato calendario 9 giornate
e le formazioni.. proverò a rifare la competizione
e che sia la volta buona  sarà un bug


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

State facendo un orgia con questo account ? Si è sbloccato o no?


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lavori in corso...
> segnato calendario 9 giornate
> e le formazioni.. proverò a rifare la competizione
> e che sia la volta buona  sarà un bug


Hai testato l'account?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Non vorrrei dire,ma su Milan world ora risultano tutti con le formazioni non schierate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non vorrrei dire,ma su Milan world ora risultano tutti con le formazioni non schierate
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3004


Lo so . Ho tutte le formazioni.. 
Io arrivo a questo punto poi clasha
ho informato un addetto.. domani le formazioni ci sono


----------



## Raryof (15 Agosto 2022)

Mi segna contro Lobotka e il sistema crasha, ovvio e giusto.


----------



## davoreb (15 Agosto 2022)

ma che è successo? non mi fa più.vedere la mia formazione


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

La password e Log-in per entrare nuovi ?


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

Ma se non gioca il portiere che succede? Senza voto?


----------



## Raryof (15 Agosto 2022)

Quando arrivano i risultati?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

prova a loggarti da app dopo aver disinstallato, svuotato la cache e reinstalla poi

Ecco il suggerimento @Devil man

Formazioni rimesse tempo fa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi segna contro Lobotka e il sistema crasha, ovvio e giusto.


Il gol è sempre li


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> prova a loggarti da app dopo aver disinstallato, svuotato la cache e reinstalla poi
> 
> Ecco il suggerimento @Devil man
> 
> Formazioni rimesse tempo fa


Mi potresti dare Log-in e password per accedere ? Della lega ?

Guarda ho praticamente provato a fare tutto...

Per me eliminando vecchie opzioni o leghe si è buggato qualcosa, io ho solo messo la formazione e salvato e ogni tanto controllavo i punteggi.. non ho fatto altro.

*P.S. Sono riuscito ad accedere alle impostazioni tramite la mail Admin inviatami, le leghe erano state tutte oscurate per quello non funzionava più l'app !*

Lascio foto


----------



## Devil man (16 Agosto 2022)

Sono riuscito ad entrare in qualche modo smanettando con le impostazioni, utilizzando la mail che mi avevi inviato con accesso Admin

La mia squadra I MATTONISTI, hanno un nuovo proprietario si chiama *pokersked*! E non è più *Devilman*

Ma che è successo ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Adesso dovresti essere al posto giusto 
@Devil man


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Agosto 2022)

Quando si aggiorneranno le classifiche ?


----------



## Devil man (16 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Adesso dovresti essere al posto giusto
> @Devil man


La prima giornata avevo un avversario diverso sono stati cambiati i match up?

per ora mi sembra tutto apposto mi fa inserire le formazioni ecc.. grazie, i punteggi sono aggiornati ? anche con il modificatore di difesa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando si aggiorneranno le classifiche ?


Giornate calcolate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La prima giornata avevo un avversario diverso sono stati cambiati i match up?
> 
> per ora mi sembra tutto apposto mi fa inserire le formazioni ecc.. grazie, i punteggi sono aggiornati ? anche con il modificatore di difesa?


No le giornate sono identiche
modificatore difesa presente


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2022)

E si va in fuga con Radu!
Mezzo punto in più e mapo il misterioso l'avrebbe pareggiata (anche se rispetto a ieri gli hanno alzato alcuni voti inspiegabilmente).


----------



## shevchampions (16 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 Noto che il cambio modulo è prioritario rispetto ai cambi ruolo per ruolo. Ad esempio, a me non han giocato due centrocampisti, e nonostante ci fossero due centrocampisti in panchina, uno di questi non è subentrato lasciando priorità ad un attaccante. Giusto per capire era questa l’impostazione scelta o c’è un errore?


----------



## Devil man (16 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No le giornate sono identiche
> modificatore difesa presente


Cmq attenzione che i giocatori che subentrano per meno di 15 Minuti non prendono voto ( S.V. ) e non subentra un sostituto al loro posto come da screenshot. Quindi 0 punti!


----------



## shevchampions (16 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cmq attenzione che i giocatori che subentrano per meno di 15 Minuti non prendono voto ( S.V. ) e non subentra un sostituto al loro posto come da screenshot. Quindi 0 punti!
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3012


Non è così ma è come ho spiegato nel post sopra. A te entra un difensore al posto dell’attaccante nonostante tu abbia un attaccante in panchina, questo perchè il difensore in panchina è prima in ordine dell’attaccante e a quanto pare il cambio modulo è prioritario.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cmq attenzione che i giocatori che subentrano per meno di 15 Minuti non prendono voto ( S.V. ) e non subentra un sostituto al loro posto come da screenshot. Quindi 0 punti!
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3012


Ti è entrato Soppy al posto di Origi


----------



## Devil man (16 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ti è entrato Soppy al posto di Origi


a quindi entra un difensore al posto di un attaccante ??


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E si va in fuga con Radu!
> Mezzo punto in più e mapo il misterioso l'avrebbe pareggiata (anche se rispetto a ieri gli hanno alzato alcuni voti inspiegabilmente).
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3011


Ma perchè gli stagisti incapaci con 2 punti di vantaggio ha vinto e elpicinin con 2.5 ha pareggiato?


----------



## Devil man (16 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Non è così ma è come ho spiegato nel post sopra. A te entra un difensore al posto dell’attaccante nonostante tu abbia un attaccante in panchina, questo perchè il difensore in panchina è prima in ordine dell’attaccante e a quanto pare il cambio modulo è prioritario.


a saperlo prima XD


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Non è così ma è come ho spiegato nel post sopra. A te entra un difensore al posto dell’attaccante nonostante tu abbia un attaccante in panchina, questo perchè il difensore in panchina è prima in ordine dell’attaccante e a quanto pare il cambio modulo è prioritario.



Visto anche io perchè dal 352 mi ha passato automaticamente al 442.
Quindi come bisognerebbe impostare i cambi ?
Io pensavo li cambiasse in automatico (portiere per portiere,difensore con difensore ecc.ecc)


----------



## shevchampions (16 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Visto anche io perchè dal 352 mi ha passato automaticamente al 442.
> Quindi come bisognerebbe impostare i cambi ?
> Io pensavo li cambiasse in automatico (portiere per portiere,difensore con difensore ecc.ecc)


Aspettiamo di vedere Crazy cosa dice. Però son d’accordo con te. Secondo me c’è un errore, nel senso che tutti pensavamo il cambio modulo si applicasse solo una volta che i cambi ruolo per ruolo fossero esauriti. Ma vediamo che dice il capo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma perchè gli stagisti incapaci con 2 punti di vantaggio ha vinto e elpicinin con 2.5 ha pareggiato?


Non vedo nulla di strano, molto semplicemente essendoci le fasce rigide se non fai 72 punti non becchi i 2 gol, el picinin con 2,50 in più avrebbe vinto e fatto 3 gol.
Nell'altro fanta invece c'è lo scarto fasce e ho vinto 4-3 pur essendo rimasto nella fascia 3 gol, punteggio 82,75 e mio avversario 78,50, questo poi dipende dal punteggio, se tu fai 72 e il tuo avversario 71,75 pareggi comunque 1-1, ma qui su leghe non c'è e quindi ci si basa esclusivamente sui classici punteggi 66-72-78-84.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non vedo nulla di strano, molto semplicemente non essendoci le fasce rigide se non fai 72 punti non becchi i 2 gol, el picinin con 0,50 in più avrebbe vinto e fatto 3 gol.
> Nell'altro fanta invece c'è lo scarto fasce e ho vinto 4-3 pur essendo rimasto nella fascia 3 gol, punteggio 82,75 e mio avversario 78,50, questo poi dipende dal punteggio, se tu fai 72 e il tuo avversario 71,75 pareggi comunque 1-1, ma qui su leghe non c'è e quindi ci si basa esclusivamente sui classici punteggi 66-72-78-84.


Ah ok scusa ma sono nuovo nel mondo del fantacalcio e non ero a conoscenza di queste cose, thanks


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ah ok scusa ma sono nuovo nel mondo del fantacalcio e non ero a conoscenza di queste cose, thanks


E quando c'è il mod di difesa bisogna usarlo, se lui avesse preso dei bei 6 in difesa (media del 6 tra portiere e 3 difensori) avrebbe fatto +1 come me e avrebbe pareggiato senza problemi (bisogna avere 4 giocatori e non 3).


----------



## El picinin (16 Agosto 2022)

Ma in quello tt contro tutti non e stato ancora calcolato il punteggio?


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Agosto 2022)

Arrivata la prima perla, un bel 2-1 sparagnino che ci proietta sulla vetta virtuale


----------



## Giofa (16 Agosto 2022)

Esordio col botto per me, speriamo non sia un fuoco di paglia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Non è così ma è come ho spiegato nel post sopra. A te entra un difensore al posto dell’attaccante nonostante tu abbia un attaccante in panchina, questo perchè il difensore in panchina è prima in ordine dell’attaccante e a quanto pare il cambio modulo è prioritario.


Esattamente..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ma in quello tt contro tutti non e stato ancora calcolato il punteggio?


Calcolo fatto.. anche qui


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo di vedere Crazy cosa dice. Però son d’accordo con te. Secondo me c’è un errore, nel senso che tutti pensavamo il cambio modulo si applicasse solo una volta che i cambi ruolo per ruolo fossero esauriti. Ma vediamo che dice il capo.


È più pratico come l'ho impostato io
secondo me basta mettere la panchina in modo tattico è sei più pratico nel capire le probabili dinamiche.. detto questo visto che molti hanno capito in modo diverso ( non tutti) posso rifare il calcolo della prima con opzione capita..
Se tutti sta bene.. poi la prossima giornata e le prossime le rifarei come adesso.. che dite ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

P.s pure con il cambio modulo gioco in 10


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E si va in fuga con Radu!
> Mezzo punto in più e mapo il misterioso l'avrebbe pareggiata (anche se rispetto a ieri gli hanno alzato alcuni voti inspiegabilmente).
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3011


I voti live non sono assolutamente affidabili 
Il voto ufficiale viene dato il giorno dopo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> P.s pure con il cambio modulo gioco in 10



Te sta bene,volevo proporti uno scambio ma qui dentro avevi specificato 100 volte che non accettavi alcuno scambio  
E quando riaprirà il mercato rilancerò su qualunque difensore "titolare"


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> P.s pure con il cambio modulo gioco in 10
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3014


Comunque te lo scrissi subito, ma solo 7 panchinari? cambi tra l'altro sballati perché il sistema prende il primo che capita a parte il portiere...
Non si possono aumentare le sostituzioni? hai perso una partita con 3 gol fatti che avresti vinto tranquillamente con un punteggio superiore a 78-80, ti sarebbe bastato prendere il voto, infatti normalmente c'è il voto d'ufficio che è 4,25 se non entra nessuno ma con 7 sostituzioni come si fa? si mettono 5 difensori se uno non è sicuro? e poi se gira male negli altri reparti? boh lo trovo assurdo.

Ps: hai giocato in 9 altro che 10.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque te lo scrissi subito, ma solo 7 panchinari? cambi tra l'altro sballati perché il sistema prende il primo che capita a parte il portiere...
> Non si possono aumentare le sostituzioni? hai perso una partita con 3 gol fatti che avresti vinto tranquillamente con un punteggio superiore a 78-80, ti sarebbe bastato prendere il voto, infatti normalmente c'è il voto d'ufficio che è 4,25 se non entra nessuno ma con 7 sostituzioni come si fa? si mettono 5 difensori se uno non è sicuro? e poi se gira male negli altri reparti? boh lo trovo assurdo.
> 
> Ps: hai giocato in 9 altro che 10.


Questa giornata non sono stato fortunato con i difensori.. è molto difficile che con il cambio modulo giochi in 10 ( ahimè non impossibile)La mia disgrazia è stata che su 5 difensore solo 1 ha preso il voto..

Il sistema non prende il primo che capita
Segue la sequenza scelta in panchina..
Se si vuole un trio in attacco
metti semplicemente 2 attaccanti x primi


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questa giornata non sono stato fortunato con i difensori.. è molto difficile che con il cambio modulo giochi in 10 ( ahimè non impossibile)La mia disgrazia è stata che su 5 difensore solo 1 ha preso il voto..


Tra i difensori non schierati tra le riserve nessuno ha giocato?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tra i difensori non schierati tra le riserve nessuno ha giocato?


1 ma basta vedere la mia attuale formazione
per sopperire.. ho perso  non cambiano le regole in corsa.. e ripeto non è facile che su 5 difensore te ne giochi 1 normalmente.. ma siamo agli inizi e può capitare..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 1 ma basta vedere la mia attuale formazione
> per sopperire.. ho perso  non cambiano le regole in corsa.. e ripeto non è facile che su 5 difensore te ne giochi 1 normalmente.. ma siamo agli inizi e può capitare..


Che che la panchina illimitata sia più facile è ovvio eh 
dovete essere bravi nel decidere i calciatori


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 1 ma basta vedere la mia attuale formazione
> per sopperire.. ho perso  non cambiano le regole in corsa.. e ripeto non è facile che su 5 difensore te ne giochi 1 normalmente.. ma siamo agli inizi e può capitare..


Secondo me devi andare di scambi duri e come ti dicevo almeno inizialmente, col mercato aperto, aste aperte in settimana per rimediare (alla fine il mercato è ancora aperto).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Staremo a vedere..
Fine settembre/ calciomercato
faremo l'asta di riparazione


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Staremo a vedere..
> Fine settembre/ calciomercato
> faremo l'asta di riparazione


Concordo però col fatto di dare una minima difficoltà in più nella scelta delle riserve, se scegliere un difensore in più o un cc, normalmente è il cc, ma se uno non ha top sicuri è tosta.
I cambi sono 3 o 5?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Concordo però col fatto di dare una minima difficoltà in più nella scelta delle riserve, se scegliere un difensore in più o un cc, normalmente è il cc, ma se uno non ha top sicuri è tosta.
> I cambi sono 3 o 5?


3 cambi ma avevo fatto un riepilogo di tutto
ma ora è tosta a andare a cercarla tra tutte le pagine


----------



## Devil man (16 Agosto 2022)

*SOPPY all'Atalanta visite mediche tra oggi e domani*


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 ma gli scambi sono aperti? Non mi fa fare nulla


----------



## Pit96 (19 Agosto 2022)

Mi sono accorto che nella nostra lega (world rossonero) dà Immobile pagato a 42 crediti, mentre ricordavo fosse stato pagato più di 200 crediti. Riuscite a correggere?


----------



## Devil man (20 Agosto 2022)

Io ho contro Stella divoratrice, non ha _messo la formazione si inizia fra 3 ore_


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Agosto 2022)

Ricordatevi la formazione ragazzi altrimenti non c è divertimento! Grazie


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io ho contro Stella divoratrice, non ha _messo la formazione si inizia fra 3 ore_



E se poi te ne penti...di avermi avvisato ? 
Comunque grazie 

Queste leghe sono un pò subdole,avevo selezionato la formazione per "tutte le competizioni" invece una era schiertaa e l'altra no.
Meglio controllare spesso a ridosso delle partite


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E se poi te ne penti...di avermi avvisato ?
> Comunque grazie
> 
> Queste leghe sono un pò subdole,avevo selezionato la formazione per "tutte le competizioni" invece una era schiertaa e l'altra no.
> Meglio controllare spesso a ridosso delle partite


No infatti in tutte le competizioni intende in quella lega 
Invece sono 2 leghe separate
Quindi dovete confermarli entrambe le formazioni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mi sono accorto che nella nostra lega (world rossonero) dà Immobile pagato a 42 crediti, mentre ricordavo fosse stato pagato più di 200 crediti. Riuscite a correggere?


Ok ma poi ho dovuto scambiare i partecipanti
quindi chi ha preso quel Immobile sarà in un altro campionato... Insomma a parte 2/3 
nessuno ha gli stessi partecipanti dell'asta


----------



## Devil man (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E se poi te ne penti...di avermi avvisato ?
> Comunque grazie
> 
> Queste leghe sono un pò subdole,avevo selezionato la formazione per "tutte le competizioni" invece una era schiertaa e l'altra no.
> Meglio controllare spesso a ridosso delle partite


Non mi piace vincere facile non c'è divertimento


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non mi piace vincere facile non c'è divertimento



Se i miei non si svegliano in questo 2° tempo potresti veramente vincere in carrozza 
In questi due anticipi stanno già giocando 3 miei giocatori.

Immobile stendiamo un velo pietoso,annullato da djiji e rodriguez 
Pereyra....l'udinese sta giocando in 10.
E Singo cavallo pazzo che sta correndo a vuoto


----------



## Raryof (20 Agosto 2022)

Pereyra 1 palla messa dentro per un gol facile e pippa Deu lo secca.
Poi poco dopo ha la palla buona per il tiro ma pippa Deu gliela toglie perché "caldo".
E niente, ora in 10 è finita.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ok ma poi ho dovuto scambiare i partecipanti
> quindi chi ha preso quel Immobile sarà in un altro campionato... Insomma a parte 2/3
> nessuno ha gli stessi partecipanti dell'asta


No, l'avevo visto proprio nella lega (world rossonero) che è stata poi cancellata, quella doppia con solo il calendario diverso. Aveva Vlahovic a 180 circa e Immobile a più di 200, sono abbastanza sicuro 
Anche perché a fine mercato ero nettamente il più ricco


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2022)

Come mai non c'è il +1 del gol vittoria? (ed è segnalato però)


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Agosto 2022)

92 punti, praticamente mi mancava solo il gol di Maignan e il mio avversario manco ha inserito la formazione... cerchiamo di esser presenti sempre o quasi sennò nn c'è divertimento!


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> 92 punti, praticamente mi mancava solo il gol di Maignan e il mio avversario manco ha inserito la formazione... cerchiamo di esser presenti sempre o quasi sennò nn c'è divertimento!


quoto chi si è presa la responsabilità di iscriversi deve schierare la formazione ogni volta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> 92 punti, praticamente mi mancava solo il gol di Maignan e il mio avversario manco ha inserito la formazione... cerchiamo di esser presenti sempre o quasi sennò nn c'è divertimento!


Ricalcolata la giornata
e messo la vecchia formazione inserita


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Come mai non c'è il +1 del gol vittoria? (ed è segnalato però)


Forse perché nessuno ne ha parlato di inserire il gol vittoria.. ? che dici?  Abbiamo discusso solo del + 2 in casa  x il resto c'è solo il portiere imbattuto fuori dalla norma.. non ci sono altre particolarità


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2022)

Oh guarda che ci siamo anche noi @Crazy rossonero 90


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Oh guarda che ci siamo anche noi @Crazy rossonero 90


 ma dai ? Allora erano vostre tutte le rose inserite !?
a parte ironia.. se hai voglia..(tanta ) 
Cercati la precedente chat dove tutti hanno detto la propria e io ho messo appunto cosa c'era e non c'era in questo fantacalcio.. e il gol vittoria non c'era proprio..
mai menzionato tra l'altro...


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma dai ? Allora erano vostre tutte le rose inserite !?
> a parte ironia.. se hai voglia..(tanta )
> Cercati la precedente chat dove tutti hanno detto la propria e io ho messo appunto cosa c'era e non c'era in questo fantacalcio.. e il gol vittoria non c'era proprio..
> mai menzionato tra l'altro...


Ti sto dicendo che non sono stati calcolati i punteggi finali, nient'altro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ti sto dicendo che non sono stati calcolati i punteggi finali, nient'altro.


Ora controlla.. questo dettaglio me lo ero perso


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ora controlla.. questo dettaglio me lo ero perso


Ora sì grazie, intanto volo in testa in solitaria.
Fatto curioso, ho gli stessi punti di @ILMAGO in classifica, quello che mi ha fatto fregato soppy per 1 credito.


----------



## King of the North (23 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi ho bisogno di uno scambio, ho assoluto bisogno di un portiere titolare. Chi può darmi una mano?


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho bisogno di uno scambio, ho assoluto bisogno di un portiere titolare. Chi può darmi una mano?


Se vuoi un portiere titolare devi beccare chi ne ha già 2, però devi tirare fuori anche dei crediti e sicuramente almeno un giocatore interessante, non c'è pezza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho bisogno di uno scambio, ho assoluto bisogno di un portiere titolare. Chi può darmi una mano?


Ho attivato il mercato scambi in tutte le suddivisioni
Scade il 30/08 alle ore 23.30


----------



## raducioiu (23 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ho attivato il mercato scambi in tutte le suddivisioni
> Scade il 30/08 alle ore 23.30


Non sarebbe forse meglio chiuderlo il 2 quando ha chiuso il mercato reale?
Non vorrei che magari con qualche cessione nella realtà il 31 agosto o l'1 settembre qualcuno si ritrova in rosa giocatori ceduti all'ultimo in B o all'estero


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Io cerco un attaccante di valore se volete scambiamo metto sul piatto anche Zaniolo! + un difensore titolare da bonus tipo Kim!

Squadra I MATTONISTI


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2022)

Io sono in *World rossonero*, accetto proposte per *Botheim* (Salernitana-ATT).


----------



## Pit96 (23 Agosto 2022)

Ma perché avete aperto il mercato per gli scambi adesso? 
Non ha più senso aprirlo dopo quello di riparazione?


----------



## King of the North (23 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi ho a disposizione un buon difensore da scambiare per un portiere titolare. Qualcuno di voi ha due portieri titolari?


----------



## ARKANA (26 Agosto 2022)

Mannaggia a me che ho in panchina pedro e luis alberto


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Mannaggia a me che ho in panchina pedro e luis alberto


Barak gioca domani? sicuro?


----------



## ARKANA (26 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Barak gioca domani? sicuro?


Eh infatti spero che con il fatto che sia appena arrivato alla fiorentina venga lasciato fuori, però non si sa mai, incrocio le dita


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Eh infatti spero che con il fatto che sia appena arrivato alla fiorentina venga lasciato fuori, però non si sa mai, incrocio le dita


Chiudi le chiappe per 75 minuti....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2022)

Comunque sto notando di avere una sfiga incredibile in queste 2 ultime giornate.

Venerdi la lazio del "mio" Immobile fa un cùlo quadro all'inda con Immobile che calcia verso la porta 5 volte non riuscendo mai a buttarla in rete. Arriva il minuto 86° e Immobile si procura il rigore,io già inizio a saltare dalla sedia in quanto lui è il 1° rigorista e..............arriva pedro,dribbla un difensore indaista e segna 

Sempre venerdì tolgono praticamente un goal già fatto a Pereyra che sarebbe stato un altro 10.

Ieri le sfighe finalmente finiscono ? Non credo proprio,infatti annullano un goal anche a locatelli dopo un bel tiro da fuori area 

Come se non bastasse, oggi apro il fantacalcio e vedo che il mio avversario ha schierato* Radonjic* titolare che ovviamente ha segnato e fatto 1 assist. Ma chi minka è Radonjic,ma vafffff 

P.S Come attaccanti ho Di Francesco (Lecce) titolare e Lammers (Empoli) primo sostituto.
Stasera ci sarà Lecce-Empoli.

Neanche quotata la tripletta di Lammers


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Agosto 2022)

Nella lega a listone con tutti dentro, noto con piacere di essere terzo, con il secondo a 0.5 e il primo a 1 punto di distanza! Lotta seratissima 

Nel fanta a leghe, mi è andato tutto male: solo un assist da dybala, insufficienze da Osimhen, Caputo, Pereyra, Bremer e Spinazzola, e gol di beto lasciato fuori che mi avrebbe permesso di centrare addirittura la vittoria, e invece si perde malamente.
Punito da Bremer e dall'imbattibilità di Musso.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2022)

Per me nel listone giornata super. Sono addirittura quarto ora a -5,5 dal primo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma perché avete aperto il mercato per gli scambi adesso?
> Non ha più senso aprirlo dopo quello di riparazione?


Soprattutto perché uno ha serie necessità di un portiere titolare


----------



## ARKANA (29 Agosto 2022)

E alla fine italiano schierò da primo barack facendomi perdere il goal di luis alberto, nota positiva invece è sepe 3 partite 1 solo goal subito


----------



## Devil man (29 Agosto 2022)

Ho schierato Bonazzoli ( gol + assist ) peccato ho pareggiato  2-2

ho pure zaniolo infortunato -.-


----------



## Raryof (29 Agosto 2022)

Limitato i danni alla fine, una tranquilla vittoria si stava trasformando in tragedia, prendere gol da Koopmeiners da 30 metri (stava facendo una partita penosa) e da Schifezza...poi è dura.
E intanto Maporos zitto zitto cacchio cacchio gli caccia dentro un'altra vittoria di puro ano visto che gli basta il minimo sindacale e all'avversario non entra un difensore.

Ps: speriamo vendano Osimhen, io sono cattivo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Io dopo tanto inizio a giocare in 11


----------



## honua (29 Agosto 2022)

Io finora una mediocrità senza acuti sia in uno che nell'altro. Aspettiamo tempi migliori


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Agosto 2022)

A me da ancora "punteggio da calcolare" ma attendo il primo pareggio, punito da leao e frattesi.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2022)

Io da calcolare ma credo di aver devastato il buon Raducioiu


----------



## raducioiu (29 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io da calcolare ma credo di aver devastato il buon Raducioiu


Sì, proprio annientato. Giornataccia, non mi salvavo neanche se Luis Alberto entrava dalla panchina.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sì, proprio annientato. Giornataccia, non mi salvavo neanche se Luis Alberto entrava dalla panchina.


Forse saresti arrivato a 66 o giù di lì


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Ne salto sempre uno 
Ora ragazzi potete vedere i vostri risultati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Ne salto sempre uno 
Ora ragazzi potete vedere i vostri risultati


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Agosto 2022)

Nei gironi sono pressoché imbattibile con La Rosa messa su. Nel listone invece troppe scommesse e non riesco quasi mai a giocare in 11 purtroppo, attendo il mercato di riparazione di settembre per mettere una pezza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Tipo Ruiz che se ne va...


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Settembre 2022)

Koopmeiners da 17... vince da solo oggi


----------



## Devil man (2 Settembre 2022)

Pian piano sto risalendo la classifica


----------



## Giofa (2 Settembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Koopmeiners da 17... vince da solo oggi


L'ho lasciato in panchina 
Per fortuna son riuscito comunque a strappare i tre punti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2022)

Calcoli fatti.. ditemelo se ho saltato una competizione


----------



## livestrong (2 Settembre 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 verrà aperto un mercato in sti giorni?


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Settembre 2022)

Anche a me servirebbe visto che Fabian Ruiz se ne è andato


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> L'ho lasciato in panchina
> Per fortuna son riuscito comunque a strappare i tre punti


Io l'ho messo ma mai mi sarei aspettato la tripletta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Ovviamente solo io potevo perdere contro una squadra formata da Rui Patricio, Medel, Mario Rui, Alex Sandro, Orsolini, Barella, Lookman ecc.ecc  

Come al solito passano mesi senza segnare poi non appena vanno contro la mia squadra...goal di Barella, il 1° del campionato. Doppietta di Dybala e primi goal segnati con la maglia giallorossa. E per non farci mancare niente goal di Martinez 

Bisognerà aprire un doppio mercato per i nuovi arrivati in serie A...e anche per quelli che verranno svincolati


----------



## Raryof (2 Settembre 2022)

Niente oh, infrasettimanale più mercato = sconfitta.
E Maehle non gioca MAI, assurdo.
Occorre riaprire il mercato dopo questo turno...


----------



## raducioiu (2 Settembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 verrà aperto un mercato in sti giorni?


In effetti secondo me servirebbe quantomeno lasciar sostituire i giocatori ceduti nella realtà all'estero o nelle serie inferiori. Nel torneo a listone ho ben 2 attaccanti su 6 ceduti in B o all'estero


----------



## honua (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente solo io potevo perdere contro una squadra formata da Rui Patricio, Medel, Mario Rui, Alex Sandro, Orsolini, Barella, Lookman ecc.ecc
> 
> Come al solito passano mesi senza segnare poi non appena vanno contro la mia squadra...goal di Barella, il 1° del campionato. Doppietta di Dybala e primi goal segnati con la maglia giallorossa. E per non farci mancare niente goal di Martinez
> 
> Bisognerà aprire un doppio mercato per i nuovi arrivati in serie A...e anche per quelli che verranno svincolati


Vabbè, mica siamo scarsi scarsi scarsi...


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Bel 3-2 nel girone trascinato dalla doppietta di Dybala e dal gol del pupillo Beto. 
Balzo nettamente in testa al fantacalcio generale a listone con la tripletta dell'altro pupillo Koopmeiners... il secondo è già dietro di 15.5 punti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Il listone un'altra presa per il c. 
Da secondo in classifica ho fatto un triplo carpiato indietro e mi ritrovo nelle retrovie 
Berardi che prende 2, Aina 4, ikonè non gioca e il sostituto neanche, Lukakka non gioca e il sostituto neanche 
40 punti, record negativo


----------



## Baba (2 Settembre 2022)

Dopo aver completato la rosa non ho più seguito i vostri commenti. Anima rossonera ho visto che non è attiva e ed è l’unico campionato da me accessibile. Lo dico perché qualcuno mi ha già scritto che non metto la formazione ma non è così.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2022)

Chi è Vinco Di Radu/interisti sBolognati? (lega world rossonero) 
Perché volevo rinnovare la mia segnalazione su Immobile che aveva pagato 200 e rotti crediti ma nella lega risulta acquistato a prezzo di listino (42). Nella lega originale era diverso, sono abbastanza sicuro
Attendo conferme dal diretto interessato


----------



## Giofa (2 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Dopo aver completato la rosa non ho più seguito i vostri commenti. Anima rossonera ho visto che non è attiva e ed è l’unico campionato da me accessibile. Lo dico perché qualcuno mi ha già scritto che non metto la formazione ma non è così.


Ti confermo Baba che la tua rosa risulta sempre non schierata (tranne la prima giornata contro di me ma forse te l'ha impostata Crazy) . Tu sei in anima rossonera ma sotto Milan world.
Bisogna capire con Crazy se devi fare qualcosa per vedere la lega corretta


----------



## Raryof (2 Settembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Chi è Vinco Di Radu/interisti sBolognati? (lega world rossonero)
> Perché volevo rinnovare la mia segnalazione su Immobile che aveva pagato 200 e rotti crediti ma nella lega risulta acquistato a prezzo di listino (42). Nella lega originale era diverso, sono abbastanza sicuro
> Attendo conferme dal diretto interessato


Ecco, questa è una cosa seria, io sono in world rossonero e di mercati falsati non ne vorrei fare...


----------



## honua (2 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ti confermo Baba che la tua rosa risulta sempre non schierata (tranne la prima giornata contro di me ma forse te l'ha impostata Crazy) . Tu sei in anima rossonera ma sotto Milan world.
> Bisogna capire con Crazy se devi fare qualcosa per vedere la lega corretta


Ho verificato perchè è la mia lega. Praticamente senza mai dare la formazione ha 2 punti.


----------



## Baba (2 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ti confermo Baba che la tua rosa risulta sempre non schierata (tranne la prima giornata contro di me ma forse te l'ha impostata Crazy) . Tu sei in anima rossonera ma sotto Milan world.
> Bisogna capire con Crazy se devi fare qualcosa per vedere la lega corretta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3163



Baba ma noi ancora non ci siamo incontrati 
Il nostro scontro è previsto alla 9° giornata


----------



## Raryof (2 Settembre 2022)

Baba mi sa che è rimasto nella vecchia lega, anch'io ero contro un altro avversario e nell'altra (quella attuale) ne ho avuto un altro ancora.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è una cosa seria, io sono in world rossonero e di mercati falsati non ne vorrei fare...


Io sono sicuro al 99%, l'avevo visto nell'altra lega (quella che poi è stata cancellata). Era il secondo giocatore più pagato dopo Lukaku


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Settembre 2022)

Ma il mercato di riparazione?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro al 99%, l'avevo visto nell'altra lega (quella che poi è stata cancellata). Era il secondo giocatore più pagato dopo Lukaku



Che sfiga, io Immobile l'ho pagato 7 crediti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Dopo aver completato la rosa non ho più seguito i vostri commenti. Anima rossonera ho visto che non è attiva e ed è l’unico campionato da me accessibile. Lo dico perché qualcuno mi ha già scritto che non metto la formazione ma non è così.


In che senso non è attiva?
tu se sei Lionel messias
in realtà dovresti andare su Pioli Is on Fire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> In che senso non è attiva?
> tu se sei Lionel messias
> in realtà dovresti andare su Pioli Is on Fire



No lui è Baba anche sul fantacalcio.
Lionel non so chi sia ma è comunque sempre assente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2022)

Sulla questione quotazioni io l'avevo messo la segnalazione di controllare se andava tutto bene nelle vostre rose.. ho rimandato apposta il più possibile per evitare improvvisazioni.. e sinceramente se non vi mettete d'accordo voi non so come risolverla


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No lui è Baba anche sul fantacalcio.
> Lionel non so chi sia ma è comunque sempre assente


sapete che non me ne ero accorto..
per correttezza dovrei fare come con Lionel messias
cioè inserire la vecchia formazione inserita..

Cerchiamo di risolverla.. se si fa presente anche Lionel messias ancora meglio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sapete che non me ne ero accorto..
> per correttezza dovrei fare come con Lionel messias
> cioè inserire la vecchia formazione inserita..
> 
> Cerchiamo di risolverla.. se si fa presente anche Lionel messias ancora meglio



Allora io prendo la palla al balzo e chiedo un reset del fantacalcio.
E se non lo fate "siete delle  "e sono pronto a fermare il primo motociclista di passaggio


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2022)

Ma chi è quindi l'utente Vinco di Radu/ interisti sBolognati?


----------



## livestrong (2 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sulla questione quotazioni io l'avevo messo la segnalazione di controllare se andava tutto bene nelle vostre rose.. ho rimandato apposta il più possibile per evitare improvvisazioni.. e sinceramente se non vi mettete d'accordo voi non so come risolverla


Intanto iniziamo ad aprire il mercato nella lega a gironi


----------



## Raryof (2 Settembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è quindi l'utente Vinco di Radu/ interisti sBolognati?


Crazy dovrebbe saperlo, avrà sicuramente la lista con tutti i partecipanti e il nick che hanno nel forum, normale che se tu dici "ragazzi controllate se tutto è a posto" qualcuno sicuramente faccia il furbo.
Fosse per me, se non salta fuori, inutile anche solo fare mercato, chi straminghia è 'sto Radu? bisognerebbe controllare il vecchio topic...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Magari anche quello del listone, inspiegabilmente chiuso 

P.S Lukaku, Berardi, Maldini, D'Alessandro, Kokorin e persino l'altro sconosciuto del Lecce , Voellkeringg Perrsson tutti infortunati. Inizio a pensare che sono io a portargli sfiga, ci manca solo l'infortunio di abraham e gioco in 6 vs 11


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora io prendo la palla al balzo e chiedo un reset del fantacalcio.
> E se non lo fate "siete delle  "e sono pronto a fermare il primo motociclista di passaggio
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3165


Facciamone ancora un altro ma tenendo anche questo (dove sono primo alla stra grande).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari anche quello del listone, inspiegabilmente chiuso
> 
> P.S Lukaku, Berardi, Maldini, D'Alessandro, Kokorin e persino l'altro sconosciuto del Lecce , Voellkeringg Perrsson tutti infortunati. Inizio a pensare che sono io a portargli sfiga, ci manca solo l'infortunio di abraham e gioco in 6 vs 11


Il Listone c'è il mercato aperto
in quell'altro serve quello a buste 
oppure attivo asta a rialzo?
perché non c'è il tempo materiale di farlo come abbiamo fatto all'inizio..


----------



## Giofa (3 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Il Listone c'è il mercato aperto
> in quell'altro serve quello a buste
> oppure attivo asta a rialzo?
> perché non c'è il tempo materiale di farlo come abbiamo fatto all'inizio..


Crazy prima di aprirlo però scrivi apertura e chiusura e aspetta un po' di ritorni, se no si rischia di squilibrare le cose


----------



## livestrong (3 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Il Listone c'è il mercato aperto
> in quell'altro serve quello a buste
> oppure attivo asta a rialzo?
> perché non c'è il tempo materiale di farlo come abbiamo fatto all'inizio..


Io farei rialzo visto che è un mercato di riparazione, si può fare in una giornata senza problemi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Facciamone ancora un altro ma tenendo anche questo (dove sono primo alla stra grande).


Tranquillo beppe che scherzavo, siamo tutti pronti al rimontone  



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Il Listone c'è il mercato aperto
> in quell'altro serve quello a buste
> oppure attivo asta a rialzo?
> perché non c'è il tempo materiale di farlo come abbiamo fatto all'inizio..


Come volete voi
Ma nell'asta al rilancio devono essere necessariamente tutti collegati oppure è possibile inserire un prezzo massimo e via con il rilancio automatico ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tranquillo beppe che scherzavo, siamo tutti pronti al rimontone
> 
> 
> Come volete voi
> Ma nell'asta al rilancio devono essere necessariamente tutti collegati oppure è possibile inserire un prezzo massimo e via con il rilancio automatico ?


C'è pure il rilancio automatico
metterò se mi date il via
Alzata di 1 fino la vostra puntata massima 
* Ma sinceramente penso di farlo dopo questa giornata


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2022)

Ocio che sul listone in molti ancora non hanno schierato la formazione


----------



## raducioiu (3 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> C'è pure il rilancio automatico
> metterò se mi date il via
> Alzata di 1 fino la vostra puntata massima
> * Ma sinceramente penso di farlo dopo questa giornata


Quanto durerebbe l'asta? Farei almeno 2 giorni, dato che non tutti magari riescono a essere presenti in 24 ore


----------



## honua (3 Settembre 2022)

Perchè nel listone non sono presenti tutti i giocatori tra gli svincolati? Mi spiego, se volessi comprare Milinkovic-Savic da me non c'è


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> C'è pure il rilancio automatico
> metterò se mi date il via
> Alzata di 1 fino la vostra puntata massima
> * Ma sinceramente penso di farlo dopo questa giornata


Facciamolo da lunedì e via, senza fretta visto che in settimana c'è la champions


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tranquillo beppe che scherzavo, siamo tutti pronti al rimontone
> 
> 
> Come volete voi
> Ma nell'asta al rilancio devono essere necessariamente tutti collegati oppure è possibile inserire un prezzo massimo e via con il rilancio automatico ?


 bravi, voglio la competizione! Ma ovviamente farò di tutto per restare primo


----------



## Giofa (3 Settembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quanto durerebbe l'asta? Farei almeno 2 giorni, dato che non tutti magari riescono a essere presenti in 24 ore


Il problema è che anche se dura 2 giorni il momento clou è la scadenza.
Io farei ancora a buste ma mi rimetto alla maggioranza


----------



## raducioiu (3 Settembre 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Perchè nel listone non sono presenti tutti i giocatori tra gli svincolati? Mi spiego, se volessi comprare Milinkovic-Savic da me non c'è


Facendo "acquisti > cerca&acquista " a me lo trova (non lo trova se imposto qualche filtro particolare sulla ricerca)


----------



## livestrong (3 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Il problema è che anche se dura 2 giorni il momento clou è la scadenza.
> Io farei ancora a buste ma mi rimetto alla maggioranza


I crediti son comunque limitati, per cui già di base in pochi ne hanno, secondo me è giusto che chi non li ha spesi tutti sia avvantaggiato rispetto a chi ha speso tutto


----------



## Giofa (3 Settembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> I crediti son comunque limitati, per cui già di base in pochi ne hanno, secondo me è giusto che chi non li ha spesi tutti sia avvantaggiato rispetto a chi ha speso tutto


Senza dubbio, ma a maggior ragione chi ne ha tanti e non potesse esserci sotto scadenza rischia di rimanere doppiamente fregato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Settembre 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Perchè nel listone non sono presenti tutti i giocatori tra gli svincolati? Mi spiego, se volessi comprare Milinkovic-Savic da me non c'è


Strano.. non è che hai abbassato senza volere quello delle quotazioni? perché se è svincolato ci deve essere per forza


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2022)

Finché Radu non viene a dirci quanto ha pagato alle buste Immobile qui non si fa proprio niente.
@Crazy rossonero 90


----------



## ARKANA (3 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Finché Radu non viene a dirci quanto ha pagato alle buste Immobile qui non si fa proprio niente.
> @Crazy rossonero 90


Più che altro non capisco perchè non si palesa, almeno la risolviamo subito


----------



## shevchampions (3 Settembre 2022)

Devo dire che la coppia Giroud-Leao mi sta facendo godere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2022)

Comunque chi ha fatto i calendari deve passare 3 ore al cesso @Crazy rossonero 90 
E' incredibile come ogni volta contro di me si scateni il mondo.

Oggi doppio leao+assist + Giroud + zelinsky che fa assit. Ovviamente tutti contro.
Nella scorsa giornata mi ritrovo la doppietta di Dybala+Lautaro+barella. Ovviamente tutti contro.

Nella prossima giornata giocherò alla snai il goal di tutti gli attaccanti avversari


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2022)

Avete deciso qualcosa per l'apertura del mercato?


----------



## Devil man (6 Settembre 2022)

Io che ho tipo Fabian Ruiz lo posso svincolare per avere i crediti indietro ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io che ho tipo Fabian Ruiz lo posso svincolare per avere i crediti indietro ?


Si ragazzi ho in mente di dare admin 
almeno a quelli delle divisioni diverse 
così almeno: 1 mi date una mano 
2 . Vi riuscite a gestire 

Chi si vuole proporre scriva pure il nome della propria squadra


----------



## livestrong (6 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi ho in mente di dare admin
> almeno a quelli delle divisioni diverse
> così almeno: 1 mi date una mano
> 2 . Vi riuscite a gestire
> ...


Io ti darei una mano volentieri ma sono impossibilitato in sto periodo per mille menate... Però sarebbe utile sì


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi ho in mente di dare admin
> almeno a quelli delle divisioni diverse
> così almeno: 1 mi date una mano
> 2 . Vi riuscite a gestire
> ...


Prima di fare il mercato dobbiamo capire cosa fare con vinco di radu, noi in world rossonero abbiamo 'sta cosa qui, se lui ha davvero pagato Immobile più di 200 crediti o giù di lì e ora è segnato a 42 tipo sono tantissimi crediti in più che si ritrova e che andrebbero a falsare tutto, la squadra che ha è già forte non vedo perché facilitargli il lavoro ancora di più (al limite gli blocchi il mercato a lui e se se ne accorge ci viene a dare spiegazioni).
Sulla giornata che dire, distrutto il mago che pensava di essere imbattibile e si torna in testa, non facile visto che avevo incroci abbastanza tosti, Leao Lautaro Jovic, ma con un Leao e un Pereyra così si voola.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Prima di fare il mercato dobbiamo capire cosa fare con vinco di radu, noi in world rossonero abbiamo 'sta cosa qui, se lui ha davvero pagato Immobile più di 200 crediti o giù di lì e ora è segnato a 42 tipo sono tantissimi crediti in più che si ritrova e che andrebbero a falsare tutto, la squadra che ha è già forte non vedo perché facilitargli il lavoro ancora di più (al limite gli blocchi il mercato a lui e se se ne accorge ci viene a dare spiegazioni).
> Sulla giornata che dire, distrutto il mago che pensava di essere imbattibile e si torna in testa, non facile visto che avevo incroci abbastanza tosti, Leao Lautaro Jovic, ma con un Leao e un Pereyra così si voola.


Ha confermato che lo aveva pagato 204 crediti
L'ho visto oggi nella chat del fantacalcio, ha detto che è ancora in fase di approvazione sul forum (che non ricordo cosa significhi). Aveva scritto qualche giorno fa ma ho visto solo ora la notifica di oggi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ha confermato che lo aveva pagato 204 crediti
> L'ho visto oggi nella chat del fantacalcio, ha detto che è ancora in fase di approvazione sul forum (che non ricordo cosa significhi). Aveva scritto qualche giorno fa ma ho visto solo ora la notifica di oggi


Volevo togliere i 160 in più..
ma non vedo il nome esatto
ma questa scritta.. che dite procedo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2022)

Ho letto la chat ho fatto - 160 crediti visto i 44


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2022)

Proprio nessuno vuole proporsi?
almeno più teste possono risolvere il problema dei 2 che non riescono a inserire la formazione


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Proprio nessuno vuole proporsi?
> almeno più teste possono risolvere il problema dei 2 che non riescono a inserire la formazione


Se mi spieghi ci provo e imparo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se mi spieghi ci provo e imparo


Promosso..
Tu intanto testa le nuove funzionalità
poi se non capisci qualcosa
chiedimi pure


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2022)

Allora 'sto mercato quando lo facciamo?


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Allora 'sto mercato quando lo facciamo?


Io direi di aprirlo o subito e chiuderlo il venerdì sera, tipo a mezzanotte, oppure di aprirlo martedì e chiuderlo giovedì sera. I limiti dettati dal calendario mi sembrano questi


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io direi di aprirlo o subito e chiuderlo il venerdì sera, tipo a mezzanotte, oppure di aprirlo martedì e chiuderlo giovedì sera. I limiti dettati dal calendario mi sembrano questi


Però bisogna anche capire come farlo, cosa si guadagna con gli svincoli ecc


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Però bisogna anche capire come farlo, cosa si guadagna con gli svincoli ecc


Qui è semplice, quando svincoli riprendi quello che è il valore del giocatore allo stato attuale.
Offerta minima è la quotazione del giocatore, anche qui.
Ed è uno dei motivi per cui non aveva senso fare le buste partendo dalla quotazione del giocatore, se hai crediti devi essere privilegiato poi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Settembre 2022)

Quindi asta al rialzo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Settembre 2022)

Io intanto ho promosso admin tutti quelli che hanno avuto problemi fin'ora, non si sa mai che così riescono a risolverli da soli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Settembre 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle visto perché mi sono tenuto lo stesso Simeone? purtroppo conosco Oshimen per ben 2 fantacalci m'ha saltato minimo 1 mese  il ragazzo è sfortunato e io sulla mia pelle me l'aspettavo eccome  e infatti  stessa musica


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle visto perché mi sono tenuto lo stesso Simeone? purtroppo conosco Oshimen per ben 2 fantacalci m'ha saltato minimo 1 mese  il ragazzo è sfortunato e io sulla mia pelle me l'aspettavo eccome  e infatti  stessa musica



Ti dico io perchè si è rotto
perchè nel fanta a listone proprio questa settimana ho cambiato attaccanti (sostituito lukakka infortunato) con lui....che pezzi di


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti dico io perchè si è rotto
> perchè nel fanta a listone proprio questa settimana ho cambiato attaccanti (sostituito lukakka infortunato) con lui....che pezzi di


Controlla nelle tasche se hai una calamita hahaha


----------



## El picinin (8 Settembre 2022)

Io ho giocatori con l asterisco,si possono cambiare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Ragazzi adesso faccio così
Asta al rialzo con scadenza tra 1 giorno e
22 ore e non metto limiti di cambi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Così va bene?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Tutti operativi confermate per favore
p.s. ho corretto gli svincolati sono quotazioni attuali 
ho controllato e iniziano tutti a 1 
non c'è nessuna opzione x farli partire con le quotazioni attuali


----------



## El picinin (8 Settembre 2022)

Non ho capito come funziona questa asta,??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non ho capito come funziona questa asta,??


ok spiegazione per tutti
intanto ho accorciato a 1 giorno e 10 ore 
così da poter fare una secondo giro
se c'è ne sarà il bisogno
da quando mettete all'asta il giocatore
quest'ultimo partirà da 1 e scadrà l'asta 
proprio dopo 1 giorno e 10 ore
ho messo 3 opzioni che permettono:
1. Di vedere l'offerta 
2. di impostare in automatico la tua offerta massima per il giocatore scelto 
3. in caso di offerta nella scadenza finale
ci saranno altri 3 minuti per battagliare tra di voi 
Finché uno non si arrende

Penso di aver detto tutto


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2022)

Operativo.
Le aste durano 1gg e 10h.
Quotazione minima 1, se volete cominciare un'asta in un reparto dovete prima svincolare un giocatore dello stesso reparto, ciò che prenderete è il valore della quotazione attuale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Da me a centrocampo c'è la miseria


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Da me a centrocampo c'è la miseria



Lo vuoi Locatelli ?
Accidenti a me è quando ho offerto per lui, ogni gara = 1 ammonizione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lo vuoi Locatelli ?
> Accidenti a me è quando ho offerto per lui, ogni gara = 1 ammonizione


alla faccia.. altra miseria mi proponi? 
non faccio prima a puntare parades a questo punto  
non vedo vie d'uscita  hahaha


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> alla faccia.. altra miseria mi proponi?
> non faccio prima a puntare parades a questo punto
> non vedo vie d'uscita  hahaha



ma io volevo farti un favore, dal momento che con 250 crediti da spendere mi fionderò su tutti quelli appetibili (ovvero 2-3 max per ruolo)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ma io volevo farti un favore, dal momento che con 250 crediti da spendere mi fionderò su tutti quelli appetibili (ovvero 2-3 max per ruolo)


Mi vanno bene pure i tuoi svincolati
ora come ora


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

inoltre ho 2 proposte 
1.. x chi non fa la formazione 
non x problemi tecnici ma x assenza persistente
proporrei se c'è qualcuno,che vuole prendere il suo posto di farsi vivo così diventa più avvincente..
2... per chi è presente ma non riesce a fare la formazione.. proporrei di inviare la formazione nella chat di lega in comune, così io posso vederla e metterla al posto vostro
Questo ovviamente se purtroppo non riusciamo a risolvere questo disguido..


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2022)

Per curiosità, dove la trovo la chat del gruppo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, dove la trovo la chat del gruppo?


La nuvoletta


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> La nuvoletta


Quella è la versione mobile, ma nella versione desktop dove la trovo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quella è la versione mobile, ma nella versione desktop dove la trovo?


mm per ora non lo trovo uguale
Ho trovato questo ma non so se voi potete usare questa opzione


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2022)

Comunque anch'io sono admin, mi avevi reso admin già all'inizio perché ho sempre avuto i "poteri", cioè mi accorgo ora che posso pure calcolare i risultati, sono l'unico in world rossonero o sono tutti admin?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque anch'io sono admin, mi avevi reso admin già all'inizio perché ho sempre avuto i "poteri", cioè mi accorgo ora che posso pure calcolare i risultati, sono l'unico in world rossonero o sono tutti admin?


C'è anche vinco di Radu


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)




----------



## maxxxxi222 (9 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Operativo.
> Le aste durano 1gg e 10h.
> Quotazione minima 1, se volete cominciare un'asta in un reparto dovete prima svincolare un giocatore dello stesso reparto, ciò che prenderete è il valore della quotazione attuale.


Ciao a tutti, scusate ma sono riuscito a guardarci solo ora.

Credo che qui possa esserci un problema.
Le aste finiranno tutte domani nel primo pomeriggio. Avendo svincolato prima gli attuali in rosa contando di sostituirli, chi dovesse perdere alcune delle aste in gioco si ritroverebbe con la rosa incompleta a pochissimo tempo dall'inizio del turno di campionato, senza dunque poter schierare la formazione.

In sostanza, temo che domani alle 15 possano esserci molte squadre con la rosa incompleta e senza possibilità di completarla per tempo.

Proposte? Essenzialmente due da parte mia:
1) accorciare la durata delle aste
2) consentire la promessa di svincolo, in modo da poter offrire mettendo "in pegno" uno della rosa attuale. Se l'asta viene persa si resta col giocatore attuale


----------



## ARKANA (9 Settembre 2022)

Si può aprire il mercato pure nel listone? Ho 4 giocatori che sono stati ceduti all'estero e dovrei sostituirli


----------



## ARKANA (9 Settembre 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, scusate ma sono riuscito a guardarci solo ora.
> 
> Credo che qui possa esserci un problema.
> Le aste finiranno tutte domani nel primo pomeriggio. Avendo svincolato prima gli attuali in rosa contando di sostituirli, chi dovesse perdere alcune delle aste in gioco si ritroverebbe con la rosa incompleta a pochissimo tempo dall'inizio del turno di campionato, senza dunque poter schierare la formazione.
> ...


Concordo, anche perchè chiude alle 14 e la prima di Serie A è domani alle 15, chi non vince l'asta è abbastanza fregato


----------



## Devil man (9 Settembre 2022)

Anche io ho visto solo adesso! ho svincolato due giocatori.. quando riparte l'asta? Non mi fa nemmeno modificare la rosa per questo fine settimana perchè mi segnala che ho la rosa incompleta.


----------



## Devil man (9 Settembre 2022)

A me non mi fa nemmeno avviare l'asta


----------



## El picinin (9 Settembre 2022)

Anche io ho svincolato, ma mi dice non c'è tempo per concludere l asta


----------



## Pit96 (9 Settembre 2022)

Io aspetto a svincolare allora


----------



## shevchampions (9 Settembre 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 Quando dai un'occhiata al problema sopra, puoi anche allungare la finestra di mercato nel Fanta a listone? Infatti è terminata stamattina presto, io ero convinto finisse almeno domattina visto che le partite cominciano domani alle 15:00. Grazie


----------



## raducioiu (9 Settembre 2022)

Non era possibile mettere la promessa di svincolo con le aste? Secondo me diventa un po' impraticabile se devo prima svincolare un giocatore e poi partecipare a un'asta... si rischia di restare con giocatori in meno se poi l'asta va male (inoltre la farei durare qualche giorno almeno, ad esempio dal martedì al giovedì).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3239


Adesso l'accorciamento sarà fatto
cmq potevi alzare i miei?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Adesso l'accorciamento sarà fatto
> *cmq potevi alzare i miei*?



Stiamo proprio raccattando nei cassonetti lerci, almeno cerchiamo di non lottare per accaparrarci la stessa buccia di banana  

P.S che poi l'avrei anche fatto, ma a me servono maggiormente cc e 1 attaccante decente
Di cc ho visto solo maggiore e marin.....forse a sto punto è meglio giocare con l'uomo in meno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Divisione b 
siete i primi e adesso sistemo gli altri
10 ore durata asta 
Svincolo messo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Settembre 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 Quando dai un'occhiata al problema sopra, puoi anche allungare la finestra di mercato nel Fanta a listone? Infatti è terminata stamattina presto, io ero convinto finisse almeno domattina visto che le partite cominciano domani alle 15:00. Grazie


Appena finisco qui 
sistemo anche il listone


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Settembre 2022)

finito tutti i cambiamenti (leghe e listone)
vanno bene 10 ore ?
li faccio lunghi per la gente che lavora
al massimo faccio una seconda tornata
con aste più brevi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Ma perché in anima rossonera sono l'unico che ha chiamato i calciatori?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma perché in anima rossonera sono l'unico che ha chiamato i calciatori?



Ah, sono tutti tuoi ?
interessante.....

P.S neanche mi ero accorto del nome posizionato vicino alle offerte


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Settembre 2022)

un po' di partecipazione 
così mi sembra di barare se no 

@Divoratore Di Stelle visto che sono un bel po' 
te li faccio spendere un po' di più


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> un po' di partecipazione
> così mi sembra di barare se no
> 
> @Divoratore Di Stelle *visto che sono un bel po'
> te li faccio spendere un po' di più*



E' lo stesso discorso che ho fatto io una volta controllati i tuoi crediti residui    

Poi io devo risparmiare per C.Ronaldo a gennaio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Questa è l'ultima offerta
Lo giuro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questa è l'ultima offerta
> Lo giuro



A quanto hai impostato il rilancio automatico ? 
Va che c'è Piatek libero, puoi farci un pensierino


----------



## Giofa (9 Settembre 2022)

Bisogna mettere la sveglia viste le scadenze in piena notte


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Settembre 2022)

Ho due aste che scadranno alle 13 e 30 di domani e che nn riesco a cancellare (così magari potevo rifarle e diventavano da 10 ore). Che posso fare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ho due aste che scadranno alle 13 e 30 di domani e che nn riesco a cancellare (così magari potevo rifarle e diventavano da 10 ore). Che posso fare?


Ho guardato dapertutto
Non ho trovato una soluzione 
Quindi ho impostato il termine dell'asta alle 14
e le nuove aste partiranno con scadenza 10 minuti
Ma solamente finiti quelle che durano 10 ore 
se no si fa troppa confusione


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ho guardato dapertutto
> Non ho trovato una soluzione
> Quindi ho impostato il termine dell'asta alle 14
> e le nuove aste partiranno con scadenza 10 minuti
> ...


Per nn rischiare scrivo qua la formazione visto che non posso inserirla:
Maignan Kim Smalling Parisi Koopmeiners Zielinski Pellegrini Orsolini Martinez Sanabria Henry
Panchina:
Tata Toloi Mahele De Roon Pessina Giroud Dzeko


----------



## Devil man (10 Settembre 2022)

Si vabbè..ma che asta è.. non ti arriva nemmeno la notifica del rialzo.. ho puntato su Milik qualcuno ha rialzato l'offerta è non arriva nemmeno la notifica.. ma come è possibile..


----------



## Devil man (10 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Bisogna mettere la sveglia viste le scadenze in piena notte


Si non è normale a me manco la notifica del rialzo mi è arrivata..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si non è normale a me manco la notifica del rialzo mi è arrivata..
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3248



@Devil man non so perché
Ma comunque l'ho svincolato
per chi vuole finire durano 3 ore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @Devil man non so perché
> Ma comunque l'ho svincolato
> per chi vuole finire durano 3 ore



Alla fine hai preso Belotti 
Guarda quanti crediti ti ho fatto risparmiare


----------



## MasterGorgo (10 Settembre 2022)

ciao ho fatto la ca....
ho svincolato prima finire le aste e potrei rimanere con un giocatore in meno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> ciao ho fatto la ca....
> ho svincolato prima finire le aste e potrei rimanere con un giocatore in meno



Se non sbaglio dovrebbe ripartire una piccola asta rapida

P.S @Giofa e @Crazy rossonero 90 ricordatevi di schierare la formazione


----------



## Giofa (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio dovrebbe ripartire una piccola asta rapida
> 
> P.S @Giofa e @Crazy rossonero 90 ricordatevi di schierare la formazione


Si si, volevo capire se fare ancora qualche mossa (ho preso paredes senza volerlo troppo )


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> ciao ho fatto la ca....
> ho svincolato prima finire le aste e potrei rimanere con un giocatore in meno


Adesso la vostra dura 2 ore
stesso discorso per le altre leghe
@MasterGorgo quindi chiama pure 
Hai tutto il tempo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Si si, volevo capire se fare ancora qualche mossa (ho preso paredes senza volerlo troppo )


Io invece prima devo aspettare di finire le aste


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

@Baba sei riuscito a risolvere?
se no scrivi pure la formazione
o nella chat o qui


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

@Devil man milik è all' asta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

visto inutilizzo persistente
c'è qualcuno che vuole un team ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Pellegri...con quale coraggio ?


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2022)

Comunque con i miei 200 e rotti crediti non ho preso praticamente nessuno (M. Savic e Dia), speriamo ci sia qualcosa di più succulento a febbraio. 
Altrimenti mi dovrete dare il premio per il bilancio, FPF e Payroll. Mi accontenterò di quello


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Mamma mia ho fatto il devasto all'asta io, presi Provedel, Dest, Doig, Walace e Kouamè al posto di Sportiello, Gunter, Murru, Valoti e Botheim, sicuramente ho rinforzato di brutto, 2 portieri titolari top + Vicario, Doig mi completa il trio delle meraviglie Doig, Lazovic ed Henry, Kouamè va a fare la coppia perfetta con Ikonè, non male in 2 gg giorni di mercato..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ho fatto il devasto all'asta io, presi Provedel, Dest, Doig, Walace e Kouamè al posto di Sportiello, Gunter, Murru, Valoti e Botheim, sicuramente ho rinforzato di brutto, 2 portieri titolari + Vicario, Doig mi completa il trio delle meraviglie Doig, Lazovic ed Henry, Kouamè va a fare la coppia perfetta con Ikonè, non male in 2 gg giorni di mercato..



Anche tu credi in doig ? 
L'ho preso anche io a 1, pensavo di ritrovarmi con una agguerrita concorrenza invece nisba

Ho preso anche Vilhena, per me giocatore molto interessante


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche tu credi in doig ?
> L'ho preso anche io a 1, pensavo di ritrovarmi con una agguerrita concorrenza invece nisba
> 
> Ho preso anche Vilhena, per me giocatore molto interessante


Doig con Lazovic ed Henry rappresenta l'80% della manovra offensiva del Verona, è praticamente un'ala aggiunta, l'ho visto giocare con la Samp e mi ha impressionato, 1 gol e ci è andato vicino pure un'altra volta, il destino mi ha risarcito 1 mese di pianti per Maehle..........
Vilhena da noi è ancora a spasso mi sa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Poi non avendo praticamente attaccanti (Immobile che ultimamente segna con il contagocce, più Lammers, Satriano, Di Francesco, Dia acquistato questa mattina) sono riuscito a soffiare Hojlund a crazy rossonero 

Nella speranza che giochi e stupisca tutti in queste partite caratterizzate dall'assenza dell'infortunato zapata

Fortunatamente mi sono liberato di Ilicic e pellegri


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poi non avendo praticamente attaccanti (Immobile che ultimamente segna con il contagocce, più Lammers, Satriano, Di Francesco, Dia acquistato questa mattina) sono riuscito a soffiare Hojlund a crazy rossonero
> 
> Nella speranza che giochi e stupisca tutti in queste partite caratterizzate dall'assenza dell'infortunato zapata
> 
> Fortunatamente mi sono liberato di Ilicic e pellegri


Bel colpo Diaz, farà bene nel Milan.


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

@El picinin senza 2 attaccanti e senza aste in corso come pensi di consegnare la formazza in tempo (non si può mettere la formazione se non si ha la rosa al completo)?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bel colpo Diaz, farà bene nel Milan.



Se fosse stato in lista l'avrei anche acquistato, tanto a quanto pare ne giocherà parecchie.

Però io ho preso Dia della Salernitana  
Ha già fatto 4 presenze condite con 3 goal e 2 assist , tra lui e milik ho scelto ovviamente lui


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato in lista l'avrei anche acquistato, tanto a quanto pare ne giocherà parecchie.
> 
> Però io ho preso Dia della Salernitana
> Ha già fatto 4 presenze condite con 3 goal e 2 assist , tra lui e milik ho scelto ovviamente lui


Sì Dia oggetto del desiderio, andato via a 28, ti sei coperto bene alla fine.
Diaz forse avresti cominciato a farlo segnare grazie ad un cortocircuito fisicoquantistico, tanti gol da 1 metro, gli unici possibili vista la non potenza del playerino..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> @El picinin senza 2 attaccanti e senza aste in corso come pensi di consegnare la formazza in tempo (non si può mettere la formazione se non si ha la rosa al completo)?


Abbasserò ancora la durata dell'asta
però cercate di finire in tempo..
All'una e mezza faccio il cosiddetto cambio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Abbasserò ancora la durata dell'asta
> però cercate di finire in tempo..
> All'una e mezza faccio il cosiddetto cambio



Mamma mia, ma quanto sei disperato ?
Non ti bastava pellegri, dovevi offrire anche per l'altro mio scarto, Verdi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, ma quanto sei disperato ?
> Non ti bastava pellegri, dovevi offrire anche per l'altro mio scarto, Verdi


Basta vedere la mia classifica per la risposta
  comunque ora la durata è di 1 ora


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Adesso durano 20 minuti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Se a qualcuno interessa, sto svincolando Elmas (su anima rossonera)
Non è un titolarissimo ma gioca spesso, poi se si dovesse infortunare il georgiano....titolare assicurato !


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Io sono il boss delle basse classiche  
ho preso in pugno  apocalisse
ma se qualcuno disposto a prendere il team
sono disponibile nel dare le dimissioni...
non sono mica come acciughina io ! 

ho fatto l'asta se no chiunque veniva 
trovava troppe macerie...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Mi si è infortunato anche Locatelli  
che squadra marcia che ho tirato su


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Settembre 2022)

Ma solo a me non va La app? Non so se mi ha preso formazione… 

qualcuno poi mi riassume come si è deciso di fare per il mercato in entrambi i fanta? Grazie


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Sito crashato, ma che sta succedendo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

È un blackout generale
se non l'hai ancora fatto..
quello che rimane.. dopo questa giornata
Oramai è tardi


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Nottingham, Radu, picinin hanno formazza non schierata, gli altri sono ok, sito palesemente in down continuo, che bestie, proprio l'ultima ora...

Ps: Radu l'ha messa giusto ora lol.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2022)

A me da app funziona


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nottingham, Radu, picinin hanno formazza non schierata, gli altri sono ok, sito palesemente in down continuo, che bestie, proprio l'ultima ora...
> 
> Ps: Radu l'ha messa giusto ora lol.


e niente.. ho messo le vecchie formazioni


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e niente.. ho messo le vecchie formazioni


Buono dai, è giusto, almeno hanno una formazione.


----------



## El picinin (10 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> @El picinin senza 2 attaccanti e senza aste in corso come pensi di consegnare la formazza in tempo (non si può mettere la formazione se non si ha la rosa al completo)?


Ho capito ,ma ieri ho scritto che non mi faceva fare aste,potevo solo fare quelle che erano in corso di altri,ho anche puntato ma nulla,non e stata data notizia di come risolvere il problema.


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ho capito ,ma ieri ho scritto che non mi faceva fare aste,potevo solo fare quelle che erano in corso di altri,ho anche puntato ma nulla,non e stata data notizia di come risolvere il problema.


Avevi scartato 2 ATT, potevi puntare solo 2 attaccanti creando 2 nuove aste.
Comunque su Dia avevi rilanciato.
Volevi un CC? dovevi scartare prima 1 CC.


----------



## El picinin (10 Settembre 2022)

Io ho provato a fare offerte per 2 attaccanti,ma mi diceva che il tempo per l asta era troppo poco,non mi faceva presentare l offerta,ho presentato offerte per 2 attaccanti per aste aperte da altri,con offerte cospicue,ma non ho preso nulla,non sono stato io il problema ma il sistema,ho visto che anche altri hanno avuto lo stesso problema.


----------



## El picinin (10 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Avevi scartato 2 ATT, potevi puntare solo 2 attaccanti creando 2 nuove aste.
> Comunque su Dia avevi rilanciato.
> Volevi un CC? dovevi scartare prima 1 CC.


E se non sbaglio anche Piontek


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io ho provato a fare offerte per 2 attaccanti,ma mi diceva che il tempo per l asta era troppo poco,*non mi faceva presentare l offerta,*ho presentato offerte per 2 attaccanti per aste aperte da altri,con offerte cospicue,ma non ho preso nulla,non sono stato io il problema ma il sistema,ho visto che anche altri hanno avuto lo stesso problema.



Questo era dovuto al fatto che con le aste di 20 ore, se non le facevi partire subito poi non potevi più aprirle.
Per questo sono state create le aste più corte di 10 ore


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io ho provato a fare offerte per 2 attaccanti,ma mi diceva che il tempo per l asta era troppo poco,non mi faceva presentare l offerta,ho presentato offerte per 2 attaccanti per aste aperte da altri,con offerte cospicue,ma non ho preso nulla,non sono stato io il problema ma il sistema,ho visto che anche altri hanno avuto lo stesso problema.


man mano accorciavo i tempi dell'asta
mi dispiace che tu non ne abbia usufruito
ma se non ho fatto errori.. e dalle ore 10/11
che sistemavo orario alle 3 leghe 
anche perché se no non ci riuscivo nemmeno io


----------



## El picinin (10 Settembre 2022)

La mattina ero al lavoro,non sono riuscito a vedere i mess.che avete mandato.


----------



## El picinin (10 Settembre 2022)

Lasciatemi quelli che avevo e va bene così.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Lasciatemi quelli che avevo e va bene così.


ma ti faremo anche finire 
ma oramai solo dopo questa giornata


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

5 partite giocate praticamente con la stessa formazione iniziale che prevedeva Djuricic titolare.
Oggi la samp giocava contro il Milan e ho cambiato il modulo di gioco,sacrificando proprio lui....tanto giocava contro il Milan, poi non ha segnato in 5 partite, ti pare che fa qualcosa di buono proprio contro di noi ?

Goal di Djuricic


----------



## ARKANA (11 Settembre 2022)

Ma si è buggato il fanta o sono stati tolti gli assist? Perchè ne a Lozano che ho io ne a Leao che ho contro è stato assegnato il +1 dell'assist


----------



## Pit96 (11 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma si è buggato il fanta o sono stati tolti gli assist? Perchè ne a Lozano che ho io ne a Leao che ho contro è stato assegnato il +1 dell'assist


Quello di Leao non viene contato perché non era un passaggio volontario ma un controllo sbagliato


----------



## ARKANA (11 Settembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Quello di Leao non viene contato perché non era un passaggio volontario ma un controllo sbagliato


Ah, pensavo valesse come "assist soft" visto che c'è tra la varie tipologie di assist


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Settembre 2022)

Giornata calcolata nel mio gruppo


----------



## King of the North (13 Settembre 2022)

Dopo aver giocato le prime 4 senza portiere (avevo acquistato Cragno) ora sono balzato al quarto posto!


----------



## ARKANA (13 Settembre 2022)

In world rossonero non è stata ancora calcolata la giornata, però avendo battuto il primo in classifica ora sono in testa, storia diversa nel listone, ho 2 attaccanti titolari infortunati (Zapata e Osimhen) e Leao invece si è preso il rosso.
P.S. nelle buste ho sepe in porta, bonucci in panca e milik in attacco, vi lascio immaginare... l'altra sera mi sono arrivate 200 notifiche tutte insieme  nell'ordine sepe para un rigore, sepe subisce un goal, bonucci sbaglia il rigore, bonucci segna, milik segna, goal di milik annullato e milik espulso


----------



## raducioiu (13 Settembre 2022)

Ma chi è apocalisse che è subentrato a lionelmessias/elpacoderoma in pioli is on fire?


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Settembre 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Dopo aver giocato le prime 4 senza portiere (avevo acquistato Cragno) ora sono balzato al quarto posto!


2.5 di pellegrini e pareggio. Avrei vinto con un 6...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Settembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma chi è apocalisse che è subentrato a lionelmessias/elpacoderoma in pioli is on fire?


Sono sempre io
L'ho fatto per fare mercato e non lasciare un posto vuoto, scrivendo anche che se vuole supentrare qualcuno fuori dal fantacalcio è libero di farlo.. Lionel messias non si è fatto sentire e non ha fatto mercato, quindi ho preferito fare così.. p.s. 2 team 2 ultime posizioni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> *In world rossonero non è stata ancora calcolata* la giornata, però avendo battuto il primo in classifica ora sono in testa, storia diversa nel listone, ho 2 attaccanti titolari infortunati (Zapata e Osimhen) e Leao invece si è preso il rosso.
> P.S. nelle buste ho sepe in porta, bonucci in panca e milik in attacco, vi lascio immaginare... l'altra sera mi sono arrivate 200 notifiche tutte insieme  nell'ordine sepe para un rigore, sepe subisce un goal, bonucci sbaglia il rigore, bonucci segna, milik segna, goal di milik annullato e milik espulso


Me ne sfugge sempre una 
Adesso pure voi potete controllare


----------



## ARKANA (13 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Me ne sfugge sempre una
> Adesso pure voi potete controllare


Ahaha non preoccuparti, comunque se sei troppo occupato/preso dalle cose della vita di tutti i giorni si era offerto vinco di radu di fare i calcoli di giornata (almeno per world rossonero) visto che l'avevi messo admin, così tanto per non sorbirti tutto tu il lavoro.


----------



## Raryof (13 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ahaha non preoccuparti, comunque se sei troppo occupato/preso dalle cose della vita di tutti i giorni si era offerto vinco di radu di fare i calcoli di giornata (almeno per world rossonero) visto che l'avevi messo admin, così tanto per non sorbirti tutto tu il lavoro.


Anch'io sono admin e posso calcolare la giornata ma quando vedo che non mi danno secondo assist di Pereyra e assist di Leao passa davvero la voglia di controllare (in tutti gli altri fanta li hanno dati).
Purtroppo giornata complicata e incroci maledetti, perdevo lo stesso ma è assurdo non ricevere dei bonusi evidenti.


----------



## ARKANA (14 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono admin e posso calcolare la giornata ma quando vedo che non mi danno secondo assist di Pereyra e assist di Leao passa davvero la voglia di controllare (in tutti gli altri fanta li hanno dati).
> Purtroppo giornata complicata e incroci maledetti, perdevo lo stesso ma è assurdo non ricevere dei bonusi evidenti.


Sta cose di leao l'ho notata anche io, l'avevo anche scritto sopra se vai a rileggere ma mi è stato detto che quello è stato considerato un controllo sbagliato più che assist anche se me non sembrava :/


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ahaha non preoccuparti, comunque se sei troppo occupato/preso dalle cose della vita di tutti i giorni si era offerto vinco di radu di fare i calcoli di giornata (almeno per world rossonero) visto che l'avevi messo admin, così tanto per non sorbirti tutto tu il lavoro.


se non l'ho già fatto io 
Perché no  un aiuto fa sempre comodo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (14 Settembre 2022)

Ho visto che siete davvero ON FIRE sul fantacalcio...posso chiedervi un consiglio? Il mio avversario mi vuole dare Malinovski e vuole il mio Strefrezza... Sono in un fanta a 8 con mod difesa(fortissima) e a centrocampo ho: Pogba Chiesa Cdk Adli Ederson Pasalic Sottil Frattesi e naturalmente Strefrezza. Secondo voi devo farlo lo scambio? Secondo me si...mi fornite anche la motivazione per favore? Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Raryof (15 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ho visto che siete davvero ON FIRE sul fantacalcio...posso chiedervi un consiglio? Il mio avversario mi vuole dare Malinovski e vuole il mio Strefrezza... Sono in un fanta a 8 con mod difesa(fortissima) e a centrocampo ho: Pogba Chiesa Cdk Adli Ederson Pasalic Sottil Frattesi e naturalmente Strefrezza. Secondo voi devo farlo lo scambio? Secondo me si...mi fornite anche la motivazione per favore? Grazie a tutti!


L'ucraino a gennaio dovrebbe andare via, ci sono già Pasalic, Ederson, se te lo smolla probabilmente è per quello e ti devi informare bene.
Strefezza comunque è un'ala e può portarti ancora qualche golletto.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (15 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'ucraino a gennaio dovrebbe andare via, ci sono già Pasalic, Ederson, se te lo smolla probabilmente è per quello e ti devi informare bene.
> Strefezza comunque è un'ala e può portarti ancora qualche golletto.


Noi svincoliamo al 50% nel caso e lui l'ha pagato 160 mentre io strefrezza un 10... mi piace molto lo scambio perchè cmq in termini di bonus Mali dovrebbe fare molto meglio di uno strefrezza nel lecce...anche se quando ha giocato stava facendo bene prima dell'infortunio...sono molto indeciso...magari a gennaio se non viene ceduto svincolo ederson se non si inserisce bene negli schemi di gasperini...


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Noi svincoliamo al 50% nel caso e lui l'ha pagato 160 mentre io strefrezza un 10... mi piace molto lo scambio perchè cmq in termini di bonus Mali dovrebbe fare molto meglio di uno strefrezza nel lecce...anche se quando ha giocato stava facendo bene prima dell'infortunio...sono molto indeciso...magari a gennaio se non viene ceduto svincolo ederson se non si inserisce bene negli schemi di gasperini...


Se non hai altri giocatori dell'Atalanta tieniti ruslan, doveva andare via ma è rimasto e i suoi 7 o 8 gol li fa sempre. Quest'anno saranno pure senza coppe, mi aspetto un gran campionato dai dopatalantini. Strefezza mi piace molto come giocatore ma il lecce, anche se me lo aspettavo ancora più scarso, non è una gran squadra e non segnerà caterve di gol.


----------



## Metapiro (15 Settembre 2022)

Io sono rimasto con un giocatore in meno e non mi fa schierare la formazione... Ho sbagliato a svincolare prima...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Settembre 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Io sono rimasto con un giocatore in meno e non mi fa schierare la formazione... Ho sbagliato a svincolare prima...


Nome lega ?
Nome squadra?
e chi vuoi ? almeno ci penso io 
@Metapiro


----------



## Metapiro (15 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nome lega ?
> Nome squadra?
> e chi vuoi ? almeno ci penso io
> @Metapiro


Sono Red fires in anima rossonera.
Prenderei Martinez quarta che dovrebbe essere libero.
Grazie


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Settembre 2022)

@El picinin @livestrong anche voi avete la rosa incompleta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Settembre 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Sono Red fires in anima rossonera.
> Prenderei Martinez quarta che dovrebbe essere libero.
> Grazie


Inserito


----------



## RickyKaka22 (15 Settembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se non hai altri giocatori dell'Atalanta tieniti ruslan, doveva andare via ma è rimasto e i suoi 7 o 8 gol li fa sempre. Quest'anno saranno pure senza coppe, mi aspetto un gran campionato dai dopatalantini. Strefezza mi piace molto come giocatore ma il lecce, anche se me lo aspettavo ancora più scarso, non è una gran squadra e non segnerà caterve di gol.


Forse avrai letto male il mio post...io dovrei prendere Ruslan cedendo a lui il mio strefrezza...ho già ederson e Pasalic...ma secondo me Mali porterà molti piu' bonus di Strefrezza...entro le 12 domani devo comunicare il mio si o no...che ne pensate? @Trumpusconi attendo anche il tuo parere! Grazie Ragà!


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Forse avrai letto male il mio post...io dovrei prendere Ruslan cedendo a lui il mio strefrezza...ho già ederson e Pasalic...ma secondo me Mali porterà molti piu' bonus di Strefrezza...entro le 12 domani devo comunicare il mio si o no...che ne pensate? @Trumpusconi attendo anche il tuo parere! Grazie Ragà!


E allora accetta al volo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Forse avrai letto male il mio post...io dovrei prendere Ruslan cedendo a lui il mio strefrezza...ho già ederson e Pasalic...ma secondo me Mali porterà molti piu' bonus di Strefrezza...entro le 12 domani devo comunicare il mio si o no...che ne pensate? @Trumpusconi attendo anche il tuo parere! Grazie Ragà!


Io vado controcorrente e ti dico no perchè hai gia pasalic e strefe quest anno puo fare 10+10


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente e ti dico no perchè hai gia pasalic e strefe quest anno puo fare 10+10


Che poi fino ad ora Pasalic ha fatto panca tantissimo ma dovrebbe ritornare titolare e se torna titolare Malinovski perderà minuti visto che Ederson dovrebbe essere il sostituto proprio dell'ucraino quando a gennaio lascerà (secondo me finisce davvero all'Inter a prezzo di saldo come Gosens), ma poi se uno guarda il calendario la stagione finisce praticamente a novembre.


----------



## Metapiro (16 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Inserito


Grazie!
Gentilissimo


----------



## El picinin (16 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @El picinin @livestrong anche voi avete la rosa incompleta


 se puoi caricarmi botheim,e Zirkeee


----------



## Giofa (16 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Forse avrai letto male il mio post...io dovrei prendere Ruslan cedendo a lui il mio strefrezza...ho già ederson e Pasalic...ma secondo me Mali porterà molti piu' bonus di Strefrezza...entro le 12 domani devo comunicare il mio si o no...che ne pensate? @Trumpusconi attendo anche il tuo parere! Grazie Ragà!


Io accetterei al volo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Settembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> se puoi caricarmi botheim,e Zirkeee


Fatto @livestrong ti ho messo uno da 1
se riesci a dirmelo in tempo chi vuoi te lo cambio..
se no sarà per la prossima giornata 
P s. L'ho fatto se no non riuscivi a mettere la formazione


----------



## El picinin (16 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Fatto @livestrong ti ho messo uno da 1
> se riesci a dirmelo in tempo chi vuoi te lo cambio..
> se no sarà per la prossima giornata
> P s. L'ho fatto se no non riuscivi a mettere la formazione


 Grazie Crazy


----------



## raducioiu (17 Settembre 2022)

Arrivo alla sfida per il sorpasso in vetta senza attacco titolare (Milik, Lukaku, Petagna)


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Settembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Arrivo alla sfida per il sorpasso in vetta senza attacco titolare (Milik, Lukaku, Petagna)


Tu sei Florin?
Comunque giornata calcolata.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Settembre 2022)

Scusate il ritardo
Ho calcolato il resto della lega 
Un albero ha tranciato il cavo a lavoro
Quindi ero senza linea Internet


----------



## raducioiu (19 Settembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Tu sei Florin?
> Comunque giornata calcolata.


Sì. Peccato, alla fine hai superato il 66 solo di 1.5 magari un pareggino potevo portarlo a casa... ma quando Biraghi ha sbagliato il rigore ho capito che ero spacciato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Settembre 2022)

Calcolato pure il listone


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Settembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sì. Peccato, alla fine hai superato il 66 solo di 1.5 magari un pareggino potevo portarlo a casa... ma quando Biraghi ha sbagliato il rigore ho capito che ero spacciato


Mi ha salvato Giroud altrimenti sarebbe finita 0 a 0. Son stato fortunato.


----------



## davoreb (30 Settembre 2022)

Nella scorsa partita non mi si era inserita la formazione..... Mi metti quella della partita prima


----------



## raducioiu (30 Settembre 2022)

Mi ritrovo in rosa quel genio di Ranocchia a bruciarmi un posto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

mamma mia solo io posso perdere perdere con queste squadrette...
scarsenal vergogna


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> mamma mia solo io posso perdere perdere con queste squadrette...
> scarsenal vergogna


Che hai combinato?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che hai combinato?



Che hanno combinato i miei giocatori (metto già le mani avanti anche per gli altri  )
Immobile che si becca 2,5 anzichè 10 perchè sbaglia clamorosamente un rigore, quando contro ritrovo il solito georgiano che segna, la doppietta di Milinkovic savic, provedel che si becca 7.5......diamine, rischio di perdere contro strefezza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Nella scorsa partita non mi si era inserita la formazione..... Mi metti quella della partita prima


Fatto


----------



## shevchampions (11 Ottobre 2022)

Ciao @Crazy rossonero 90, sembra che nel Fanta a listone non abbia contato i punteggi dei subentrati nell'ultima giornata. Possibile?


----------



## raducioiu (12 Ottobre 2022)

Non ho mai giocato con il modificatore del modulo ma è normale che se non gioca un centrocampista anziché entrare un altro centrocampista che ha voto entri invece un difensore con cambio modulo? Mi pare strano.
(Mi riferisco alla lega a buste)


----------



## honua (12 Ottobre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non ho mai giocato con il modificatore del modulo ma è normale che se non gioca un centrocampista anziché entrare un altro centrocampista che ha voto entri invece un difensore con cambio modulo? Mi pare strano.
> (Mi riferisco alla lega a buste)



Credo abbia priorità l'ordine in panchina e non il modulo. In pratica ti entra il primo voto utile a prescindere dal modulo purchè il cambio generi un modulo previsto (4-4-2 e non 6-3-1 per esempio). Devi stare attento a come metti la panchina


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Ottobre 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Credo abbia priorità l'ordine in panchina e non il modulo. In pratica ti entra il primo voto utile a prescindere dal modulo purchè il cambio generi un modulo previsto (4-4-2 e non 6-3-1 per esempio). Devi stare attento a come metti la panchina


Esatto con la disposizione della panchina
Ti puoi gestire e se vuoi fare il cambio del modulo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Ottobre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non ho mai giocato con il modificatore del modulo ma è normale che se non gioca un centrocampista anziché entrare un altro centrocampista che ha voto entri invece un difensore con cambio modulo? Mi pare strano.
> (Mi riferisco alla lega a buste)


Ciao  e scusami
Era perché mi ero scordato di calcolarla 
adesso è tutto corretto


----------



## honua (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ma i risultati del campionato a listone non sono usciti?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Ottobre 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Ma i risultati del campionato a listone non sono usciti?


Il calcolo no solo poco fa.. 
poi si anche così sembrano calcolate
Cioè quando avete tutti i titolari con il voto 
riuscite a vedere i punteggi


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Perché non mi ha inserito la formazione? È successo solo a me?


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Perché non mi ha inserito la formazione? È successo solo a me?


@Crazy rossonero 90 non è possibile almeno mettermi la formazione della scorsa settimana in World Rossonero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Avete schierato la formazione?

Io a stento sono riuscito a trovare 11 ipotetici titolari, soprattutto nel listone dove ho fuori Maignan, Murillo, Rovella, Dybala e Immobile e sono costretto a schierare Daniel Maldini titolare 

Per non parlare dei primi panchinari : Adopo, Bondo e Voelkerling Persson


----------



## Pit96 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avete schierato la formazione?
> 
> Io a stento sono riuscito a trovare 11 ipotetici titolari, soprattutto nel listone dove ho fuori Maignan, Murillo, Rovella, Dybala e Immobile e sono costretto a schierare Daniel Maldini titolare
> 
> Per non parlare dei primi panchinari : Adopo, Bondo e Voelkerling Persson


Credo sia una situazione generale. Io ho i giocatori contati sia nel listone che nell'altra lega


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avete schierato la formazione?
> 
> Io a stento sono riuscito a trovare 11 ipotetici titolari, soprattutto nel listone dove ho fuori Maignan, Murillo, Rovella, Dybala e Immobile e sono costretto a schierare Daniel Maldini titolare
> 
> Per non parlare dei primi panchinari : Adopo, Bondo e Voelkerling Persson


Nell'altro fanta che faccio su fantasoccer sono contro uno che praticamente su 6 attaccanti non ne ha uno disponibile, ha dovuto mettere il 451 così sa già che gli entra la riserva d'ufficio davanti che ha come voto un 4 o comunque viene calcolato in base al voto più basso a cui viene sottratto uno 0,50 mi pare. 
Però di là le sostituzioni sono 5, qui 3, mi sembra assurdo perché poi si arriva ad avere i giocatori contati e non c'è nemmeno il voto d'ufficio come paracadute, se non entra nessuno è 0, partita persa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 non è possibile almeno mettermi la formazione della scorsa settimana in World Rossonero?


Mi pare di aver messo tutti la formazione vecchia a quelli che non l'hanno inserita.. comunque si ! Sarà fatto


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi pare di aver messo tutti la formazione vecchia a quelli che non l'hanno inserita.. comunque si ! Sarà fatto


Dipende se te lo chiedono altrimenti non saresti tenuto.
La dimenticanza non va premiata visto che nel nostro girone alcuni hanno perso in passato dopo non aver messo la formazione, quindi sono gli utenti a dover stare attenti.


----------



## raducioiu (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avete schierato la formazione?
> 
> Io a stento sono riuscito a trovare 11 ipotetici titolari, soprattutto nel listone dove ho fuori Maignan, Murillo, Rovella, Dybala e Immobile e sono costretto a schierare Daniel Maldini titolare
> 
> Per non parlare dei primi panchinari : Adopo, Bondo e Voelkerling Persson


In quella a listone un disastro... ho solo 6 giocatori (8 coi portieri) che dovrebbero giocare titolari. In quella a buste invece forse riesco a finire in 11 con qualche subentro


----------



## Raryof (23 Ottobre 2022)

Ragazzi se avete problemi a mettere la formazza lo segnalate qui ma prima del fischio d'inizio della prima partita, per chi invece si dimentica non può esserci correzione, diversi hanno già giocato e perso dopo aver dimenticato di mettere la formazione quindi non è corretto correggere tutti solo perché alcuni non riescono a mettere la formazione per problemi loro e non per dimenticanza @Crazy rossonero 90 
Ho visto che sono state corrette delle formazioni per dimenticanza e se vogliamo stare alle regole la formazione la dobbiamo mettere noi, non l'admin a fine giornata, anche perché uno poi non sa neanche contro chi sta giocando e non è giusto.
Manteniamo regole serie, su.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Ottobre 2022)

Ora ho capito perchè quel somaro di origi ha segnato.
Ho controllato ora e l'ho contro a fantacalcio.
Già ieri mi era venuto il sospetto.......


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Ho un dubbio. Ho visto ora che nn mi è stata caricata alcuna formazione. Nel mio altro fanta se nn fai modifiche ti tiene la formazione della giornata precedente (che peraltro era quella che intendevo lasciare). Se è una cosa voluta... amen nn lo sapevo e sto senza formazione nn avendola confermata ma... se nn fosse voluto... abbiamo un problema. L'app dovrebbe tenere salvate le formazioni e non mi pare lo stia facendo.


----------



## Metapiro (29 Ottobre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ho un dubbio. Ho visto ora che nn mi è stata caricata alcuna formazione. Nel mio altro fanta se nn fai modifiche ti tiene la formazione della giornata precedente (che peraltro era quella che intendevo lasciare). Se è una cosa voluta... amen nn lo sapevo e sto senza formazione nn avendola confermata ma... se nn fosse voluto... abbiamo un problema. L'app dovrebbe tenere salvate le formazioni e non mi pare lo stia facendo.


Anche a me era successo. Inizialmente non si vedeva la formazione ma alla fine della giornata aveva caricato quella della giornata precedente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Novembre 2022)

Questa volta sono io che mi sono dimenticato..
@Raryof che si fa ? alcuni oramai lo davano per scontato


----------



## davoreb (1 Novembre 2022)

Io per qualche ragione ho la 7 e la 10 giornata a zero. Riesci a caricarmi quella della giornata prima.


----------



## Giofa (1 Novembre 2022)

Anche a me a sto giro niente formazione, mi era sembrato di averla messa ma non ci giurerei. Mi spiace più che altro per il mio avversario che non si è goduto la sfida


----------



## Raryof (1 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questa volta sono io che mi sono dimenticato..
> @Raryof che si fa ? alcuni oramai lo davano per scontato


Se uno ha problemi tecnici deve scriverlo prima per me, se è una dimenticanza malissimo, non conta il "si ma pensavo di averla messa", o giochi o probabilmente non ci tieni più di tanto.
Poi se il sito permette di impostare la formazione fissa che uno lo faccia o capisca come farlo, così al limite ha la copertura nel caso di dimenticanza.


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se uno ha problemi tecnici deve scriverlo prima per me, se è una dimenticanza malissimo, non conta il "si ma pensavo di averla messa", o giochi o probabilmente non ci tieni più di tanto.
> Poi se il sito permette di impostare la formazione fissa che uno lo faccia o capisca come farlo, così al limite ha la copertura nel caso di dimenticanza.


Il problema (almeno per me ma come ripeto... amen è andata così) è che avendo utilizzato spesso la app nn mi aspettavo che nn tenesse la formazione salvata. Non centra nulla il tenerci o l'essersi dimenticato. Facevo proprio affidamento su una convinzione evidentemente errata. Detto questo io preferisco che le formazioni avversarie ci siano sempre e che piuttosto vengano caricate quelle vecchie. Non c'è alcun divertimento nel giocare contro il nulla.


----------



## Raryof (1 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Il problema (almeno per me ma come ripeto... amen è andata così) è che avendo utilizzato spesso la app nn mi aspettavo che nn tenesse la formazione salvata. Non centra nulla il tenerci o l'essersi dimenticato. Facevo proprio affidamento su una convinzione evidentemente errata. Detto questo io preferisco che le formazioni avversarie ci siano sempre e che piuttosto vengano caricate quelle vecchie. Non c'è alcun divertimento nel giocare contro il nulla.


Ma che convinzione e convinzione? se ci tieni ricontrolli e fine, guarda, al limite la sbatti giù subito dopo la partita appena conclusa e poi la sistemi il giorno prima o il giorno stesso.
A crazy avevo detto, guarda, per chi ha sempre problemi pensaci tu, per chi invece la mette sempre e poi si dimentica una volta non sei tenuto perché altri hanno già giocato e perso dopo essersi dimenticati di metterla, perché a quel punto chiunque avesse già perso avrebbe potuto dire, senti, ma mettimi pure la formazza alla quinta che mi ero dimenticato perché pensavo di averla già salvata e blablabla, troppo facile così, crazy è stato anche fin troppo buono per me quando è andato a mettere la formazione a tutti (anche chi normalmente l'ha sempre messa) nonostante gliela avesse chiesto solo un utente che non era riuscito a inserirla per problemi con l'app o chissà cos'altro.
Se non siete sicuri fate così, venite qui e chiedete in anticipo di farvela mettere oppure ricontrollate, non c'è pezza, non può esserci sempre il baby sitter.. anche a me dà fastidio giocare contro chi non mette la formazione, primo perché non so contro chi sto giocando secondo perché magari avrebbe potuto evitare di giocare solo per entusiasmo poi scemato.
Comunque questa è una mia idea, decide crazy, al limite c'è il tag, si segna i nomi di chi non l'ha messa e tagga qui i mancanti, ma visto che non tutti sono sul forum è un casino.


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma che convinzione e convinzione? se ci tieni ricontrolli e fine, guarda, al limite la sbatti giù subito dopo la partita appena conclusa e poi la sistemi il giorno prima o il giorno stesso.
> A crazy avevo detto, guarda, per chi ha sempre problemi pensaci tu, per chi invece la mette sempre e poi si dimentica una volta non sei tenuto perché altri hanno già giocato e perso dopo essersi dimenticati di metterla, perché a quel punto chiunque avesse già perso avrebbe potuto dire, senti, ma mettimi pure la formazza alla quinta che mi ero dimenticato perché pensavo di averla già salvata e blablabla, troppo facile così, crazy è stato anche fin troppo buono per me quando è andato a mettere la formazione a tutti (anche chi normalmente l'ha sempre messa) nonostante gliela avesse chiesto solo un utente che non era riuscito a inserirla per problemi con l'app o chissà cos'altro.
> Se non siete sicuri fate così, venite qui e chiedete in anticipo di farvela mettere oppure ricontrollate, non c'è pezza, non può esserci sempre il baby sitter.. anche a me dà fastidio giocare contro chi non mette la formazione, primo perché non so contro chi sto giocando secondo perché magari avrebbe potuto evitare di giocare solo per entusiasmo poi scemato.
> Comunque questa è una mia idea, decide crazy, al limite c'è il tag, si segna i nomi di chi non l'ha messa e tagga qui i mancanti, ma visto che non tutti sono sul forum è un casino.


Sono 6 anni che faccio il fanta su sta app. La convinzione era che tenesse sempre la formazione impostata visto che in tutti gli altri fanta me lo ha sempre fatto. Questa è la prima volta in 6 anni che mi succede e mi è successo solo perché volevo tenere gli stessi della settimana prima e quindi ho loggato e nn ho confermato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Novembre 2022)

Faccio così.. adesso inserisco le 4 formazioni in questione.. MA dobbiamo decidersi  io opterei che in caso di disguidi venga detto qui,se ci sono dei problemi nel inserire la formazione.. app una volta che si salva la vecchia formazione rimane.. se non si fa invece come avete notato no  ero io che riempivo le caselle mancanti..


----------



## davoreb (4 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Faccio così.. adesso inserisco le 4 formazioni in questione.. MA dobbiamo decidersi  io opterei che in caso di disguidi venga detto qui,se ci sono dei problemi nel inserire la formazione.. app una volta che si salva la vecchia formazione rimane.. se non si fa invece come avete notato no  ero io che riempivo le caselle mancanti..



grazie a me rimane ancora la formazione della settima giornata non inserita e poi siamo a posto.


----------



## raducioiu (4 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ⁸Faccio così.. adesso inserisco le 4 formazioni in questione.. MA dobbiamo decidersi  io opterei che in caso di disguidi venga detto qui,se ci sono dei problemi nel inserire la formazione.. app una volta che si salva la vecchia formazione rimane.. se non si fa invece come avete notato no  ero io che riempivo le caselle mancanti..


Per me la cosa importante è che ci sia una regola fissa e definitiva.

Si potrebbe far così:
1) la formazione va inserita entro il termine previsto
2) ognuno deve accertarsi che il sistema l'abbia effettivamente inserita
3) se ha problemi tecnici la posta in questo topic sul forum (per trasparenza) entro il termine entro cui l'avrebbe dovuta inserire nell'app
4a) se non provvede gli verrà messa la formazione precedente
4b) se non provvede resta senza formazione

Resta da scegliere tra 4a e 4b.
La cosa importante è avvisare tutti i partecipanti (ad esempio taggandoli nel post con l'avviso). Una volta che tutti hanno preso visione (quindi sanno che devono controllare che sia effettivamente inserita la formazione, sanno che se l'app non funziona va messa sul forum entro l'orario, ecc...) però non andranno accettate eccezioni o lamentele.
Secondo me potrebbe essere una soluzione se tutti sono d'accordo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Novembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per me la cosa importante è che ci sia una regola fissa e definitiva.
> 
> Si potrebbe far così:
> 1) la formazione va inserita entro il termine previsto
> ...


Per me va bene
Per quel che ho capito Raryof vota 4b
io invece sta bene il 4a ma qualsiasi sia il risultato saranno queste le vicissitudini


----------



## Raryof (4 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per me va bene
> Per quel che ho capito Raryof vota 4b
> io invece sta bene il 4a ma qualsiasi sia il risultato saranno queste le vicissitudini


4b anche per capire a chi fregherà di giocare e a chi invece basterà farsi mettere la formazione dall'admin, comunque non mettere la formazione non è un problema cioè fai 0, se il tuo avversario fa 0 pareggi, praticamente hai un 65,75 garantito, ma visto che c'è un tempo limite o ti adatti o il gioco diventa un gioco da materna dove passa la maestra ogni volta.
Assurdo che qualcuno chieda addirittura di farsi mettere la formazione di parecchie giornate fa, ma cos'è un servizio clienti questo o un gioco di bravura?
Poi posso capire chi ha problemi tecnici come alcuni che non mettono mai la formazione ma in quel caso basterebbe impostarla in maniera predefenita ogni volta per non correre più rischi.


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per me va bene
> Per quel che ho capito Raryof vota 4b
> io invece sta bene il 4a ma qualsiasi sia il risultato saranno queste le vicissitudini


4A anche per me.
1) non mi interessa giocare contro il nulla (e eventualmente vincere contro il nulla);
2) ritengo già abbastanza punitivo doversi tenere la formazione della giornata scorsa col rischio che alcuni si siano infortunati/ siano stati squalificati;
3) se qln nn mette la formazione è lui che ci perde e non si diverte.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Novembre 2022)

Ma non basta mettere semplicemente l'impostazione che se non schieri la formazione ti mette automaticamente quella della settimana prima?


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Novembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma non basta mettere semplicemente l'impostazione che se non schieri la formazione ti mette automaticamente quella della settimana prima?


Eh sì....


----------



## raducioiu (5 Novembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma non basta mettere semplicemente l'impostazione che se non schieri la formazione ti mette automaticamente quella della settimana prima?


Sì, infatti quella era la soluzione più facile; ma se ho capito bene qualcuno ha segnalato che il sistema non gliel'ha mantenuta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma non basta mettere semplicemente l'impostazione che se non schieri la formazione ti mette automaticamente quella della settimana prima?


Ma esiste????? Minimo 6/7 anni che uso app
e non l'ho mai saputo se c'è eh..
o meglio.. vai finito il calcolo e cliccki salva
se no di automatico non esiste nulla...

Al massimo hanno aggiunto gestione formazione
per sopperire ma questo del salvataggio AUTOMATICO no


----------



## Pit96 (5 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma esiste????? Minimo 6/7 anni che uso app
> e non l'ho mai saputo se c'è eh..
> o meglio.. vai finito il calcolo e cliccki salva
> se no di automatico non esiste nulla...
> ...


In un altro fantacalcio che gioco da 3 anni abbiamo sempre fatto così. Non so come si fa, ma si può fare sicuramente


----------



## raducioiu (11 Novembre 2022)

Ho visto che nell'ultima giornata la formazione del mio avversario è stata inserita da admin. È perché l'utente aveva problemi e l'aveva chiesto? Altrimenti perché altre non sono state inserite?

Ribadisco che per me deve esserci una regola fissa... altrimenti qualcuno perde perché viene inserita da un admin quella di un avversario e qualcuno vince perché non viene inserita.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Novembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ho visto che nell'ultima giornata la formazione del mio avversario è stata inserita da admin. È perché l'utente aveva problemi e l'aveva chiesto? Altrimenti perché altre non sono state inserite?
> 
> Ribadisco che per me deve esserci una regola fissa... altrimenti qualcuno perde perché viene inserita da un admin quella di un avversario e qualcuno vince perché non viene inserita.


Credo che la scelta sia quella di inserire comunque una formazione a tutti ma il problema a sto punto è un altro ed è ben più grave. Quanti davvero stanno giocando e quanti invece non si interessano? Vista la pausa si potrebbe pensare di eliminare chi nn gioca più e provare a fare un nuovo fanta.


----------



## shevchampions (24 Novembre 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 Apriamo il mercato nel fantacalcio a listone?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 Apriamo il mercato nel fantacalcio a listone?




ho messo la formazione a chi mi ha detto che non riusciva per problemi tecnici e sono sempre quelle 2/3.. poi l'anno prossimo saremo più organizzati, visto che i partecipanti sono già nell' app e non si farà il caos di quest'anno 

Anche il mercato l inizierei ben prima
tanto qui non si gioca a soldi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Quanti crediti aggiungo ? Listone


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Gennaio 2023)

visto che non ho ricevuto risposte 
ho fatto partire il mercato
10 cambi e 25 crediti
Tutto in buste con 2 tornanti


----------



## Raryof (2 Gennaio 2023)

Quello con buste?

Ps: troppo tardi per me.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quello con buste?
> 
> Ps: troppo tardi per me.


Entrambi solo che il listone sono 20 crediti
e cambi illimitati 

p.s. mi dispiace
mi sono ricordato solo adesso..
la non risposta mi ha condotto nel dimenticatoio
Sorry


----------



## ARKANA (2 Gennaio 2023)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> visto che non ho ricevuto risposte
> ho fatto partire il mercato
> 10 cambi e 25 crediti
> Tutto in buste con 2 tornanti


In world rossonero mi dice nessuno mercato attivo al momento, è attivo solo quello del listone


----------



## raducioiu (2 Gennaio 2023)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> visto che non ho ricevuto risposte
> ho fatto partire il mercato
> 10 cambi e 25 crediti
> Tutto in buste con 2 tornanti


Nella lega a buste mi dice che la prossima tornata sarà il 3 gennaio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Gennaio 2023)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> In world rossonero mi dice nessuno mercato attivo al momento, è attivo solo quello del listone


Ricontrolla che adesso ho fatto tutto
Nelle 3 leghe separate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Gennaio 2023)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Nella lega a buste mi dice che la prossima tornata sarà il 3 gennaio


Ho corretto


----------



## ARKANA (2 Gennaio 2023)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ricontrolla che adesso ho fatto tutto
> Nelle 3 leghe separate


Ora va, grazie


----------



## Raryof (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ottimo dai, almeno si corregge qualcosa.
Bravo crazy


----------



## Alfabri (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nel fantacalcio a listone si è chiuso il mercato mentre facevo gli acquisti -.- se non riaprite un attimo non mi farà schierare la formazione perchè la rosa è incompleta scusate


----------



## Devil man (3 Gennaio 2023)

Inizia alle 13:00 giusto ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Inizia alle 13:00 giusto ?


Che cosa?
Sono rimasto indietro, è cambiato qualcosa?


----------



## El picinin (3 Gennaio 2023)

In quella a buste mi dice che non c'è nessun mercato


----------



## Devil man (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che cosa?
> Sono rimasto indietro, è cambiato qualcosa?


Sembra ci sia un asta riparazione nel torneo buste oggi, inizio alle 13:00 così mi dice lapp


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

In quello a listone non vedo niente aperto, mentre nel fanta a gruppi risulta aperto ma i giocatori rimasti sono dei somari veri e propri  

Rimarrò così.
A fine stagione spero venga assegnato il premio sostenibilità (ho ancora 250 crediti)


----------



## El picinin (3 Gennaio 2023)

A me dice che inizia una sessione il 4 a mezzanotte ed un minuto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In quello a listone non vedo niente aperto, mentre nel fanta a gruppi risulta aperto ma i giocatori rimasti sono dei somari veri e propri
> 
> Rimarrò così.
> A fine stagione spero venga assegnato il premio sostenibilità (ho ancora 250 crediti)


No adesso correggo anche il listone


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Gennaio 2023)

El picinin ha scritto:


> A me dice che inizia una sessione il 4 a mezzanotte ed un minuto


Dovrei aver sistemato tutto..
Fatemi sapere..


----------

